# Determination.  Train like a Champion.



## P-funk (Nov 11, 2005)

Okay, time for a new journal.

Basic goals-
short term:
1) hammer great technique into my o-lifts
2) improve my o-lifts
3) get my front squat up there (shoot for double bodyweight) and increase over all strength and power

long term
1) would like to qualify for the American open or the Nationals in 2006.  Not necessarily go.  I would only go if my opening atempts are enough for the qualifying totals.  I don't want to slide in by the skin of my teeth.  So, maybe qualify in 2006 and try and get good enough to compete in 2007.  The qualifying total for the senior men's 77kg class for the American open is 240kg and for the Nationals it is 247kg.  So that is 110/130 (snatch/jerk) or any permutation I can come up with.



Here is my program that I am going to run through for about 5-6 weeks (the only week that may present a problem is thanksgiving week and I will just tack another week on to the end).  i will then go for an unloading week and then come back strong with my frequency higher (4 times a week) and then lowering that down as I taper into my first contest of the season (when I figure out when that is).  I have a hypertrophy day in here since this is technically my "offseason" so I want to try and gain some more muscle but try not to really gain any weight so I can always be in ear shot of 77kg (just under 170lbs) for comeptition. 


this may look a little strange since I cut and pasted from excel and it didn't format well.  I fixed it as best I could.

*Day 1	Goal:	Strength	* 
*Exercises	Reps	 Sets	     Intensity	                     RI*
Snatch	        1 ??? 2	 3 ??? 6	     90-110%	                  Max recovery
Clean and jerk 1 ??? 2	3 ??? 6	    90-110%	                  Max recovery
Clean pull	 1 ??? 2	  3 ??? 6	      >100% of 1RM clean        Max recovery
Front squat	Bulgarian squat routine			          Max recovery



*Day 2	Goal:	power/Hypertrophy		
Exercises	    Reps	Sets	Intensity	                   RI*
_*Power	* _ 
Snatch	           2 ??? 3	3	  60-70%of 1RM	               60-90sec
Clean and jerk	   2 ??? 3       3	60-70%of 1RM	              60-90sec
Speed RDL (snatch grip)	5   5         >/= 100% of 1RM snatch	60-90sec
_*Hypertrophy		* _ 
Standing BB press 6 ??? 10    3 ??? 4     75-85% of 1RM	           30-60sec
Back Squat	 6 ??? 10	      3 ??? 4	75-85% of 1RM	             30-60sec
Pull ups	 6 ??? 10	        3 ??? 4	   75-85%	                   30-60sec



*Day 3	Goal:	speed/technique		
Exercises	  Reps	     Sets       Intensity	                   RI 
Speed		* 
Hang snatch	3 ??? 5	    3 ??? 5    85-92% of 1RM hang snatch 60-90sec
Hang clean	3 ??? 5	     3 ??? 5    85-92% of 1RM hang clean	 60-90sec
_*Technique	* _ 
Jerks from the Rack  2 ??? 3  3 ??? 5   80-90% of best 1RM Jerk	60-90sec
Overhead squat	2 ??? 3	    3 ??? 5   >/= 100% of 1RM snatch     60-90sec
_*Assistance		* _ 
Row	           8 ??? 12	3 ??? 4	70-80%	                          30-60sec 





I would like to keep this a serious journal with out to much messing around.  I will document as much stuff as I possibly can...diet, morning BW, flexability training on in between days, how I feel, etc......I will try to be accountable for as much as I can.

I will start on Sunday which will be strength day.  Obviously since i am coming off an injury and slight set back (3 weeks of missed training) I will start at the lower end of the percentages and work my way up over a few weeks.  I really will focus on keeping to the percentages on non-max training day since I want to hammer that technique down.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 11, 2005)

Great name for your journal, I like it. Good luck Patrick! Looks like a good set-up as well


----------



## * Legion * (Nov 11, 2005)

We're with you, every step.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 11, 2005)

I'll be lurking too, although I probably won't be able to contribute much since I'm not really up on O-lifting.  But I am interested in your progress.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 11, 2005)

Great goals, and I have faith that you'll achieve them my Friend!!!


----------



## GFR (Nov 11, 2005)

Good luck, you set some great goals....


----------



## BritChick (Nov 11, 2005)

Good luck Funky.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 11, 2005)

thank you guys.  Got my work cut out for me.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 11, 2005)

Cool stuff Patrick ! Good luck


----------



## BritChick (Nov 11, 2005)

Hey Patrick... just had a chance to catch up with your old journal... so glad to hear you're not gonna snuff it!


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 11, 2005)

Rock on Pat.  You will qualify with your work ethic; I guarantee it!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 11, 2005)

Very cool.  Can't wait to see how it goes.  Good luck!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 11, 2005)

thanks everyone.  can't wait to start on sunday!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 11, 2005)

HaHa...

Good choice!!! - 

(of journal names)


----------



## P-funk (Nov 11, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> HaHa...
> 
> Good choice!!! -
> 
> (of journal names)




I knew you would like it.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 11, 2005)

> I would like to keep this a serious journal with out to much messing around. I will document as much stuff as I possibly can...diet, morning BW, flexability training on in between days, how I feel, etc......I will try to be accountable for as much as I can.



I wont post anything then, other than good luck


----------



## P-funk (Nov 12, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I wont post anything then, other than good luck




you are the only person allowed to post "off the cuff" comments.  You and no one else!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 12, 2005)

11/12/05

BW- 169.2

flexability training (30min.)

lots of mobility work today
static stretchs
some yoga


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 12, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you are the only person allowed to post "off the cuff" comments. You and no one else!


Fine. Be like that.

Good luck (and nothing else, then).


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 12, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Fine. Be like that.
> 
> Good luck (and nothing else, then).


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 12, 2005)

i was never able to follow the last journal because i was never on the inside of the "inside" jokes.  i'll be following this one though.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 12, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> i was never able to follow the last journal because i was never on the inside of the "inside" jokes. i'll be following this one though.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 12, 2005)

11/11/05

food

meal 1
5 egg whites
3 whole eggs
feta cheese
apple

meal 2
2 scoops muscle milk

meal 3
2 turkey burkers
2 pieces of whole grain organic bread
hummus

meal 4
cottage cheese
pineapple

meal 5
shrimp (cooked in coconut oil)
mixed peppers
fish caps

meal 6
2 scoops muscle milk
frozen berries, peaches, pineapple
banana
natty pb


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Nov 12, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 11/11/05
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shrimp are crustaceans correct?
When you say cooked, boiled, baked, fried?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 13, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> Shrimp are crustaceans correct?
> When you say cooked, boiled, baked, fried?




I throw them in a pan with peppers, and coconut oil and cook cook them up.  They I spray a little Olivo (the spray butter which is not butter but made out of olive oil instead) on top and coook that in.  Season it and then eat it.

yes, they are crustaceans.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 13, 2005)

11/13/05

BW- 169.8


*depressing workout.    No one would let me touch heavy weight because they said that I need to build up slowly.  I felt like a bitch and people that I used to beat were passing me in lifts since I took some time off.  I hate going light.  So here is my stupid workout.

dynamic warmup
3 times through no rest
juming jacks- 20
push ups- 20
crunches- 20
BW squats- 20

snatch
warm up sets
40kg/2 reps x 2 sets
50/2x2
worksets
55kg/2 reps x 3 sets
50x2

pulling sucked.  I really need to work on my techique.  I am taking out the RDLs and putting in Snatch pulls instead.  I never bring my hips through and instead just throw the weight overhead.  I am snatching over my BW with shitty form so if I can get my form down I think I can do much better.  Really going to work on it.

clean and jerk
warm ups
50kg/2 reps x 2 sets
60kg/2 reps x 2 sets

super light  .  At least the form is better.

snatch pull
90kg/2 reps x 5 sets

olympic front squat
225lbs/2 reps
245/1
265/1 rep x 3 sets

front squatting with a real fat bar is not to fun...lol.

glute ham raise
BW/15
bw + 25lbs/15 reps x 2 sets


stretch.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 14, 2005)

Nice I likey.  Those goals should be doable for you


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 14, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> front squatting with a real fat bar is not to fun


 

Try doing snatch pulls with one of those -


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 14, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> dynamic warmup
> 3 times through no rest
> juming jacks- 20
> push ups- 20
> ...



Why is your dynamic warm-up so general?  Don't you think you would benefit more by doing stuff more specific like high skips, Dog & Bush, inverted toe touch, and other stuff that activates the hip musculature?  Don't get me wrong, that is a good general warm up, but maybe scrapping the last set of this one and adding 2 sets of a specific warm-up could get your nervous system amped for training.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 14, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Why is your dynamic warm-up so general?  Don't you think you would benefit more by doing stuff more specific like high skips, Dog & Bush, inverted toe touch, and other stuff that activates the hip musculature?  Don't get me wrong, that is a good general warm up, but maybe scrapping the last set of this one and adding 2 sets of a specific warm-up could get your nervous system amped for training.




I do more specific warm up but I don't really list it.

I just list this as my general warm up.  I do this because I hate to run on the treadmill or pedal my ass on the bike.  This is just to loosen me up (I am pretty stiff) and get my blood moving.  What I don't list is that I then go over to an empty bar and do more specific things like- front squat, back squat, overhead squat, press under, pulls, snatches, cleans, etc....to get my movements working.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 14, 2005)

Ahhh, I see now, i see.  Should be a cool journal.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 14, 2005)

yea, I just don't write it out because it is so much stuff (exercises wise) that I run through and I don't count reps or sets.

Anyway, if you want to see a cool journal check out Goalgetters.  I wrote her last program using conjugate periodization except instead of speed work we focused on strength (sets of 5), repetition work (sets of 10) and endurance (sets of 15).  This is her test week since week one and everything so far today has gone through the roof.  The next meso cycle will back off the frequency, add more intensity, and increase technique lifts (jerks, snatches, kettle bell work) and see where that takes her.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 14, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I wrote her last program using conjugate periodization except instead of speed work we focused on strength (sets of 5), repetition work (sets of 10) and endurance (sets of 15). This is her test week since week one and everything so far today has gone through the roof. The next meso cycle will back off the frequency, add more intensity, and increase technique lifts (jerks, snatches, kettle bell work) and see where that takes her.


  odd-ee, odd-ee, odd-ee, odd-ee,


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 14, 2005)

how bout moving over here instead of az so u can be my trainer? we could really use some over here


----------



## P-funk (Nov 14, 2005)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> how bout moving over here instead of az so u can be my trainer? we could really use some over here




how about moving to AZ?

How are you feeling oak?  How is everything going for ya?


----------



## bludevil (Nov 14, 2005)

I'm subsribing to this one, knowing pfunk has the balls to compete in bodybuilding, I know he'll achieve his goals in qualifying for the nationals. I'll be lurking not only for great olympic lifting advice but for just pure motivation.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 15, 2005)

11/15/05

BW- 167.8  (light today??)

notes:
this is supposed to be my work capacity day (repetition day).  It is funny because I read the NSCA textbook and they say that after a period of a few weeks off aerobic capacity will decline at a quicker pace then strength.  Man, they are right!!  I was sucking wind terribly during this workout and I had nothing left by the end.  3 weeks of not training and you go down the drain!  Also, for about 5 months I didn't really train with any reps over 3 and my rest intervals were longer so that didn't help either.  No more!  I am going to get my work capacity up to were it used to be.


week 2 of being back to training.....still weak as a kitten.  

dynamic warm up
3x's through/no rest.
jumping jacks- 20
push ups- 20
BW jump squat- 10

snatch (1st rep *stop snatch* af first pull; 2nd rep stop snatch at second pull; 3rd rep full snatch with no stops)
RI= 90sec
warm up- 30kg/2x3
work set- 40kg/3x3

winded as hell!

*a stop snatch is when you pull from the floor and stop and pause at a certain important point in the pull before pulling all the way throuhg.  This helps you check your positioning as well as helps your body remeber the key elements of the pull.  So, rep#1, I pull from the floor to just below my knees.  Pause and hold and then snatch from there.  Rep number 2 I pull from the floor up to were my second pull starts (right after the re-bending of the knees when the bar is at hip level).  Pause and hold for a moment and then snatch the weight over head.  they are tough but the help to drill form into your head.

clean and jerk (only jerk after last rep).  Same sequence as snatches with the stop cleans.
RI= 90sec
warm up- 50kg/2x2
workset- 60kg/3x3

never timed my rest intervals on the o-lifts like this.  It was brutal to keep to these rest intervals and I was already beat after this.

snatch pull
Ri= 60sec
70kg/5x4

blah...so winded.  so out of shape (cardiovascularly)

standing overhead press
RI= 60sec
135/8,7,5

Ugh, no endurance.  Weight was light but after 3 reps I got nothing left.  This used to be an easy 15-18 reps.  Will get back there within' the next 4 weeks.

olympic back squat
RI= 60sec
275/5x3

So tired!  60sec is brutal rest on squats.  Squat strength is still good but endurance is not!  I have blowen through this weight for 20 reps before.  Will be back there in another 4 weeks.

RG chin ups
RI= 30sec
BW/10,10,5

just beat to shit

poor mans reverse hyper (lying backwards on the 45 degree hyper bench)
mini band/12
med. band/12x2

45 degree hyper
BW +25lb plate + med. band/10x3

low cable lying knee in
plate#4/12,10,10

stretch.


Blah......weak as a kitten'!!!!  Strength will hopefully come back fast.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 15, 2005)

exactly how weak are kittens?  those look like some solid weights to me, but i guess i haven't been following your training as long as I would have liked.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 15, 2005)

Know what ya mean, my slow speed strength dropped significantly when I did power training.  A workout consisting of 90 sec rest intervals destroyed me, too.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 15, 2005)

sox- yes, those weights are pretty damn weak.

dale- yea, for the past 4 months I have just been training speed and power and neglecting endurance since I have competed each month (probably why I finally broke down to an injury).  I never thought my work capacity would take such a hit.  I will never let that happen again!  I wonder how long it will take to recover.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 15, 2005)

11/15/05

food.

meal 1
5 whites
3 whole
.5c oatmeal

meal 2
2 turkey burgers
2 slices whole grain bread
hummus
8 fish caps

meal 3 (post workout)
2 scoops muscle milk

meal 4
chiken
brown rice
green beans

meal 5
2 scoops muscle milk
fronzen fruit (berries, pineapple, peaches)

meal 6
2 burgers (beef)
green beans

meal 7
cottage cheese
rasberries


----------



## P-funk (Nov 16, 2005)

11/16/05

bw- 167.8 (light again!)

flexability training:
SMF (lots of it)
static streches
mobility work
more SMF


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 16, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I wonder how long it will take to recover.




For me, it is a long ass road, but I am sure it is proportional to how long you were away. Even the 10 sets of endurance training I did kicked my ass.  I think lactate threshold training helps me, I think that is what winds me the most, getting rid of that shit and the surprise your body goes through when you haven't been accumulating it for a while.

I used to run stairs with a medicine ball over my head, up the stairs one step at a time, down the stairs, up the stairs 2 stairs at a time, down the stairs, up the stairs 3 sets at a time, down the stairs.  Amazing how much lactate your shoulders can accumulate with a 12lb med ball being held statically over your head.  Even greater surprise is that you don't realize how much movement clears that shit out until you stop.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 16, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> For me, it is a long ass road, but I am sure it is proportional to how long you were away. Even the 10 sets of endurance training I did kicked my ass.  I think lactate threshold training helps me, I think that is what winds me the most, getting rid of that shit and the surprise your body goes through when you haven't been accumulating it for a while.
> 
> I used to run stairs with a medicine ball over my head, up the stairs one step at a time, down the stairs, up the stairs 2 stairs at a time, down the stairs, up the stairs 3 sets at a time, down the stairs.  Amazing how much lactate your shoulders can accumulate with a 12lb med ball being held statically over your head.  Even greater surprise is that you don't realize how much movement clears that shit out until you stop.




I am not so concerend with my ability to buffer lactic acid.  It has nothing to do with the sport I am competiting.  I jus want to be able to squat 10 rep sets again without having to suck wind so bad....lol.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 16, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I am not so concerend with my ability to buffer lactic acid.  It has nothing to do with the sport I am competiting.  I jus want to be able to squat 10 rep sets again without having to suck wind so bad....lol.




That is one of many reasons you may be requiring oxygen and, thus, breathing hard.  At least for me it was.

You would think the miniscule amount of lactic acid that would occur during a 10rm squat wouldn't make that much of a difference, who knows, maybe some other mechanism was the culprit.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 16, 2005)

11/16/05

food

meal 1
5 whites
3 whole
feta cheese
salsa
3 clementines

meal 2
2 turkey burkers
2 slices 100% whoe grain bread
hummus
fish caps

meal 3
(romaine lettuce salad)
chicken
sun dried tomato
corn
peppers
chick peas
oil and vinegar

meal 4
2 hamburgers
3/4 cup brown rice
salsa

meal 5
2 scoops muscle milk

meal 6
cottage cheese
pineapple


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 16, 2005)

Any idea how many calories you're eating daily?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 16, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Any idea how many calories you're eating daily?




not really.  Maybe I will count it out when I get some time.  I am not really concerned with the number of calories, just that I get in a healthy amount of macros and enough food to keep me from being hungry.  My metabolism pretty much rages all day (hence the reason I would have to eat 4300+ cals to bulk) so I can eat a good deal and not really gain.  Right now I just focus on intaking healthy food.  After counting everything everyday for like 3-4 years I am pretty beat on that and I figure that since my goals are no longer physique oriented (bbing) I can edge off of that kind of stress in my life and just focus on enjoying food and eating healthy (like I would have never ever eaten things like clemetines or pineapple before but now it doesn't bother me at all and I love it!).


----------



## PreMier (Nov 16, 2005)

Damn I need a diet like that


----------



## P-funk (Nov 17, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Damn I need a diet like that



It is pretty simple.  Just go on instinc.  Eat really healthy foods.  If you feel small eat more for awhile.  When you feel sloppy eat a little less for awhile.  Just eat healthy and watch your body.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 17, 2005)

I know.. im in that process of "just doing it" like we talked about before.  Once I have my car back, then I wont have to leave for work so early/late so I can cook.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 17, 2005)




----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 17, 2005)

when u moving to az


----------



## P-funk (Nov 17, 2005)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> when u moving to az




June-ish.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 17, 2005)

11/17/05

BW- 168

had a pretty good workout today.  today was technique and power day.  I really  broke down my lifts and worked on things today.  Felt pretty good.  The short rest intervals made this training session brutal and my training partner and I were about ready to just collapse by the end.

Hang snatch
RI- 90sec
warm up- 30kg/2x2
work sets- 40kg/3x3 ; 50kg/3 reps x 2 sets

felt pretty good to take 50kg from the hand.  That second pull is defenitly my down fall so this along with the stop snatches are really going to be hammered in for awhile.  I need to keep the bar closer to get more of an explosive shrug on the bar and better repositioning for the squat under.

Hang Clean (no Jerk)
RI= 90sec
warm up- 50kg/3 reps x 2 sets
work sets- 60kg/3 reps x 2 sets; 70kg/3x3 sets

again, felt pretty good.  need to spin the elbows faster.  the bar was shit and didn't spin well so that didn't help but my elbows can turn quicker and have before.

overhead squat (bar snatched into place before squating)
RI= 90sec
70kg/3 reps x 4 sets

felt great!  This was the heaviest I have snatched since being back and the bar flew up off the ground.  The pull was a little closer to my hips but still not perfect.  My balance in the catch is shakey but that is because I haven't snatched heavy for the past 4 weeks.  I expect this lift to go through the roof soon.

Jerks (bar was cleaned into place first)
RI= 90sec
80kg/3x3 reps

2 arm bent over DB row
RI= 30sec
45/12 x 3 sets

Finished and pooped!  Time to eat!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 17, 2005)

11/17/05

food

meal 1
2 scoops muscle milk
banana
frozen fruit (peaches, pineapple, berries)

meal 2
2 turkey burgers
1c brown rice
fish caps

meal 3 (pre-workout)
peanut butter and jelly sandwich
(the PB was natural and the jelly is the calorie free stuff from Walden Farms.  I had smuckers version and it sucked ass but this tasted damn good!)

meal 4
2 scoops muscle milk

meal 5
chicken
whole grain pasta
tomato sauce
peppers

meal 6
tri-o-plex bar
(I know not the best but I hate having three shakes in one day and I only had 15min. between clients.)

meal 7
cottage cheese
pineapple


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> June-ish.


Find any lifting clubs down there yet??


----------



## P-funk (Nov 17, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Find any lifting clubs down there yet??




yes.  I may be lifting with some of the guys at Mesa Community college (they don't go there but they use the weight room since it has a platform and bumpers).  I also have some other options that someone sent me and I have to talk to another friend that will defenitly be able to tell me were to O-lift in the city.  The only thing I would have to get used to is the fact that there are only like 3-4 meets a year there as opposed to one a month in NYC.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yes. I may be lifting with some of the guys at Mesa Community college (they don't go there but they use the weight room since it has a platform and bumpers). I also have some other options that someone sent me and I have to talk to another friend that will defenitly be able to tell me were to O-lift in the city. The only thing I would have to get used to is the fact that there are only like 3-4 meets a year there as opposed to one a month in NYC.


Pshhh, 

Organize one yourself..

"The Funkalicious Invitational" -


----------



## P-funk (Nov 17, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Pshhh,
> 
> Organize one yourself..
> 
> "The Funkalicious Invitational" -




putting on a meet smoothy is difficult.  I have been to some good ones and some train wrecks.

Organizing one makes it difficult to lift in it as well.

I would rather not have that stress.

I hate people.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> putting on a meet smoothy is difficult. I have been to some good ones and some train wrecks.
> 
> Organizing one makes it difficult to lift in it as well.
> 
> ...


HA-HA!!!

Well I guess Ivonne just earned another job


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 17, 2005)

Wow, why the move and do you know where at in AZ yet?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 17, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Wow, why the move and do you know where at in AZ yet?




mesa/pheonix area.

time for a change of pace.  also, to go to school.


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 17, 2005)

Oh that's awesome. What school and for what?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 17, 2005)

He's going to learn to spell Phoenix -


----------



## PreMier (Nov 17, 2005)




----------



## P-funk (Nov 18, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Oh that's awesome. What school and for what?




ASU (maybe start at Mesa Community College to fill out some pre-requisets).  Then either Kineseology or Exercise physiology at ASU.

Monkey Man- Fuck you.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 18, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Finished and pooped!  Time to eat!



Spoken like a true lifter.  You have to reverse the order and say "calories out vs. calories in" for this one.  Hehe.

Anyway, your journal is looking good.  It's nice to see that you're moving up in weight in your lifts.  Good luck on moving to AZ too.  I'm sure you'll enjoy the weather and the much more sane cost of living relative to NY.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 18, 2005)

There is my worthless post of the week hahahaha


----------



## P-funk (Nov 18, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Spoken like a true lifter.  You have to reverse the order and say "calories out vs. calories in" for this one.  Hehe.
> 
> Anyway, your journal is looking good.  It's nice to see that you're moving up in weight in your lifts.  Good luck on moving to AZ too.  I'm sure you'll enjoy the weather and the much more sane cost of living relative to NY.




thanks, I will be happy when I get my lifts back to where they were before and then progress from there.



Premier- excellent post.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 18, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> ASU (maybe start at Mesa Community College to fill out some pre-requisets).  Then either Kineseology or Exercise physiology at ASU.
> 
> Monkey Man- Fuck you.


    I can't wait you guys are here 

Did you apply to MCC yet?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 18, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Did you apply to MCC yet?




No but they accept anyone right away so i have lots of time.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 18, 2005)

I know GG did to help estabilish residency here so it won't cost as much.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 18, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I know GG did to help estabilish residency here so it won't cost as much.




I am not that smart.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 18, 2005)

LMAO - you can do it too ya know


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 18, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> LMAO - you can do it too ya know


Y'all can hook me up with this lil secret too.   I would move to AZ for school or a job.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 18, 2005)

11/18/05

BW- 168

flexability training
SFM
static stretching


food


meal 1
2 turkey burgers
2 slices whole grain bread
hummus
3 clementines

meal 2
2 scoops Muscle Milk

Meal 3
(romaine lettuce salad)
chicken
chick peas
feta cheese
peppers
oil and vinegar
roll

meal 4
2 scoops muscle milk
banana
.5c raw oats
frozen fruit (pineapple, berries, peaches)

meal 5
1 ostrich burger
whole grain bun
1 beef burger
whole grain bun

meal 6
cottage cheese
carton of rasberries
clementine


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 18, 2005)

What is SFM?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 18, 2005)

I think he meant SMF.. self miofacial release


----------



## P-funk (Nov 19, 2005)

SMF- Self myo-facia release


----------



## P-funk (Nov 19, 2005)

11/19/05

BW- 170.4

Spent 9hrs in a study class for an exam I am taking.  UGH!  Have to do it tomorrow too.  I am beat to say the least.  Still, I needed to get my workout in and can't miss a day.  I trained at a gym with no platform and nothing but these shitty 10lb bumper plates and then the rest I had to load on metal plates.  So I couldn't go heavy because I would really cause a racket dropping the bar since there are no real bumper plates.  Today was my strength day so I went a little heavier then last week.  Felt good though.  Second week back and strength is slowly climbing back up.


Dynamic warm up
2x's through; no rest
Jumping Jacks- 20
push ups- 20
crunches- 10
BW squat- 20
BB shoulder press- 10
BB shrug- 20

snatch
warm up
30kg/8 total reps
40kg/4 total reps
50kg/4 total reps
work sets
60/2reps x 4 sets  (one snatch and one snatch to balance)
70/1 rep x 2 sets

snatch is still ugly but getting better.  the bar is getting closer to me on my second pull.  I can feel it when it is spot on and when it is sloppier.  Need to relax and sit more, still power snatching a bit to much.

clean and jerk
warm up
65kg/2 reps x 2 sets
work sets
80kg/2 reps x 3 sets
90kg/2 reps x 1 set

even though I was cleaning with a crappy bar that doesn't spin I was spinning my elbows like a champ.  Speed was good today.

snatch pull
90kg/2x2

clean pull
120kg/2x2

olympic front squat
225/2
245/1
265/1x3sets
245/2
255/1
275/1
285/1x2sets

feet up sit ups
BW + 45/20 x 3 sets

stretch

felt good.  I wish I could have gone to a real gym to train so that I could have seen what I could really pull.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 19, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> felt good. I wish I could have gone to a real gym to train so that I could have seen what I could really pull.


Glad to hear someones feeling better -


----------



## P-funk (Nov 19, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Glad to hear someones feeling better -




thew question is...how are you feeling?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 19, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> thew question is...how are you feeling?


Knees are still bumping & grinding - 

The rest of my body is rested and ready to rock


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 20, 2005)

Just read about your moving plans, sounds awesome!!! Wishing you both nothing but the best!!!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 20, 2005)

thanks arch.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 20, 2005)

Where the fuck have you been all weekend?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 21, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Where the fuck have you been all weekend?




at a class for my exam coming up.  9 hours each day!


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 21, 2005)

Moving out to AZ eh?  Awesome stuff. 

Good Luck on the Test!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 21, 2005)

11/21/05

BW- 170.2

flexability work
SMF
PNF stretches
static streches
mobility (dynamic stretching)

People keep telling me how skinny I look.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 21, 2005)

You probably do look skinny.  But think of it this way, would you rather be skinny and lift a house, or look like you can lift a house, and not be able to?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 22, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You probably do look skinny.  But think of it this way, would you rather be skinny and lift a house, or look like you can lift a house, and not be able to?



I would rather look like I can lift a house and then go and lift the fucking thing.  I know what you mean though.  I just hate being smaller.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 22, 2005)

You can get bigger.. you just choose not to.  I mean it doesnt make sense for your end goal.  So quit whining you bean pole


----------



## P-funk (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks P, I knew I could count on you.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 22, 2005)

Just take your shirt off.  Your lean, and will look huge.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 22, 2005)

11/22/05

BW-170.4

worked on some technique and conditioning today.

dynamic warm up- 2x's through, no rest
lying hip rotation- 10
scorpions- 10
forward marches- 10
inverted hamstring- 10
arm circles- 10 front and 10 back
BW squat- 10

snatch
RI= 90sec
warm up sets
bar/20 total reps
30kg/10 total reps
40kg/5 total reps
work sets- 50kg/3 reps x 3 sets

weight was light form felt pretty in the groove.

clean and jerk on last rep of each set
RI- 90sec
warm ups- 50kg/3 reps x 3 sets; 60kg/2x1
work sets- 70kg/3x3 sets

form felt pretty in the groove here too.  Hitting a good bottom position.

snatch pull
RI- 45sec
70kg/3 reps x 3 sets

back squat
RI= 60sec (90sec for last set)
225/6
245/6
275/6
295/4

blah!  I was beat!  I don't know if it is just that my legs are really beat from doing the classic lifts on short rest or that I can't really get into back squating with olympic weightlifting shoes on.  They are great for front squats but for back they hinder my strength because of the elevated heel.  It makes me have to sit upright more and use my quads when I am much better squating with my hips.  Oh well.  I can still do a good 1RM but for sets with reps over 2 I pretty much suck ass....lol....no endurance (yet)!

standing BB press
RI= 60sec
135/6
145/6x2

felt pretty good.  Overhead strength starting to come back

WG pull down
RI= 30sec
plate#10/12, 10, 8

coc#1/3 reps x 4 sets
45 degree hypers
BW + med band around neck + 35lb plate/10 x 3 sets

Kettle Bell Turkish get up w/bell up
20lbs/8 total reps (alternating hands in the standing position keeping the bell up)

just brutal with the bell up!

stretch.

Ready to fly home for turkey day!!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 22, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Just take your shirt off.  Your lean, and will look huge.



love that sheep!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 22, 2005)

This will be my first thanksgiving without a family.  Have fun


----------



## P-funk (Nov 22, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> This will be my first thanksgiving without a family.  Have fun


----------



## PreMier (Nov 22, 2005)

They are all leaving me.. they are going out of state.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 22, 2005)

why don't you go with them?

I have had solo thanksgivings before.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 22, 2005)

Because they were supposed to stay here.. they told me they were going to.  Then they changed plans on me.  Fuck them, if you cant trust your family, then who can you trust.

Sorry, thisis supposed to be a serious journal   Nice workout btw.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 22, 2005)

that sucks nuts.  So what are you going to do?  Nothing?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 22, 2005)

Yep.. nothing.  Maybe hang myself hahaha


----------



## P-funk (Nov 22, 2005)

Jeez, harsh.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 22, 2005)

Im feeling a bit brash today.  Im out to work, peace.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 25, 2005)

11/25/05

BW- ?? No scale to weigh myself on.

Worked out a a gym back home in cleveland.  No bumper plates so I couldn't really go heavy at all.  No kilogram plates so everything is in pounds also.

I have another pulled muscle in my left trap or pinched nerve.  I hate that.  I have sublexed that shoulder so many times it just goes in and out.


warm up
no rest; 3x's through
jumping jacks- 20
push ups- 10
arm circles- 10 to front and 10 to back
BW squats- 10

hang snatch (above the knee)
95/5x5

hang clean (above the knee; no jerk)
135/5x5

overhead squat
135/5x4

jerks off rack
185/3x4
135/3x2

2 arm bent over DB row
60/10
70/10
80/8

reverse hyper
20/10
70/10
90/8

glute ham raise
BW/8 reps x 2 sets


all short rest intervals today.  lighter weights just working on form and speed.  felt pretty good even though the equiptment was under par.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 25, 2005)

Looking really good in here Patrick. I so want to try Oly lifting sometime. The new manager at the gym I go to was like in the olympics and is in training right now for a competition coming up. Hope you had a great T Day


----------



## P-funk (Nov 26, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Looking really good in here Patrick. I so want to try Oly lifting sometime. The new manager at the gym I go to was like in the olympics and is in training right now for a competition coming up. Hope you had a great T Day




in the olympics, damn!

O-lifting is brutal on the body.  Fun...but brutal.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 26, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> O-lifting is brutal on the body. Fun...but brutal.


AMEN - 

(as I put Emu Blu on my knees)


----------



## P-funk (Nov 27, 2005)

11/27/05

BW- 172.4 (can't beat the holiday weight gain!  LOL.)

decent workout today.  couldn't make it out to a real gym with bumper plates and platform today so had to train in comercial gym.  Didn't go heavy because i didn't want to have to drop the weight on the floor at the end of a rep.  worked on form.  pinched a nerve in my neck warming up for snatches.  tweaked it.  hurt to look to the right for awhile.  getting better.  took some anti-inflamatory.

warm up
no rest; 3x's through
jumping jacks- 20
push ups- 10
arm circles- 10 to front and 10 to back
BW squats- 10

snatch
warm ups- 30kg, 40kg, 50kg
work sets- 60kg/2 reps x 3 sets, 70kg/1 rep x 3 set\x; 60kg/1x2

i wont go heavier then 70kg at this gym because I can't lower the weight sofltly to the floor in a snatch grip with more then this.  so i had to stop there.

clean and jerk
warm ups- 60kg, 70kg
work sets- 80kg/2 reps x 2 sets, 90kg/1 rep x 4 sets

didn't go heavier then 200lbs because i can't lower it to the floor quietly.  grr..


snatch pull
70kg/2 reps x 5 sets

olympic front squat
225lbs/5
245/1
265/1x2 sets
245/2
255/1
275/1
285/1
295/1

coc#1/2 reps x 3 sets
coc trainer/10 reps x 2 sets

KB turkish get up (bell up)
20lb KB/5 reps on each hand

stability ball sit ups
bw/20x3

stretch


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 27, 2005)

Great w/o Patrick. Must be annoying as hell to train in a commercial gym now! Great weight on Front Squats. I just practised putting weight on my my Delts and raising my elbows today. 135 felt like a ton LOL.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 27, 2005)

yes, I hate comercial gyms.

front squats are rough.  stick with them though...really try and increase your flexability in the rack position so that you can get a nice set up.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 27, 2005)

You are a freak.. 295 front squat LMAO!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 27, 2005)

about 40 more lbs to double my BW.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 29, 2005)

11/29/05

BW- 170.4

notes-

-worked out at a gym with platform and bumpers today.  Since i haven't gone heavy in awhile and today was my "rep" day, I decided to do heavier doubles.

-body starting to get really beat up.  Left hammie is super tight and sore.  Next week will unload and then start a new program the following week.

-don't know if it is just that the classic lifts are so draining or that my endurance is really shot.  I feel totally beat after a few reps of squats.  On my next training cycle I am dropping my o-lifts down to two days and having one day of just 20 rep squats and other body part training to try and get my endurance and stamina back.  It pisses me off that I used to be able to squat good weight for 15+ reps and now I suck.  Maybe I am just beat by the lifts by the time I get to my squat?


warm up
no rest; 3x's through
jumping jacks- 20
push ups- 10
arm circles- 10 to front and 10 to back
BW squats- 10

snatch
warm ups- bar, 30kg, 40kg, 50
work sets- 60kg/3 reps x 2 sets, 70kg/3, 75kg/2 (missed the first rep but 
                followed with 2 good ones).

these really tired me out but felt great.  I am used to doing singles so 75kg is my best double.

clean and jerk (On last rep only)
warm ups- 50kg, 60, 70
worksets- 80kg/3, 90kg/3, 100kg/2, 100kg/1 (nothing left in the tank for a 
              second rep), 90kg/2

the first rep of 100kg was good.  The next 2 were pretty sloppy.  I was really tired out by the time I got to them so that could have played into it.  This is the heaviest I have done since I before I got hurt so I felt pretty good about it anyway.  Also, I have never done a double at 100kg.  My x-coach always had us doing singles but since I am not training with him anymore I do things my way.

snatch pull
80kg/2 reps x 4 sets

back squat
RI= 45sec
315/2
315/1
225/10reps x 2 sets

damn, I was to winded to even do a second rep on the second set of 315.  I was going to do 5 sets of 2 but I was pissed about that so I dropped it down and started doing reps.  Next cycle is all about 20 reppers and getting back the squat endurance.  THAT SUCKED!

standing BB press
RI= 90sec
155/5
165/4
push press- 175/3x2

overhand grip pull up
RI= 30sec
BW/10, 8, 5

ugh....so beat by the time I got to these.

stretch.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 29, 2005)

Your strength is coming back quick P.  The O lifts look good, and overhead pressing strength is still strong.

20 rep squats are Hell.  You're going to get your endurance back quick though.  God I hate rest-pause squats, but love them so much at the same time.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 29, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Your strength is coming back quick P.  The O lifts look good, and overhead pressing strength is still strong.
> 
> 20 rep squats are Hell.  You're going to get your endurance back quick though.  God I hate rest-pause squats, but love them so much at the same time.




yea, I love the 20 rep squats!  I hope my endurance comes back fast.  I want to be at 275 for 20 by jan. 1.

Yea, the overhead stuff is okay.  Honestly, 175 used to be a strict press for 5.  Now I may get it for 1 or 2 if I am fresh.  It all has to do with the torn oblique though.  Once it happened I have been a little leary and unsure of myself in the overhead position.  Even just jerking 100kg was a bit tough and on the second set I pressed out.  The first one wasn't to bad.  But, I still feel a little weak overhead because the abdominal strength needs to come back more.  It is weird too because for me, overhead pressing was always one of my better lifts.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 29, 2005)

BW x 100? 

Lets see how hardcore you really are


----------



## P-funk (Nov 29, 2005)

I just might do it.  If I do I'll get yan to video tape it.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Nov 29, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> BW x 100?
> 
> Lets see how hardcore you really are



no, do like 135 x 50 or something

bw x 100 is pretty pointless, i know the bar is 45 pounds but it basically feels like you are just bending your legs up and down without any real weight to put some pressure on you.

..unless we're not talking about squats here..


----------



## P-funk (Nov 29, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> no, do like 135 x 50 or something
> 
> bw x 100 is pretty pointless, i know the bar is 45 pounds but it basically feels like you are just bending your legs up and down without any real weight to put some pressure on you.
> 
> ..unless we're not talking about squats here..



we are talking about putting your BW on the bar and squatting it.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 29, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> My x-coach always had us doing singles but since I am not training with him anymore I do things my way


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 29, 2005)

BW x 100!?!?

Is that possible???

And why?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 29, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> BW x 100!?!?
> 
> Is that possible???
> 
> And why?




yes, it is possible.

why?  Because it is totally fucking bad ass!


I spoke to my Dr. today when I trained him he said the specialist gave him the diagnosis and what he said was that I had a "sports hernia", which isn't like inguinal hernia. Nothing was protruding out. A sports hernia is just a rip in the abdominal wall. Basically he said there is no need to operate unless my body doesn't heal properly and it becomes a problem again. He said it comes from making a quick torso rotation.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 29, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yes, it is possible.
> 
> why? Because it is totally fucking bad ass!


You go first, I'll watch -


----------



## P-funk (Nov 29, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> You go first, I'll watch -




I think the real test will be once you pass 50 reps and are half way home.  I am really psyched to go back to 20 rep squats.  I want to be up to 315 for 20 by mid jan.


on a side note i am scared that I kind of want to put on some size to gain more strength and power to lift heavier.  BUT, that would place me in a higher wieght class which would suck because I don't think I can hit a qualyfiying total for the American open in the 85kg class (at least not this year....hell, I don't know if I can even hit it for 77kg..lol).  So I will see what happens.  I am going to start eating more and the 20rep squats always pack on the size for me so we shall see what happens.  Maybe I can just bulk up a little bit (like 5lbs) and then cut it down for the meet in feb. and still make 77kg and hopefully gain some strength in the process.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Nov 29, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> we are talking about putting your BW on the bar and squatting it.



ohh wow! I read that wrong, so dumb


----------



## PreMier (Nov 29, 2005)

Yea, bodyweight.  This guy sarge hit like 97reps at 215 or something.. lets just say it was a long ass video hahaha


----------



## shiznit2169 (Nov 30, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, bodyweight.  This guy sarge hit like 97reps at 215 or something.. lets just say it was a long ass video hahaha



Got a link?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 30, 2005)

It was actually 218 for 98 reps.. and I cant find the vid right now.  I'll have to keep looking.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 30, 2005)

yea, it was amazing!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 30, 2005)

11/30/05

BW- 171

flexability training
SMF
dynamic stretches (hip and shoulder mobility work)
static stretching


----------



## P-funk (Dec 1, 2005)

12/1/05

BW- 171.4

hang snatch
bar/3 reps x 3 sets
30kg/3 reps x 3 sets
40/3x2
50/3x2
55/3
60/3
65/3x3

hang clean and jerk (jerk on the last rep)
65kg/3 reps x 2 sets
70/3
80/3
90/1x2

clean pull
100kg/3 reps x 2 sets
110/3x2
115/3x2

speed front squat
235lbs/2reps x 5sets

my training partner and I timed the concentric today.  I would squat and once i hit the bottom position he would hit start on the stop watch and time my concentric.  All were under 1sec, my best being .82sec.  So that was 2 reps in less then 2 seconds.

hammer iso lateral row (inside neutral grip; weight listed is the weight on one side of the unilateral arm)
90lbs/12
135/10,8,6

coc#1/4x3
situps
bw/20x3

stretch


----------



## PreMier (Dec 1, 2005)

You cant hit a 150kg hang snatch like Jesse? 

Nice workout bro!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 1, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You cant hit a 150kg hang snatch like Jesse?
> 
> Nice workout bro!




maybe if I had an extra 100+lbs like jesse i could.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 1, 2005)

You said you wanted to bulk up anyway lol


----------



## P-funk (Dec 1, 2005)

lol.....5'5" 320lbs.  hahahaha  that would be bulking!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 1, 2005)

hahahah

Or is being competitive in the 77kg weight class more important than being stronger overall?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 1, 2005)

what do you mean?  I can still be stronger overall in this weight class.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 1, 2005)

Moreso than if you were to gain 5-10lbs of LBM?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 1, 2005)

I am going to try and gain some weight and then diet down for contest.  Even if I gain 5-8lbs I would be getting 3-5lbs of muscle mass and still be able to drop my water down to get under 170 for weigh ins.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 1, 2005)

what kinda contest?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 1, 2005)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> what kinda contest?




olympic weight lifting is what I am competing in.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Dec 1, 2005)

did you move to Arizona? If so, how come?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 1, 2005)

not until the summer.

to go to school and to live somewhere were I can afford.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 1, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> not until the summer.
> 
> to go to school and to live somewhere were I can afford.




Where are you going to WO again?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 1, 2005)

don't know.  have to email this guy and see if it is conveint for me to get to the gym that he trains at.  otherwise I will have to find somewhere.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2005)

WHAT?!?!? Your moving to Arizona? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Please don't go!!!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 1, 2005)

sorry


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 1, 2005)

Here's to the snow and humidity!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 2, 2005)

12/1/05

BW- 169.5

flexability training today...

SMF
mobility work for hips
static stretches


----------



## P-funk (Dec 4, 2005)

12/4/05

BW- 168.8

This is an unloading week so I am taking it easy.  I will do a little light o-lifting later in the week, some Kettel bells also.  Today was a Kettle Bell circut day.  I think I will leave one day a week like this in my program just to work on conditioning.

Circut
RI= 90sec
5x's through
35lb kettle bells for all exercises

one arm swing- 10 reps
front squats- 10 reps
overhead press- 10 reps
bent over row- 10 reps
jump rope- 25 reps
crunches- 25 reps

stretch

after the circut i was pretty much beat to shit.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 4, 2005)

Good looking circuit P.  I like circuit training because there seems to be a good carryover to both aerobic and anaerobic energy systems as well as muscular endurance.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 6, 2005)

12/6/05

BW- 170.1

unloading day 2

20min bike- hill interval

lower back work:

seated good mornings
poor mans reverse hypers (lying backwards on a 45 degree hyper bench with bands on my ankles)
45 degree hypers

stretch


----------



## P-funk (Dec 8, 2005)

supposed to train today.  Was really sick yesterday and didn't eat at all.  Still under the weather today.  No appetite and stomach in shambles.  If I start squating I may shit my pants.  I will train light tomorrow and then either sunday or monday will start my next phase of training.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 8, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> If I start squating I may shit my pants.


 
  awwww...

Do you need to use this, as part of your training?


----------



## oaktownboy (Dec 8, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> supposed to train today.  Was really sick yesterday and didn't eat at all.  Still under the weather today.  No appetite and stomach in shambles.  If I start squating I may shit my pants.  I will train light tomorrow and then either sunday or monday will start my next phase of training.



sounds like u got the flu..that's a bitch..so I've noticied you've taken a powerlifting approach to the gym. Do u plan on getting bigger or leaner in he future or just focus on ur numbers in the gym?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 8, 2005)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> so I've noticied you've taken a powerlifting approach to the gym?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 8, 2005)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> sounds like u got the flu..that's a bitch..so I've noticied you've taken a powerlifting approach to the gym. Do u plan on getting bigger or leaner in he future or just focus on ur numbers in the gym?




Mell, my approach is all olympic lifting.  My main focus is my numbers.  I am already lean.  I would like to get bigger but that will place me into a higher weight group at meets.  I don't care though.  I don't like being this skinny so I may start to slowly gain weight.  Ofcourse, that will throw off my goal of qualifying for the american open in 2006 because I can't progress my lfts fast enough to make the type of numbers an 85kg lifter needs to qualify.  Oh well.  I will make that goal eventually in life I suppose.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 8, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> awwww...
> 
> Do you need to use this, as part of your training?




haven't shit myself yet.  My stomach is just wrecked as hell though!


----------



## oaktownboy (Dec 8, 2005)

olympic lifting..yeh that's what I meant..i can't think worth shit now


----------



## P-funk (Dec 8, 2005)

Okay, I figure I will lay out my next phase of training.  This last phase was all about recovery and rebuilding some strength.  Now it is time to begin my assult.  I plan to train 3 days a week and only placing my o-lifts on two of the days.  I feel like they have been really beating up my body over the past months training it 3 or more days a week.  I always work better with less frequency anyway.  I usually work with pretty high volume when I do the lifts also so I wil still be getting a high amount of reps in one week (just over two days instead of 3 or 4).  Also, this will help me to really focus on technique and make the lifts count since I am only going two times a week.  The other two days are going to be some different things.  One day will be an overal strength day and the 4th day will either be some kettle bell work in a circut fashion or if I feel good some deadlifting and extra pressing work.  Since I really don't deadlift anymore I will try and keep it as specific to my sport as possible by only performing them with an overhand hook grip, no alternate grip.  On my RDLs I will frequently, but not always, perform a calf raise and shrug at the end of each rep.  Kind of like a clean pull but I will be using heavier weight and not focusing on making the second pull explosive and fast, more just working on the overal stretngth of those muscles and overlaoding them in a supramaximal way in relation to my cleans.  I will rotate around my presses from incline bench press, overhead press, and push press all with DBs or BBs.  This program will be pretty instincitve compared to programs I have written in the past in that the olympic lifts intensity will go with how I feel.  If I feel good I will work up to max weight.  If not I wont.  If I feel good both workouts that week then I will work up to max weight.  If not I will stay lighter and work on technique.  If I feel like working from the hang that day i will, and sometimes I will work from the floor, depending on how I feel.  I will try to go with this for about 6-8 weeks.  I am going to throw everything I can at myself and see what happens.  If I need 2 days off between workouts I will take it.  If I can workout the next day and feel good I will do it.  Mostly it will end up being day on day off and then maybe the kettle bell circut following the last day of the week......

*day 1*
strength day
squat- 20 reps x 1 set
       - alternate each week with 5x5.  Although I may do 20 reps for the first 
         few weeks to increase work capacity from the start.
any press
2 different back exercises
RDLs (with toes raise and shrug)
core work  (seated good mornings, hypers, good mornings, abs)


*day 2 and 3- olympic lifts*

snatch (either from hang or from floor)
clean and jerk (either from hang or from floor)
pull (alternate between workouts snatch and clean pulls)
front squat- one day speed or box squat and the other day heavy bottom position front squats(from the pins) or regular front squats


intensity goes on how I feel

light back work (one exercise)

core work  (seated good mornings, hypers, good mornings, abs)


*day 4*

depending on how I feel either-

1) day off
2) kettle bell circut and core work
3) deadlifts, 1 press, core work



Also, I am going to gain weight and put on muscle.  This is the smallest I have been in a long long time and I am used to walking around at 190-195lbs.  I will increase my calories and go up a weight class in 2006 I guess.  Unless I stay close enough to the 77kg class that I can just drop some water weight and get into it.


I will try and include a picture of a great olympic lifter at the end of each work out as inspiration.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 8, 2005)

Does this mean the injury is a thing of the past?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 8, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Does this mean the injury is a thing of the past?




I feel good now and I am healed up so i will forge on and see what happens.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 8, 2005)

The routine looks good, but I would add in the following 3 times per week:

Bicep curls x 6
Concentration Curls x 4
Hammer Curls x 4

I suggested such low volume because you need to ease your way back into it.  I can't believe you haven't been curling.  It will add hundreds of pounds to your C&J!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 9, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> The routine looks good, but I would add in the following 3 times per week:
> 
> Bicep curls x 6
> Concentration Curls x 4
> ...



 


I may be a little bit of curls actually for some bicep tendon strength but really my pull ups and back work should take care of it.  When my biceps get bigger it makes it more difficult to get into the rack position for front squating.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 9, 2005)

12/9/05

BW- 170.4

went light today since I was sick for the past few days.

general warm up
3x's through with no rest
Jumping Jacks- 20 reps
push ups- 10 reps
arm circles- 10 reps to the front and back
marches- 10 reps
inverted hamstring raises- 10 reps

hang snatch first rep; snatch from the floor second rep
2 reps x 10 sets

weight progressed every three sets

hang clean first rep; clean and jerk second rep
2 reps x 9 sets

weight increases every three sets

snatch pulls
3 reps x 4 sets

bottom position front squat (below parallel)
1 rep x 9 sets

wored up to 265 for a single

seated good mornings
8 reps x 3 sets

wg pull ups
10 reps x 3 sets

coc#1/4x3

daily picture:

My favorite olympic lifter Naim Suleymanoglu of turkey. He was the first olympic lifter to ever win 3 straigh gold medals. At 32 years of age he came out of retirement to attempt a fourth only to bomb out. The only lifter to match him was Pyrros Dimas of greece who won three straight golds and then came back to attempt for a fourth gold in greece in 2004. Only to just mis his final jerk, which would have gave him a gold medal, having to settle for a bronze. Making him the most sussecful weightlifter in olympic history (16 straigh years of olympic caliber traininger!!). Still Naim is amazing, snatching better than his bodyweight and earning the nickname "the pocket hercules". Here he is with the 147.5kg snatch that won him his third gold medal.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 10, 2005)

flexability work today...


My abs are so friggin' sore from the bottom position front squats.  I mean like sore to the touch!!  UGH!  I want to throw up....I love it!  Squatting tomorrow!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 10, 2005)

That's an awesome picture of that lifter.  That is ass to grass if I've ever seen it before.  Christ.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 10, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> That's an awesome picture of that lifter.  That is ass to grass if I've ever seen it before.  Christ.



yep. naim is rock bottom there.  Actually, until the 80s when they made a rule, some of the lifters used to hit rock bottom so much that they would bounce their ass off the floor and that would help them recover from the squat.  Now if your butt touches the ground the lift is ruled a "no lift".


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 10, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yep. naim is rock bottom there.  Actually, until the 80s when they made a rule, some of the lifters used to hit rock bottom so much that they would bounce their ass off the floor and that would help them recover from the squat.  Now if your butt touches the ground the lift is ruled a "no lift".



That doesn't sound nice on the spine...


----------



## P-funk (Dec 10, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> That doesn't sound nice on the spine...




do what ya gotta do to make the lift.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 10, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> The routine looks good, but I would add in the following 3 times per week:
> 
> Bicep curls x 6
> Concentration Curls x 4
> ...


That's exactly what I've been thinking!!!!!

But what Patrick REALLY needs to focus on is Bench


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 10, 2005)

Nice w/o P! And cool pic, I don't think I could squat like that w/o taking 1/2 hour to get into that position LOL.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 10, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> do what ya gotta do to make the lift.



Well I think they made the right decision by banning that.  It could've turned into a whole injury-creating fiasco.  I would be analogous to the reverse grip bench press in powerlifting.  Yeah, people were breaking records all over with their 2 inch ROM pressing movements, but they were trashing their shoulders at the same time.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 11, 2005)

12/11/05

BW- 168.8 (lol, so much for gaining weight.  I raise calories and I loose weight. haha)


Workout felt great!  It was the first time in about 6 months that I didn't have a workout in which I trained my classic lifts in some way.  I was excited to get back to a day of normal strength training.

Back squat
20 reps x 1 set
10 reps x 1 set (with the same weight as the 20)

I loved it!  I haven't squated for 20s in about 7 or 8 months and this was great.  Even though it wasn't as much as I used to be able to do it still felt good and I will work back up there and the fact that I only rested a few minutes and then banged out another 10 reps means I still had some left in the tank.  I always loved squatting for 20s.  More so then squating for max singles.  I don't really like back squating for max singles (front squats are different).  I always felt like if I could get a weight for 20 reps I owned it.  That weight belonged to me and it could not defeat me.  I am excited to put them back in my routine.


incline bench press
2 reps x 1 set
1 rep x 2 sets

bent over BB row
6 reps x 3 sets

weight increased on every set

RDL with toe raise and shrug
6 reps x 3 sets

Going to just do regular RDLs from now on.  The toe raise and shrug throw me off a bit and I figure if I am going to do that I may as well do puls anyway.  I will alternate from clean grip to snatch grip on different weeks.  This week was clean grip.

square beam pull ups
5 reps x 3 sets

45 degree hypers
10 reps x 3 sets

stretch



Great workout.


Vidoe clip of the day....

Evgeniy Chigishev- 2003 World Chmpionship- 230kg clean and jerk @ super heavy weight
http://irongame.com/videos/20050630/EvgeniyChigishev2003WeightliftingWorldChampionship s230kg507lbCJSHW.WMV


----------



## P-funk (Dec 11, 2005)

how the hell do you post the name that you want to show on the thread were you put in a link?  I can't figure it out with the new updates.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 11, 2005)

Vidoe clip of the day....

Evgeniy Chigishev- 2003 World Chmpionship- 230kg clean and jerk @ super heavy weight


Quote my post and see how

[12:38] Jake: you fuckin duck
[12:39] patrick: lol
[12:39] patrick: quack
[12:39] patrick: quack


----------



## P-funk (Dec 11, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Vidoe clip of the day....
> 
> Evgeniy Chigishev- 2003 World Chmpionship- 230kg clean and jerk @ super heavy weight
> 
> ...




like this?

Evgeniy Chigishev- 2003 World Chmpionship- 230kg clean and jerk @ super heavy weight

you fucking duck.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 11, 2005)

wait, both yours and my posts don't work?  The thread gets an unavaliable page?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 11, 2005)




----------



## PreMier (Dec 11, 2005)

name goes here like 23okg lift


----------



## P-funk (Dec 11, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> name goes here like 23okg lift




like this?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 11, 2005)

Got it 

Click the sheep LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 11, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> incline bench press
> 2 reps x 1 set
> 1 rep x 2 sets


----------



## P-funk (Dec 11, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

>




what are you confused about?

I incline bench because the incline angle is really high so I am pushing with my shoulders a lot.  I still need to have shoulder strength.  I cycle it in along with overhead presses and push presses.  I don't flat bench.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 11, 2005)

That clip of Chigishev is my favorite.  His form looks like butter from what I can tell.  I mean I don't know dick about olympic lifting, but his triple extension looks awesome, he gets deep under that bar and catches it just right, and his front squat with 500 pounds is damned explosive at that.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 11, 2005)

yup. he is a bad ass.  i can't believe that is 506lbs and he just tosses it up like a toy when most people can't even roll it across the floor.  that is amazing.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 11, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yup. he is a bad ass.  i can't believe that is 506lbs and he just tosses it up like a toy when most people can't even roll it across the floor.  that is amazing.



Indeed.  As a side note, he has about the exact physique I would like to have.  He looks really athletic (Probably because he is).  Who says you need to be doing 3 sets of 10 to look good?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Dec 11, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Indeed.  As a side note, he has about the exact physique I would like to have.  He looks really athletic (Probably because he is).  Who says you need to be doing 3 sets of 10 to look good?



Agreed, i would love to have that physique especially since i am about 6'2. His traps, delts, and pecs are big. He has a nice well-rounded physique that characterizes him as both an athlete and bodybuilder. I would die for that look.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 11, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Indeed.  As a side note, he has about the exact physique I would like to have.  He looks really athletic (Probably because he is).  Who says you need to be doing 3 sets of 10 to look good?




well, I am not quit sure about his training.  I know the russians have a basic template for the training however it is varied a lot depending on the facility the athlete is training at.  Since Russia is so big they have a few olympic training places so depending on who is coaching there you get that persons interpertation of the template.  I know that they use percentages for their classic lifts and front squats.  They do accessory work like back squats and pulls  and the reps are anywhere from 2-7 and then the other aux work like hypers and good mornings for 5-10 reps.  As far as what they do in the offseason or upper body accessory I am not sure.  I have seen a picture of Klovoko and Chigishiev bench pressing in training.  I know in the offseason the polish team bench presses also.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 11, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> well, I am not quit sure about his training.  I know the russians have a basic template for the training however it is varied a lot depending on the facility the athlete is training at.  Since Russia is so big they have a few olympic training places so depending on who is coaching there you get that persons interpertation of the template.  I know that they use percentages for their classic lifts and front squats.  They do accessory work like back squats and pulls  and the reps are anywhere from 2-7 and then the other aux work like hypers and good mornings for 5-10 reps.  As far as what they do in the offseason or upper body accessory I am not sure.  I have seen a picture of Klovoko and Chigishiev bench pressing in training.  I know in the offseason the polish team bench presses also.



Ahsee.  Well, I still think it's safe to say that his routines is nowhere near what one would consider a standard bodybuilding routine.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 11, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Ahsee.  Well, I still think it's safe to say that his routines is nowhere near what one would consider a standard bodybuilding routine.



Oh not at all.  His routine is based around the lifts, pulls and squatting.  In the offseason he may do some other work but I am not sure.

If you guys like Chigishev then on my next workout I will post the baddest of the bad!  Chigishev's 211kg snatch that beat Rezezadeh at the 2005 worlds!  It is friggin' sick!  I mean sick!  He works for it like a mother f^cker and it is amazing that he got it.  He really wanted it.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 11, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Oh not at all.  His routine is based around the lifts, pulls and squatting.  In the offseason he may do some other work but I am not sure.
> 
> If you guys like Chigishev then on my next workout I will post the baddest of the bad!  Chigishev's 211kg snatch that beat Rezezadeh at the 2005 worlds!  It is friggin' sick!  I mean sick!  He works for it like a mother f^cker and it is amazing that he got it.  He really wanted it.



Hell yeah.  I'll be looking forward to that.  God, how can people snatch so much weight?  It took some time for me to learn how to properly balance just holding the bar over my head.  Haha.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 12, 2005)

12/12/05

BW- 169.4

super sore today.

Flexability training

SMF
mobility work
static stretches.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 12, 2005)

Just droppin in to say hello my Friend!!! Hope all is well for you and yours!!!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 12, 2005)

thanks arch, everything is good.  hope all is well with you.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 12, 2005)

Damn that's a lot of power. It's so amazing a person can actually do that. I can't wait until I can clean several hundred pounds... Hahaha...

Glad to see you're still updating and obviously progressing with your lifting, P-Funk.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 13, 2005)

12/13/05

BW- 170.2

active arm up


snatch
3 reps x 2 sets
2 reps x 2 sets
1 rep x 6 sets

increased weight on every set.  Snatched up to 85kg.  The took 90kg.  SO close so close!  I had it over head.  I took three cracks at 200lbs and then moved on.  I mean I had it all the way overhead and I Just couldn't steady the bar overhead.  Next week it will be mine.

clean and jerk
2 reps x 1 set
1 rep x 7 sets

increased weight on every set

snatch pull
2 reps x 4 sets

bottom position front squat (below parallel)
2 reps x 3 sets

seated good mornings
5 reps x 3 sets

stretch.


Okay, todays inspirtation video clip is one of my all time favorite clips.  This is again Evgeniy Chigishev.  This is from the 2005 world championships were Chigishev defeated Rezezadeh to win a gold medal in the snatch (of course Rezezadeh went on to win the clean and jerk gold and the overal gold as well) with 211kg.  It is one of my favorites for a few resons.

1) The 1kg rule really took effect here.  Before lifters could only make their smallest increases by 2.5kg.  Now, they have implemented a 1kg rule allowing lifters to increase their lifts by 1kg (2.2lbs) instead of 2.5kg (5.5lbs) which make the seperation between the top three winners a whole lot closer!  I like this because honesty, it looks like Chigishev put everything into this lift, as you will see.  If he would have had to take 212.5 I don't know that he would have made it.  But, 211 was enough to beat Rezezadeh's 210kgs and it looks like it was enough for Chigishev to handle.

2) he puts everything into this lift.  I mean, he gets buried!  I didn't think he would recover but he did (and it wasn't pretty).

3) Finally someone has beaten Rezezadeh and now it poses the question for the 2008 olympics.....Can Chigishev possibly take a gold?

Chigishev with 211 snatch


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2005)

Great w/o Patrick. You'll get the 200 snatch next time. You really need to video some of your lifts for us to see.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 13, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Great w/o Patrick. You'll get the 200 snatch next time. You really need to video some of your lifts for us to see.




I need a camera.  There really isn't much to see though.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 13, 2005)

POW!.. that is an awesome clip!!

I want to go lift now -


----------



## P-funk (Dec 13, 2005)

I know!  I can't believe more people didn't have anything to say about it.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Dec 13, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I know!  I can't believe more people didn't have anything to say about it.



I will, it looks easy to me. I mean, just snatch the damn bar and drive your legs up. With those plates on the ends, it's nothing but rubber to me. What a bunch of pussies.



ok ok ok, that was damn impressive to drive up his leg like that. I wonder if 1 pound added would have made a difference?


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 13, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I know!  I can't believe more people didn't have anything to say about it.



I just watched it.  They don't have Quicktime installed on the computers at work.  He got buried like crazy, but damn he fought for that.  I bet he wasn't going to give up if it took 30 seconds.  Overhead squatting with that kind of weight is just inconceivable to me!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 13, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I just watched it. They don't have Quicktime installed on the computers at work. He got buried like crazy, but damn he fought for that. I bet he wasn't going to give up if it took 30 seconds. Overhead squatting with that kind of weight is just inconceivable to me!


 
No shit -


----------



## P-funk (Dec 14, 2005)

12/14/05

BW- 169.4

flexability and mobility work today.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2005)

Pretty impressive. I'm saving all these clips to my computer. I like him but he looks so different in that clip than the previous one.


----------



## oaktownboy (Dec 14, 2005)

lemme know when u get a chance to come to Cali so we can train together or just soI can meet the monster known as Patrick


----------



## P-funk (Dec 14, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Pretty impressive. I'm saving all these clips to my computer. I like him but he looks so different in that clip than the previous one.




well, they are a few years apart.  I think the first one was like 2002???



> lemme know when u get a chance to come to Cali so we can train together or just soI can meet the monster known as Patrick



you bet oak.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 14, 2005)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> lemme know when u get a chance to come to Cali so we can train together or just soI can meet the monster known as Patrick



Mini monster  hahaha


----------



## P-funk (Dec 14, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Mini monster  hahaha




dead.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 14, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I know!  I can't believe more people didn't have anything to say about it.



Can't see it.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 14, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Mini monster  hahaha


 
Wouldn't that be the Japanese translation of Pokemon???


----------



## P-funk (Dec 14, 2005)

speaking of strength.....

I just finished reading an amazing book about an amazingly strong individual.  The book is "A Million Little Pieces" and the Author is James Frey.  It is he true memoirs of 6 weeks in a substance abuse facility when he was 23yrs old (he is 33 now).  he started using drugs and alcohol at the age of 10 and quickly became a crackhead.  The amazing thing is the stuff that he has been through and the strength he had to over come this addiction and beat it.  He also has an amazing amount of phyiscal strength and pain tolerance.  If you read the book you will know what I mean.  The book is incredibly sad because you really become attached to him and the people that become his friends in rehab.  Rehab facilities only have a 17% success rate for individuals that enter (that is really bad.   ).  The whole time I was reading the book I just thought about how messed up it was and how bad his life had been and then I got to the last 100 pages.  The last 100 pages are some of the most awful things I have ever read all the way up to the last page where he details where the other people he was in treatment with are today.  I couldn't stop thinking about the book.  I thought about those last 100 pages so much that I actually missed a meal!  I just couldn't think of anything else and I didn't even get hungry.  When i finished the book I had this terrible feeling of loss?  I have finished books and felt sad or happy or laughed (depending on the content).  But this was the first time I felt this empty feeling.  It felt like the feeling I had when I first moved away from home at 18 (not like moving 10min away from my parents house.  But moving across the country).  It is like yo leave and you just take a second and feeling this feeling of loss.  Like you just ended a chapter in your life.  It was a strange feeling to have at the end of a book.  Kind of like a feeling I have when someone I know dies.  Anyway, the book is amazing and I highly reccommend it.  If you read it, let me know what you think.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 14, 2005)

Romo


----------



## P-funk (Dec 15, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Romo




Next on the list!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2005)

Sounds like a good book, I'll check it out  If you had such a visceral response to it, maybe you've found something you should be doing?  Just a suggestion. 

The girl I run with and hang out with, Meghan, she was a major drug addict since she was like 10. Grew up in Italy with little supervision. She's been clean now for almost 3 years and has to go to meetings almost every night to stay in line. She's really an amazing person.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 15, 2005)




----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

>


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2005)




----------



## shiznit2169 (Dec 15, 2005)

aww just lovely, male bonding  

lol but ya i will check it out, i enjoy reading books i like


----------



## P-funk (Dec 15, 2005)

12/15/05

BW- 169.5

went a little lighter today and worked from the hang to work on my second pull and getting under the bar quicker.  My traps are really sore!


active warm up

1 rep= hang snatch; snatch to balance; press under
2 reps x 3 sets (warm up)
1 rep x 5 sets
(I dropped the press under after that and just did hang snatch; snatch to balance)
1 rep x 3 sets

Increased wieght each set (or every couple sets) worked up to 155lbs from mid thigh.

hang clean and jerk
1 rep x 11 sets

increased wieght every set or every other set.  Worked up to 220 from mid thigh.  On a side note the timing of my split jerk has gotten much much better.  I have always been pretty good and putting weight over my head and push pressing which usually throws off the timing of my split jerk, causing me to press out.  Today I was on fire and they were all really fast and explosive.

clean pull
3 reps x 4 sets

front squat box squat (bow was way below parallel)
2 reps x 5 sets

good mornings
5 reps x 3 sets

increase weight on every set


----------



## P-funk (Dec 15, 2005)

Almost forgot todays inpirational video.  Here is Alexander Kurlovich with a  195kg (429lbs) snatch as a super heavy weight.  It is pretty darn ugly (LOL).  He turns almost completey around to make it.  Way to hold on!


Kurlovich- 195kg sn. @ 105+


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 15, 2005)

Lost his balance just a tad in that video, hah.  Well, I can't blame him with 400 some odd pounds over his head.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 17, 2005)

12/17/05

bw- 168.8  (lol, when i don't want to loose weight I end up losing it.  I eat more.  I loose more....lol.  I need to eat even more now!)

Kind of crappy workout.  Still a little sore from thursday and I have a terrible not in my upper back that is killing me and I wish would just relax.  Plus I was pretty tired from training clients all morning.

active warm up

back squat
265/18

well, I was supposed to alternate weeks of 1 set of 20 with 5x5 but I decided since I hadn't done the 20 rep squats in awhile that I would try and do it again this week.  It was pretty stupid and I failed at 18.  I am pretty pissed for 2 reasons.  1) I can't believe that I let my cardiovascular fitness drop to this shit (265 for 18!  WTF!!  That sucks) and 2) I can't believe I couldn't eek out 2 more reps.  Next week I wont go for 20.  Once I get up to more normal weight for 20 I wont let my cardio decline this much again!

push press
1 rep x 3 sets

worked up to 245 today.

strict press
5 reps x 2 sets

dropped some weight and did a little pressing.

RDL (hook grip)
8 reps x 1 set
6 reps x 2 sets

WG pull down
8 reps x 3 sets

abs
stretch


inspirational video......

AlanTsagaev 2003 Weightlifting World Championships 235kg (518lb )CJ 105kg class


----------



## PreMier (Dec 17, 2005)

Nice workout freakshow, congrats on the PR


----------



## P-funk (Dec 17, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Nice workout freakshow, congrats on the PR




thanks.  I was pretty happy with a 245 press.  It is an easy jerk.  it is a harder press..lol.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 17, 2005)

Awesome lift BRother Patrick!!!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 17, 2005)

thanks arch.  how is it going?  will we be seeing you at the arnold again this year?


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> thanks arch.  how is it going?  will we be seeing you at the arnold again this year?


It's goin good for me, thanks for asking!!! Yes, I'll be there again, this time I'm getting the package deal with all the events, and breakfast with Ahhhhhnold!!! Looking forward to seeing you again my Friend!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 17, 2005)

I love the inspirational videos.  Awesome.  Truly awesome.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Dec 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 12/17/05
> 
> bw- 168.8  (lol, when i don't want to loose weight I end up losing it.  I eat more.  I loose more....lol.  I need to eat even more now!)
> 
> ...




For some reason, i can never STOP watching that particular video. The reason is because his form is just amazing and so fluent without looking sloppy. Also, i can relate to him in a way because i love how he drops down his legs slowly, pumps out his chest while looking up and then exploding up as fast as he can. That's what i normally do when i'm about to deadlift a heavy weight. I have the exact same form...from the deadlift perspective.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 18, 2005)

Damn it.  Ivonne just shaved my head and told me that I have a whole bunch of back hair!  I never used to have back hair and now all of a sudden, as I age, it is growing in?  I am not happy about this.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 18, 2005)

Time to shave the back


----------



## PreMier (Dec 18, 2005)

Have her wax it you monkey


----------



## shiznit2169 (Dec 18, 2005)

make sure she has black leather clothes, chains, mace, and hot waxin your back because you are her SLAVE!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2005)

245 press!! That's 100lbs over my best push press. Congrats


----------



## P-funk (Dec 19, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> 245 press!! That's 100lbs over my best push press. Congrats




thanks.  it was a push press.  the best strict press i have ever done was 220lbs but I was 190lbs then.  I don't think I can hit that anymore.  I should try adn see what I can strict press.  I can put up over 200lbs rihgt now, I am pretty confident.  I just don't think I got 220 in me just yet.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2005)

Damn, maybe one day  

What do you think of these shoes Patrick-
http://www.dynamic-eleiko.com/
adiStar Weightlifting  
Model No. 041982 
When you go to the website and look at shoes, they are the first ones there.

Also, I got to the part in the Weightlifting Encyclopedia talking about putting w/o routines together and the different cycles. One of the things it talks about is deciding the amount of reps your going to do in a given year and then breaking it down from there with percentages of what will go where. Do you use that method when putting routines together?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 20, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Damn, maybe one day
> 
> What do you think of these shoes Patrick-
> http://www.dynamic-eleiko.com/
> ...




Rocco,

any of the adidas shoes from dynamic are great!!

About the setting up an olympic program......

I don't count my reps on a yearly basis.  I have talked with Artie Dreschler (the auther of the weightlifting encyclopedia) about this before.  He says a trainig year is just to long to look at anymore.  He breaks it down into smaller cycles of training. I tend to formulate my training into smaller mesocycles of about 4-6 weeks and center them around what I need and when my next meet is.  Like offseason (like now) I am doing more strength based lifting and less olympic lifting (hence the day of back squats, presses and back work) to save up my joints.  Then, come Jan, I will start to prep for a meet in feb thinking in about 3 week blocks.  The first three weeks ramping up the volume a bit more, training 4 days a week with a technique day devoted to things like jerks off the rack, snatch to balance, etc...and all the shit I need to work on.  I then unload for a week and then bring back the intensity will less volume until a week out from the meet were I will taper off.  It is much easier to think of it like that.

As far as percentages go.  I don't really use percentages. Some people do, like the russian template is big on it.  I like the way the bulgarians calculate their training loads.  Although you can't train like them because of the insane volume and intensity all the time (it will kill you) you can learn a lot from the way the break up the training.  They use negative numbers in relation to their 1RM.  So, for example you would say monday work up to a 1RM.  Wed, would be a lighter day using 1RM minus 20KG and then friday might be 1RM - 10kg.  They did this because Ibajiev figured that percentages aren't even across the board.  For exaple if a guy cleans 100kg and another cleans 200kg.  Well, 80% of guy a is 80kg (1RM - 20kg) and 80% of guy b is 160kg (1RM - 40kg).  So, to make the workload even, that is how they worked.  I also do other stuff though.  The bulgarians only worked the 2 lifts and front squats.  No other lifts!  I do stuff from the hang a lot to work on my second pull so my training is a lot different as far as how I divide the auxilary work up.


hope that helps.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2005)

That does help, thanks Patrick. I'm still kinda doing whatever in the gym since I'm still learning all this stuff but soon I need to really sit down and plan this out a bit. That CD that came with the book is really helpful also!!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 20, 2005)

12/20/05

BW- 171


This workout sucked!!  The MTA has gone on strike, pretty much shutting down the city.  I walk to work since the gym is right around the corner but I workout at another gym.  It isn't that far that I couldn't walk but I have to many clients today to walk down there, train and then walk back.  I would have had no time to do anything else.  So, I had to train at the gym that I work at.  It sucked.  We have no bumper plates, no platform and worst of all, no place that is spaced off for olympic lifting.  The floor is really squishy and complete garbage so it hurts my hamstrings to lift on it as I really have to apply force to do something explosive.  To top that off, people don't know what you are doing so they are constantly walking around or behind you to get to the smith machine or the squat rack to do their BB curls....GRRR  .  So, I couldn't snatch at all for safety reasons and since I didn't have bumpers I just went light from the hang with my cleans so that I didn't kill anyone.  I hope the subway workers go off strike by thursday so I can workout before i go home for Christmas weeked.


light form work day......blah  (I felt good today too.  I wanted to go heavy....double blah)

hang clean from mid thigh (no jerk)
3 reps x 4 sets (warm ups)
2 reps x 4 sets

one arm Kettle Bell snatch
5 reps x 3 sets

hang snatch pull (from mid thigh)
3 reps x 4 sets

Split Jerks off the rack
2 reps x 7 sets

went light since i was in a squat rack with little room.  I wish they had some squat stands to do this off of.  Worked up to easy doubles with 225.  Form was good and fast.  Need to get my back foot to turn inward more on the catch.

front squat
2 reps x 3 sets
1 rep x 3 sets

decent.  worked up to 305 for a single.

bent over barbell row
225/4 reps x 4 sets

hypers with bands and holding a plate....blah blah
6 reps x 4 sets

grip work

stretch


Not an inspiration workout.  But here is an inspirtational video:

One of my favorite olympic lifters.  From bulgaria, this is Zlaten Vanev.  He is a 77kg lifter and this is a 207.5kg clean and jerk:

Vanev...total badass!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 20, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> That does help, thanks Patrick. I'm still kinda doing whatever in the gym since I'm still learning all this stuff but soon I need to really sit down and plan this out a bit. That CD that came with the book is really helpful also!!




I never saw the CD.  I think I got the book before there was a CD offered.  Can you burn it?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I never saw the CD.  I think I got the book before there was a CD offered.  Can you burn it?


I can one up you. They sent me 2 books and 2 DVD's by accident. When I contacted them they said it was their fault and not to worry about it. I can send you the extra DVD.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 20, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I can one up you. They sent me 2 books and 2 DVD's by accident. When I contacted them they said it was their fault and not to worry about it. I can send you the extra DVD.




oh man really!!  that would be so sweet!  Honestly, you can just burn it for me and give the other pair to someone else.  It would be no big deal.  Either way, it would be great if you could get me a copy of the DVD.  thanks a million!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> oh man really!!  that would be so sweet!  Honestly, you can just burn it for me and give the other pair to someone else.  It would be no big deal.  Either way, it would be great if you could get me a copy of the DVD.  thanks a million!


No problem buddy. Just shoot me a pm where to send it.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 20, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> No problem buddy. Just shoot me a pm where to send it.




pm sent.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey P,

Hope you have a merry Christmas, enjoy some good food and maybe a couple of drinks


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 20, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> make sure she has black leather clothes, chains, mace, and hot waxin your back because you are her SLAVE!




AAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 20, 2005)




----------



## P-funk (Dec 20, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Hey P,
> 
> Hope you have a merry Christmas, enjoy some good food and maybe a couple of drinks




thanks Ian.  You as well.  I will defenitly eat good  food.  can't promise about the drinks though.  it has been awhile since I took a drink.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 22, 2005)

12/22/05

BW- 171.5 (holiday cookies   )

well, because of the Subway workers strike I had to walk to the gym (a little over 2 miles there).  It wasn't bad though since it is a little warmer today (30 degrees).

This workout sucked so bad!  I felt weak today and everything felt akward.  Maybe not getting to train properly because of the strike on tuesdaty had something to do with it?  At any rate, this workout was awful.

active warm up

snatch
2 reps x 8 sets
1 rep x 3 sets

I had misses in there to which I am erally pissed about.  I hate missing in training.  That really set a bad tone for the rest of the session.  I decided to go light on my cleans and work the form.  I was not happy.

clean and jerk
2 reps 4 sets
1 rep x 6 sets

all really short rest intervals today

speed front squats
RU= 45sec
2 reps x 6 sets

good mornings
5 reps x 3 sets

overhand grip pull ups (varying width each set)
RI= 30sec
5 reps x 6 sets

sit ups
25 reps x 3 sets

stretch


This workout was not worthy of an inspirational video since it was quit depressing.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 22, 2005)

Your next WO will rock out!

Rest up, and get your head together...

(95k snatch  )


----------



## P-funk (Dec 22, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Your next WO will rock out!
> 
> Rest up, and get your head together...
> 
> (95k snatch  )


.

We'll see....I bombed at 90 three times today.  I just felt really off with my pulls.  Last week I was throwing it over my head.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 22, 2005)

Two weeks ago I was bombing on 30
Then I went back and nailed 60

Cause I pulled my head outta my ass
(And rested)...

My knees and ankles have made some serious decisions on
how much I can lift lately -


----------



## PreMier (Dec 22, 2005)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=44301

there is the squat video link


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 22, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=44301
> 
> there is the squat video link



That video is disturbing.  God, I can feel the lactic acid burn.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 11/16/05
> 
> food
> 
> ...


This is a much earlier post but I was going through your journal again and I noticed that it seems your taking in very little carbs. Any reason?


----------



## MattV (Dec 23, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yea, I love the 20 rep squats!  I hope my endurance comes back fast.  I want to be at 275 for 20 by jan. 1.
> 
> Yea, the overhead stuff is okay.  Honestly, 175 used to be a strict press for 5.  Now I may get it for 1 or 2 if I am fresh.  It all has to do with the torn oblique though.  Once it happened I have been a little leary and unsure of myself in the overhead position.  Even just jerking 100kg was a bit tough and on the second set I pressed out.  The first one wasn't to bad.  But, I still feel a little weak overhead because the abdominal strength needs to come back more.  It is weird too because for me, overhead pressing was always one of my better lifts.


The enthusiasm is great, but 20 rep squats doesn't mean much if anything for an Oler.  If you are getting winded in the front squat for 2-3 reps at 315, consider this.  it's ALOT more then your BW, nearly double.  The bar is resting on your clavicle, so you naturally do not get as much oxygen to your brain as you would by doing a back squat.  Sometimes, If I hit the clean wrong in squat position I will lose consciousness because the bar is caught to far back on my throat.  Almost every person who participates in the OL lifts has trouble breathing during heavy front squats.  Try cutting out the cardio at the beginning of your workouts and replacing it with lots of spider crawls, things that loosen up the hips.(if you feel burnt out by the end of your workout) Oly lifting is about explosiveness, I.E. Sprinting, things of that nature.  Endurance training at the beginning of an Oly workout would leave anybody feeling burnt out throughout the workout, regardless of conditioning.  Train explosiveness not endurance.  Hope this helps, other then this program looks great!  Try to get some heavier reps for the snatch balances in there as well.
Good luck, good attitude.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 23, 2005)

MattV said:
			
		

> The enthusiasm is great, but 20 rep squats doesn't mean much if anything for an Oler.  If you are getting winded in the front squat for 2-3 reps at 315, consider this.  it's ALOT more then your BW, nearly double.  The bar is resting on your clavicle, so you naturally do not get as much oxygen to your brain as you would by doing a back squat.  Sometimes, If I hit the clean wrong in squat position I will lose consciousness because the bar is caught to far back on my throat.  Almost every person who participates in the OL lifts has trouble breathing during heavy front squats.  Try cutting out the cardio at the beginning of your workouts and replacing it with lots of spider crawls, things that loosen up the hips.(if you feel burnt out by the end of your workout) Oly lifting is about explosiveness, I.E. Sprinting, things of that nature.  Endurance training at the beginning of an Oly workout would leave anybody feeling burnt out throughout the workout, regardless of conditioning.  Train explosiveness not endurance.  Hope this helps, other then this program looks great!  Try to get some heavier reps for the snatch balances in there as well.
> Good luck, good attitude.




Matt, thanks for the advice.  I don't do any cardio though (I don't consider 20 rep breathing squats to be cardio).  I do thing like spider crawls as part of my mobility.flexablility training. I do front squat 2 other times a week besides the 20 rep squats.  I like to be strong in a variety of different ways.  Also, the 20 rep squats build my leg strength and lower back up really well.  It is the "offseason" for me right now since i don't have a meet defenitly in site so I am doing things that I wouldn't normally do.  Just overal strength work.  Once I go back to a normal routine (probably around jan. 1) I will go back to more normal rep numbers for my back squat.  I train my explosiveness a lot and my snatch to balance too.  I like to do other things besides just the lifts though and maintain my health.  I have caught the bar on my throat many many times.


----------



## MattV (Dec 23, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Matt, thanks for the advice.  I don't do any cardio though (I don't consider 20 rep breathing squats to be cardio).  I do thing like spider crawls as part of my mobility.flexablility training. I do front squat 2 other times a week besides the 20 rep squats.  I like to be strong in a variety of different ways.  Also, the 20 rep squats build my leg strength and lower back up really well.  It is the "offseason" for me right now since i don't have a meet defenitly in site so I am doing things that I wouldn't normally do.  Just overal strength work.  Once I go back to a normal routine (probably around jan. 1) I will go back to more normal rep numbers for my back squat.  I train my explosiveness a lot and my snatch to balance too.  I like to do other things besides just the lifts though and maintain my health.  I have caught the bar on my throat many many times.


Ah, I thought I read in an earlier post that you ride the bike, sometimes the treadmill?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 23, 2005)

MattV said:
			
		

> Ah, I thought I read in an earlier post that you ride the bike, sometimes the treadmill?




lol..nope..not me!  not ever!  haha


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 23, 2005)

*Merry Christmas Brother Patrick!!!*


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> This is a much earlier post but I was going through your journal again and I noticed that it seems your taking in very little carbs. Any reason?


I'll bump this since it's been overlooked


----------



## P-funk (Dec 23, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Merry Christmas Brother Patrick!!!*




merry christmas to you arch.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 23, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I'll bump this since it's been overlooked




huh, never saw that.  

I eat a god amount fo carbs now that I am looking to gain weight back.  Before I was just maintaining my weight and by keep my carbs lower it was much easier like that.  Also, carbohydrates wont play much of a role in max, 1RM strength, since the primary energy pathway is ATP-CP and not glycolosis.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 24, 2005)

Happy Holiday's everyone!

Off to the gym I go and then I have to meet some friends after that to go to the Browns/Steelers game at 1pm.  Even though the Browns are having a less the stellar year there is nothing better then catching a game in the dawg pound (woof!  woof!)  Go Browns!!!


Hope everyone has a great holiday weekend.

-patrick


----------



## P-funk (Dec 24, 2005)

12/24/05

BW- ??  (don't have a scale at my parents to weight myself on.  Around 170 I am sure as I am really consistent and haven't started my holiday eating until after this workout.)


Went in a goffed around since this gym doesn't have bumpers or anything like that.  JUst did general stuff.  My right knee is a bit banged up and hurtin'.  I think I twisted it coming out of the hole of a snatch or a clean a week or two ago.  Will take it easy this week in preparatin=on for my new program starting in Jan.


Went light today.  Lets see, what did I do.....


Push Press

I like going to commercial type gyms and seeing the bench monkeys sit there and do set upon set upon set, fighting their way through with 225.  Their reactions are pretty funny when a guy of my size (since most of them are bigger then me....heck, who isn't bigger then me!) starts putting weight overhead.  I did 4 sets of 2 with 225.  It was light.


Barbell step ups

RDLs (hook grip.  clean grip width)

face pulls
square beam pull ups

rotator cuff work:
ext. rotation
cuban press
DB scaption raises

lots of stretching (I love the tough guys at the gym that laugh at me while I go through sretching and mobility work and then they turn around and complain about their nagging hip or back pain.)


and that is all she wrote.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 24, 2005)

Happy holidays, Patrick!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 24, 2005)

I know your a Jew, so happy Haunica(sp)


----------



## P-funk (Dec 24, 2005)

Pylon - Happy Holidays to you too.

Jake- Merry Christmas you big dip shit.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Push Press
> I did 4 sets of 2 with 225.  It was light.


 

Rub it in.  

Take care of your knee and have fun with the family. Merry Christmas!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 24, 2005)

Cheers to commercial gyms.  They are filled with entertainment if nothing else.  Happy Kwanchristmaka to you!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 24, 2005)

rock, pimp- Thanks.  Merry Christmas fellas.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 24, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Cheers to commercial gyms. They are filled with entertainment if nothing else. Happy Kwanchristmaka to you!


 
Krissmahaunikwanzaka?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 24, 2005)

Merry Christmas Monkey Shit.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 24, 2005)

As long as no one has to work!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 24, 2005)

merry christmas funkytown.  i miss you...

and please DO start your holiday eating. you have a lot of catching up to do to get to where I'm at already! i started last night! hahaha!

Bring me some italian cookies!!!!!!

Love you!

Merry christmas, kwanza, Hanukkah, festivus, etc to everybody from Sunny Miami, Florida!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 24, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> merry christmas funkytown.  i miss you...
> 
> and please DO start your holiday eating. you have a lot of catching up to do to get to where I'm at already! i started last night! hahaha!
> 
> ...


 
GG is in FLA???? -


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 24, 2005)

Happy holidays, P.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 24, 2005)

merry christmas triple threat (or happy holidays if christmas doesn't apply.).  

MM- yes. she went to her parents for christmas and I came to my parents for christmas.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 24, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> MM- yes. she went to her parents for christmas and I came to my parents for christmas.


 





*Dumbass!*


_(You should have went to Florida)_


----------



## P-funk (Dec 27, 2005)

*Unloading week*


yesterday I went to the gym and goofed around.  I did....

1 arm single leg Db snatches up to 50lbs for sets of 3 in each arm

1 arm DB push presses.

single leg bent over DB row (bi-lateral rowing)

pull ups


today

10/27/05

BW- 174.3 (holiday weight gain!! LMAO)

light workout.  Preparing for next weeks new program:

12" box squat for speed
rest interval= 60sec
8 sets x 2 reps

incline DB press
RI= 45sec
3 sets x 8 reps

support row (angled grip)
RI= 30sec
3 sets x 10 reps

BB shrug
RI= 45sec
3 sets x 8 reps

walking lunges
RI= 30sec
2 sets x 50 reps

prone horizontal abduction with external rotation
2 sets x 30 reps

stretch



This week will be more easy workouts and lots of planning for the upcoming weeks.  I am putting together my new program.  Still deciding on if I want to put my Olympic lifts to once a week and then build up to two days and then three days from there.....or, do snatch one day and clean and jerk the next.  Deciding what kind of periodization I want to use and what sort of things I want to focus on.  Lots of planning....

todays, inspirational video....

Zhang Gouzheng, a 69kg lifter from China, doing a 187.5kg clean and jerk to take gold in athens!  Man this guy is fast.  He says that his hobby is bodybuilding.  I wonder how he trains in the offseason? 

Bad ass


----------



## Jodi (Dec 27, 2005)

Happy Holidays 

Did you have fun in OH?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 27, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Happy Holidays
> 
> Did you have fun in OH?




happy holidays to you.  I did have fun in OH.  How was the New England area?  Big win for the Pats last night!  Pretty soon I will be out in sunny AZ full time!!


----------



## Jodi (Dec 27, 2005)

Yeah too bad I was stuck on a plane runway during the game 

New England was great   I miss it already 

Hey, did you get a package from me?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 27, 2005)

One day per week??

Old man!

Zhang was a guest at last years Arnold wasn't he???
Who's gonna lift there this year?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 27, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Yeah too bad I was stuck on a plane runway during the game
> 
> New England was great   I miss it already
> 
> Hey, did you get a package from me?




Did you send it fed-x?  We got a note saying that they are holding a Fed-x package for us at the managment office.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 27, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> One day per week??
> 
> Old man!
> 
> ...




just to start low and build it up.  

Yes, Zhang was the guest last year.  I don't know who is lifting this year?


----------



## Pylon (Dec 27, 2005)

Man, is everyone moving to AZ?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 27, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Man, is everyone moving to AZ?




yes.  you need to come too.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 27, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Did you send it fed-x?  We got a note saying that they are holding a Fed-x package for us at the managment office.


I didn't send it, I had it shipped from the company.  But yeah, that's probably it


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 27, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yes. you need to come too.


 
Want to run a pool care business?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 27, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Want to run a pool care business?




okay.  how do we get into it?


----------



## oaktownboy (Dec 29, 2005)

where are u at now P? back in NY?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 29, 2005)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> where are u at now P? back in NY?



back in NYC.

How ya feeling man?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 29, 2005)

12/29/05

BW- 175

Still taking it easy this week.  No olympic lifts and no upper body work.  My left trap has been really bothering me for a long time and it is just pissing me off.  I don't know if it is a pulled trap or a rotator cuff or what but it sucks.  I will see if the pain goes away by next week so that I can get back to doing some olympic lifts.  I will probably have to drop the violume of my jerks and snatchs since they seem to wreak the most havok on the shoulder.

here was todays workout.  another lights one.....

trap bar deadlift
RI= 60sec
8 reps x 3 sets

good mornings
RI= 30sec
15 reps x 3 sets

lateral lunge
RI= 30sec
20 total reps (on each side) x 1 sets
16 reps x 2 sets

45 degree hypers
RI= 60sec
tempo= 3/3/1
12 reps x 3 sets

yikes...tempo restrictions on hypers make my back scream!  (in a good way)

bike- 10min.


pretty depressed about the trap.  If I have do give up olmypic lifting I don't know what I will do.  I NEED to have something to compete in otherwise I get pretty down.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Dec 29, 2005)

are you the next robert dimaggio?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 29, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> are you the next robert dimaggio?



I don't know.  I hope not!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Dec 29, 2005)

when was the last time you took a week off? By that, i mean a complete week off. No light work, stretching, mobility/flexibility work ... nothing!

It's better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 29, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> when was the last time you took a week off? By that, i mean a complete week off. No light work, stretching, mobility/flexibility work ... nothing!
> 
> It's better to be safe than sorry.




I usually do a very light week every 4-5 weeks.  The last time I took a week off was when I hurt my stomach about 2 months ago  I took 3 weeks off.  My trap was still bothering me then.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 30, 2005)

How old are you Patrick?  I remember you being pretty young.  I'm sure you'll recover soon enough, although I realize oly lifting is brutal on the body.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 31, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> How old are you Patrick?  I remember you being pretty young.  I'm sure you'll recover soon enough, although I realize oly lifting is brutal on the body.




26


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 31, 2005)

*Have a Great and a Safe New Year my Friend!!!*


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2005)

Have a great New Year's Eve, Patrick.  Be safe!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 31, 2005)

thanks fella's.  happy new year to you too!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 31, 2005)

12/31/05

BW- 172.5

Last day of my unloading week.  again, I layed off of upper body to let my trap relax.  The gym was out of biofreeze but the girl gave me three little individual packets that I used.  Other then that I have been icing, taking Alieve and using Icey/hot.  Something about ice/hot....it really makes me feel good.  I don't know if it is the intense burn or the delicious peppermint.  Anyway, next week I will go back to an upper/lower routine using undulating periodization for my assistance lifts and some sort of loading scheme for my main lifts that increases volume over a 4 week period.  I will put together the program tomorrow and post it.  I wont do olympic lifts for the first week (maybe the second week) and no overhead pressing so that i can let the trap heal the best it can.  I will then put them back in when I feel like I am ready.  I will do plyo's to work my explosive lower body strength in the meantime to take the place of the o-lifts.


here was todays light workout.

warm up
3x's through, no rest
a) glute bridge- 20 reps
b) double leg hip crossover- 10 reps
c) lunge- 10 reps on each leg


Body weight jump squat
RI= 60sec
10 reps x 2 sets

split stance jump squat
RI= 60sec
10 reps x 2 sets

2 foot box jump
RI= 60sec
10 reps x 3 sets

Barbell Split squat
RI= 60sec
8 reps x 3 sets

seated leg curl
RI= 30sec
12 reps x 3 sets

grip work

stretch


I will post up my new goals when I post up my new routine (complete with explanation on the periodizatio and why I did what for those that want to know those types of things....If anyone is even interested.  ). 


HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!


----------



## wild (Dec 31, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 12/31/05
> 
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!




Happy NY's Funky


----------



## P-funk (Dec 31, 2005)

wild said:
			
		

> Happy NY's Funky




thanks wild.  happy new year to you!  are you getting wild tonight?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 31, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> thanks wild. happy new year to you! are you getting wild tonight?


 
Ya silly little jerk -


----------



## wild (Dec 31, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> thanks wild.  happy new year to you!  are you getting wild tonight?




No...that's just a facade I like to keep up


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 31, 2005)

Good lookin' plyo routine there funkmaster.  Happy New Year to you sir!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 31, 2005)

Happy New Year, P-funk


----------



## P-funk (Dec 31, 2005)

happy new year guys.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 31, 2005)

Aye Lad...

Happy New Yar!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 31, 2005)

happy new year monkey shit.  watch out for stray bullets.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 31, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> happy new year monkey shit. watch out for stray bullets.


 
Aye, but...

You better watch out for dropping balls!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 1, 2006)

Welcome to 2006!

I finished putting together a 6 week training program for myself.  I don't know that I will start it right away since I want to take another week to let the trap heal up.  It is starting to feel better with the ice, naproxen and icey/hot.  I don't know how many days straight I can take naproxen though because I am not sure if there is any side effects of ulcers?

I will do something similiar this week to the routine except I wont lift overhead and I wont do any olympic lifts.  I will instead, just work on finding where I want to be for some of the exercises so I can plan my working weights out.  I will do more plyos in place of my olympic lifts to work on explosiveness.


Some goals:
1) get bigger.  I used to be walking around at 190-200lbs (5'5") and about 12% BF.  i want to get back up there.  I would like to be leaner at that weight though.  I plan on following a cyclical type protocol for my weight gain....bulk for a few weeks.....cut calories for a few weeks and then bulk again.  Even if I have to compete at a heavier BW in olympic lifting.  I don't care.  I jsut want to get bigger again and hopefully that will lead to getting stronger.

2) compete in more olympic lifting meets and maybe find something else to compete in like a deadlift meet, or maybe a LW strongman contest (even though I have no way to train implements).

3) get stronger.

4) train like a machine.



The program.....

An upper/lower split, 4 times a week, spread out over 3 different workouts for both upper body and lower body so there is even greater rotation of exercises then my traditional upper/lower programs which are only 2 differet workouts for both upper and lower bodies.  Special attention is payed to warm up and cool down.  There are main lifts every day which have a loading scheme that increases each time I do them, while the rest interval stays the same.  This will help increase the my work capacity.  The assistance lifts are for the most part based on an undulating periodization model where they cycle through three different rep ranges over 3 training worouts.  Accept for a few assistance lifts that are more strength based, still using a looped loading scheme, they will have lower rep ranges to keep them in a more strength base.  

If I think of anything to add or take away or change through out the workouts I will change it.

Any questions?  Any suggestions?


here is it.....

Workout split:

Day 1- upper
Day 2- lower
Day 3- off
Day 4- upper
Day 5- lower
Day 6 and 7- off

3 day set up for both upper and lower body.  Workouts rotate:

Week 1:
Workout 1- upper 1
Workout 2- lower 1
Workout 3- upper 2
Workout 4- lower 2

Week 2:
Workout 1- upper 3
Workout 2- lower 3
Workout 3- upper 1
Workout 4- lower 1

Week 3:
Workout 1- upper 2
Workout 2- lower 2
Workout 3- upper 3
Workout 4- lower 3

Week 4:
Workout 1- upper 1
Workout 2- lower 1
Workout 3- upper 2
Workout 4- lower 2

Week 5:
Workout 1- upper 3
Workout 2- lower 3
Workout 3- upper 1
Workout 4- lower 1

Week 6:
Workout 1- upper 2
Workout 2- lower 2
Workout 3- upper 3
Workout 4- lower 3

Upper body workout 1

Warm up:
Arm circles
Shoulder shrugs
Shoulder circles
Neck circles
Warm up sets with first exercise

Main lifts:
CG bench press
RI= 90sec
Workout 1 - 2 reps x 5 sets
Workout 2- 3 reps x 5 sets
Workout 3- 4 reps x 5 sets
Workout 4- 4 reps x 6 sets

Cable row
Workout 1- RI= 60sec- 8 reps x 3 sets
Workout 2- RI= 90sec- 5 reps x 3 sets
Workout 3- RI= 45 sec- 10 reps x 3 sets
Workout 4- RI= repeat workout 1

Assistance work:
Assistance work loading:
Workout 1- RI= 30sec- 12 reps x 3 sets
Workout 2- RI= 45sec- 8 reps x 3 sets
Workout 3- RI= 60sec- 6 reps x 3 sets
Workout 4- repeat workout 1

Reverse peck deck
DB scaption raises
Barbell Curls

Core:
Cable reverse chops
Kneeling cable crunch

Cool down:
External shoulder rotation
Lying shoulder horizontal abduction
Stretch





Upper body workout 2:

Warm up:
Arm circles
Shoulder shrugs
Shoulder circles
Neck circles
Warm up sets with first exercise

Main lifts:
Alternating Standing DB press (one arm locked out per rep)
Workout 1- RI= 45 sec- 10 reps x 3 sets 
Workout 2- RI= 60sec- 8 reps x 3 sets 
Workout 3- RI= 90sec- 5 reps x 3 sets
Workout 4- RI= repeat workout 1

Chin ups
Workout 1- RI= 45 sec- 10 reps x 3 sets 
Workout 2- RI= 60sec- 8 reps x 3 sets 
Workout 3- RI= 90sec- 5 reps x 3 sets
Workout 4- RI= repeat workout 1

Assistance lifts:
Assistance work loading:
Workout 1- RI= 45sec- 8 reps x 3 sets 
Workout 2- RI= 60sec- 6 reps x 3 sets
Workout 3- RI= 30sec- 12 reps x 3 sets
Workout 4- RI= repeat workout 1

Single leg bent over DB row
Triceps pressdown

Core:
Decline lying leg raises
bicycles


Cool down:
Db Cuban press
Stability ball YTA
Stretch






Upper Body workout 3:

Warm up:
Arm circles
Shoulder shrugs
Shoulder circles
Neck circles
Warm up sets with first exercise

Main lifts:
Plyo-push ups (up to platform)
RI= 90sec
Workout 1- 6 reps x 3 sets
Workout 2- 8 reps x 3 sets
Workout 3- 8 reps x 4 sets
Workout 4- 10 reps x 4 sets

Bent over Barbell Row
RI= 90sec
Workout 1 - 4 reps x 3 sets
Workout 2- 4 reps x 4 sets
Workout 3- 5 reps x 4 sets
Workout 4- 6 reps x 4 sets

Assistance work:
Assistance work loading:
Workout 1- RI= 45sec- 12 reps x 3 sets 
Workout 2- RI= 60sec- 8 reps x 3 sets 
Workout 3- RI= 30sec- 6 reps x 3 sets
Workout 4- RI= repeat workout 1

BB shoulder press
WG Pull down
DB hammer curl

Core:
Cable rotation w/back leg triple extension
Weighted sit ups

Cool down:
Stability ball prone Cuban press
Side lying DB abduction





Lower Body Workout 1:

Warm ups:
Single leg glute bridge on stability ball
Hamstring marches
Arm circles
BW squats

Plyos:
Jump squat
RI= 45sec
Workout 1- 10 reps x 2 sets
Workout 2- 10 reps x 3 sets
Workout 3- 12 reps x 3 sets
Workout 4- 12 reps x 4 sets

Single leg side lateral hops
RI= 45sec
Workout 1- 10 reps x 2 sets
Workout 2- 10 reps x 3 sets
Workout 3- 12 reps x 3 sets
Workout 4- 12 reps x 4 sets


Main lifts:
Snatch
RI= 120sec
Workout 1 - 2 reps x 5 sets
Workout 2- 2 reps x 6 sets
Workout 3- 3 reps x 5 sets
Workout 4- 3 reps x 6 sets




Assistance work:

Front squat
RI= 90sec
Workout 1 - 2 reps x 5 sets
Workout 2- 3 reps x 5 sets
Workout 3- 4 reps x 5 sets
Workout 4- 4 reps x 6 sets

Snatch grip RDL
Workout 1- RI= 45sec- 12 reps x 3 sets 
Workout 2- RI= 60sec- 8 reps x 3 sets 
Workout 3- RI= 30sec- 6 reps x 3 sets
Workout 4- RI= repeat workout 1

Cool down:
Stretch



Lower Body workout 2:

Warm ups:
Double leg hip crossover
Inverted hamstring
Arm circles
BW squats

Plyos:
Box jump
RI= 45sec
Workout 1- 10 reps x 2 sets
Workout 2- 10 reps x 3 sets
Workout 3- 12 reps x 3 sets
Workout 4- 12 reps x 4 sets

Double leg bounding
RI= 45sec
Workout 1- 10 reps x 2 sets
Workout 2- 10 reps x 3 sets
Workout 3- 12 reps x 3 sets
Workout 4- 12 reps x 4 sets



Main Lifts:
Clean and jerk (last rep only)
RI= 90sec
Workout 1 - 2 reps x 5 sets
Workout 2- 3 reps x 5 sets
Workout 3- 4 reps x 5 sets
Workout 4- 4 reps x 6 sets

Assistance lifts:

BB back squat
RI= 90sec
Workout 1 - 2 reps x 5 sets
Workout 2- 3 reps x 5 sets
Workout 3- 4 reps x 5 sets
Workout 4- 4 reps x 6 sets

Good morning
Workout 1- RI= 45sec- 12 reps x 3 sets 
Workout 2- RI= 60sec- 8 reps x 3 sets 
Workout 3- RI= 30sec- 6 reps x 3 sets
Workout 4- RI= repeat workout 1

Cool down:
Stretch


Lower Body workout 3:

Warm ups:
Single leg hip crossover
30 sec plank
standing hip circles
Arm circles
BW squats

Plyos:
Tansverse hops
RI= 45sec
Workout 1- 10 reps x 2 sets
Workout 2- 10 reps x 3 sets
Workout 3- 12 reps x 3 sets
Workout 4- 12 reps x 4 sets

Split stance scissor jumps
RI= 45sec
Workout 1- 10 reps x 2 sets
Workout 2- 10 reps x 3 sets
Workout 3- 12 reps x 3 sets
Workout 4- 12 reps x 4 sets

Main lifts:
Hang snatch
RI= 90sec
Workout 1- 1 rep x 4 sets
Workout 2- 2 reps x 4 sets
Workout 3- 2 reps x 5 sets
Workout 4- 2 reps x 6 sets

Hang clean and jerk last rep
RI= 90sec
Workout 1- 1 rep x 4 sets
Workout 2- 2 reps x 4 sets
Workout 3- 2 reps x 5 sets
Workout 4- 2 reps x 6 sets

Assistance work:
Deadlift- 
RI= 90sec
Workout 1 - 2 reps x 5 sets
Workout 2- 3 reps x 5 sets
Workout 3- 4 reps x 5 sets
Workout 4- 4 reps x 6 sets

Step up
Workout 1- RI= 45sec- 12 reps x 3 sets 
Workout 2- RI= 60sec- 8 reps x 3 sets 
Workout 3- RI= 30sec- 6 reps x 3 sets
Workout 4- RI= repeat workout 1


Cool down:
Stretch


----------



## P-funk (Jan 2, 2006)

1/2/05

BW- 172.5

did some lifting to establish a baseline to kind of know where to start when I begin my program next week since i haven't done a lot of these lifts in a long time.



warm up
circut- 20 reps of each exercise x 4 sets
arm circles
shoulder circles
neck circles

CG bench press
RI= 90sec
worked up to a single.  First time bench pressing since last june!!!  it felt great.  I may never do regular grip benhc press since it sometimes wreacks havock on my shoulder.  I like CG benching though.  My best CG bench was 310 for a single when I was 190lbs.

CG cable row
RI= 60sec
10 reps x 4 sets

reverse peck deck
RI= 30sec
15 reps x 2 sets
12 reps x 1 set

Db scaption raises
RI= 30sec
15 reps x 2 sets
12 reps x 1 set

BB curl
RI= 60sec
5 reps x 3 sets

cable reverse chop
RI= 30sec
12 reps x 4 sets (2 on each side)

kneeling rope cable crunch
RI= 30sec
20 reps x 3 sets

cable xternal rotation
15 reps x 3 sets with each shoulder

lying horizontal shoulder abduction
25 reps x 3 sets

stretch


----------



## P-funk (Jan 2, 2006)

1/02/06

Meals


meal 1
5 egg whites
3 whole eggs
1c oats
multi vitami
green tea

meal 2
detour oatmeal bar (forgot to bring my meal with me to the gym.  )

meal 3 (post workout)
2 scoops whey
1c oats

meal 4
2 turkey burgers
2 pieces 100% whole grain bread
hummus
apple

meal 5
labrada lean body breakfast shake
frozen berries
4 fish caps

meal 6
1.5c 2% cottage cheese
8oz pineapple
3 fish caps


totals
2924 cals
255g protein  (35%
307g carbs   (40%)
82gfats    (25%)


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 2, 2006)

when you eat turkey burgers, do u eat them on a specific kind of bread or plain? Do u add any ketchup, onions, lettuce, cheese or anything like that?

I eat them at my school but i add all that stuff to make it taste better but i am just wondering if i should cut down on it.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 2, 2006)

P eats his with a cube of butter.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 2, 2006)

Very well planned program.  Great usage of undulating periodization.  I have really come to enjoy it.  Not only is it effective, but it certainly keeps things interesting.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 3, 2006)

shiz- I eat them with 100% whole grain bread.  nothing else...no ketchup or anything.  it tastes bland but I don't care.  If I want good food I go out to eat.

P- gay

Cow- yup, undulating is nice.  keeps the body guessing.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 3, 2006)

1/3/05

BW- 172

warm ups:
performed as circut- 4x's through
10 reps of each exercise
single leg stability ball glute bridge
hamstring marches
arm circles (front and back)
body weight squats

no olympic lifting this week to rest trap

jump squat
RI= 45sec
10 reps x 3 sets

ice skater barrier jumps
RI= 45sec
10 reps x 3 sets

olympic front squats
RI= 90sec
2 reps x 4 sets

up to 275 for a double

snatch grip RDL
RI= 90sec
5 reps x 4 sets

up to 265 for 5 reps for the last 2 sets.  Man, these kill the grip.

grip work

strecht
contrast shower


inspirational picture

Pyrros Dimas.....another gold!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 3, 2006)

Dimas's little 14 inch guns

 Don't know how he does it


----------



## P-funk (Jan 3, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Dimas's little 14 inch guns
> 
> Don't know how he does it




started lifting when he was like 10.  Is super fast.  Probably took some nice drugs.  Genetically strong......there ya have it...bred to be an olympic chapion.


I was not so lucky.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 3, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Some goals:
> 1) get bigger.  I used to be walking around at 190-200lbs (5'5") and about 12% BF.  i want to get back up there.  I would like to be leaner at that weight though.


Great goal. Happy New year P!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 3, 2006)

happy New Year DG.  Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 3, 2006)

1/3/06

planned meals for the day:

meal 1
5 whites
3 whole
1oz feta
salsa
4 slices 100% whole grain bread


meal 2
2 turkey burgers
8oz sweet potato
broccoli

meal 3 (post workout)
2 scoops whey
1c oats

meal 4
8oz 93% lean ground beef
3oz organic whole wheat pasta w/milled flax seed
romaine salad
1/2tbsp macademian nut oil
2 fish caps

meal 5
labrada lean body MRP
2 fish caps

meal 6
1.5c 2% cottage cheese
8oz pineapple


totals
3150cals
290g protein
294g carbs
92g fat


(not enough carbs today.  )


----------



## P-funk (Jan 4, 2006)

1/4/05

BW- 172

flexability training-

SMF
yoga


picked up some ZMA today.  I haven't used it in awhile.  I like taking it before bed.  I find it helps me sleep better and I recover quicker from my workouts.  Whether it is placebo or not doesn't matter to me as much as the fact that I feel better when I take it.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 4, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Whether it is placebo or not doesn't matter to me as much as the fact that I feel better when I take it.


 
Damn Skippy...

If it helps deepen your sleep pattern, then indirectly it 'IS' helping your training -


----------



## P-funk (Jan 4, 2006)

1/4/05

food

meals 1
5 whites
3 whole
1oz feta
salsa
1c oats

meal 2
8oz 93% ground beef
2 slices 100% whole grain bread
1.5tbsp hummus
apple
3 fish caps

meal 3
6oz shrip
red, green, yellow peppers,
1tbsp coconut oil
10oz sweetpotato

meal 4
5.5oz whole wheat pasta with milled flax
6oz chicken
3 fish caps

meal 5
labrada lean body MRP

meal 6
1.5c 2% cottage cheese
8oz pineapple

totals:
3366 cals
284g protein
363g carbs
90g fats


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 4, 2006)

What are ice skater barrier jumps?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 1/4/05
> 
> BW- 172
> 
> ...



  Man thats fucked up.. I bought some yesterday from Bulk (I just got their brand).  I also got a multi, and some magnesium and Acetyl-L-Carnitine.  Damn ROMO


----------



## P-funk (Jan 5, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> What are ice skater barrier jumps?




ice skaters are a plyo metric were you hop back and forth laterally from right leg to left.  You try and stay low and go fast, like an ice skater looks when the skate.  I set a barrier on the ground so that I have to not only go laterally but also make sure i get my feet up high enough to clear it.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 5, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Man thats fucked up.. I bought some yesterday from Bulk (I just got their brand).  I also got a multi, and some magnesium and Acetyl-L-Carnitine.  Damn ROMO




hahhaha, that is the exact page I am up to in the book.  right when he meets victor conte.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 5, 2006)

I've been done for a while, but if he swears by the shit, I might as well give it a try.. have 15$ to lose.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 5, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I've been done for a while, but if he swears by the shit, I might as well give it a try.. have 15$ to lose.



yea, I need the B12/creatine injectable compound.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 5, 2006)

1/05/06

BW- 172...ugh, can't wait until I start getting back to normal weight.  


food:

meal 1
2 scoops designer whey
banana
frozen fruit
1c oats
3 fish caps

meal 2
2 turkey burgers
2 slices of 100% whole grain bread
1tbsp hummus
romaine

meal 3
5 egg whites
3 whole eggs
1oz feta
salsa
3/4c oats
apple

meal 4
2 of Ivonne's homemade protein bars

meal 5
6oz chicken
yellow, red, green peppers
3 slices of 100% whole grain bread
1.5tbsp hummus
3 fish oil

meal 6
labrada lean body MRP

meal 7
1.5c cottage cheese
8oz pineapple

totals:
3326 cals
303g protein
326g carbs
96g fat

need to eat more calories.  Could use more carbs.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 5, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yea, I need the B12/creatine injectable compound.



Just wait.. man the shit he uses and has done is amazing LMAO


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 6, 2006)

What is you BF levels at compared to when you competed?


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 6, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> ice skaters are a plyo metric were you hop back and forth laterally from right leg to left.  You try and stay low and go fast, like an ice skater looks when the skate.  I set a barrier on the ground so that I have to not only go laterally but also make sure i get my feet up high enough to clear it.



Ooo.  I like that.  I'll have to give it a try.  I can use one of the step aerobics stands as a barrier, I just have to raise it up a few levels.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 6, 2006)

1/6/06

BW- 172.4lbs

warm up
performed as circut- 20 reps per exercise x 3 sets
arm circles (front and back)
shoulder shrugs
shoulder circles (front and back)
neck rolls (10 to each side)

standing alternating overhead DB press (alt. one arm locked out over head per rep)
RI= 60sec
10 reps x 1
8 reps x 1
6 reps x 1

weighted chin ups
RI= 45sec
10 reps x 1
6 reps x 1
5 reps x 1

single leg bent over DB bilateral rows
RI= 45 sec
8 reps x 4 sets

triceps pressdown
RI= 45sec
8 reps x 3 sets

DB cuban press- 20 reps x 2
stability ball YTA- 12 reps x 2

decline lying leg raises- 20 reps x 2
bicycles- 50reps x 2 

stretch.


felt pretty good today.  See some things I need to change around to make my program work better so I will adjust them when I start the program next week.

Something for inspiration.....

Rezezadeh- 280kg front squat x 2 reps- looks easy.  Maybe he is just warming up?

animal!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 6, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Ooo.  I like that.  I'll have to give it a try.  I can use one of the step aerobics stands as a barrier, I just have to raise it up a few levels.




if you have never done it before try it just jumping over a line.  Work on landing and as you get better at landing and transfering force then work up your speed.  The barrier I use is thin and only a few inches off the ground.  I just go back and forth over one of them.  I use the ones from perform better.

plyo training

The aerobic step box may be to wide.




> What is you BF levels at compared to when you competed?




When I competed for BBing I don't know what it was on contest day.  I had it pinched at under 6% like 2 weeks before the contest.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 6, 2006)

so what are you now? high singles?

Think that may be a reason for some of your injuries?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 6, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> so what are you now? high singles?
> 
> Think that may be a reason for some of your injuries?




I am high singles, yes.  Probably around 8.

I have thought about this also.  It could be possible.  I think a lot of it is just overuse injuries.  The pinch nerved happen a while ago.  After resting it this week it feels pretty good.  My orthopedist recommended I go to a chiropracter that he knows to get some active release on my neck to just get everythign totally relaxed in there.  I feel good but I am going to go next tuesday anyway and get it looked at.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 6, 2006)

Well stop being a skinny bitch and put on some meat


----------



## P-funk (Jan 6, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Well stop being a skinny bitch and put on some meat



working on it!


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 6, 2006)

172.4? did u go this low when u were competing? This is extremely low P. Do u still look like u do in ur avatar? u must be starving


----------



## P-funk (Jan 6, 2006)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> 172.4? did u go this low when u were competing? This is extremely low P. Do u still look like u do in ur avatar? u must be starving




yea, after I dropped water I was just under 170lbs.

It isn't extremely low at all considering I am only 5'5"

I don't look as thick as my avitar anymore.  But I will again in a few months.

I am not really starving at all.  I feel pretty good.  Your body adapts.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 6, 2006)




----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 6, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

>




Holy crap. You laugh and  but honestly, there are SO MANY women (and a handful of men too) at our gym who look like this. It's really sad. They go and spend hours at the gym, on the cardio machines, or in like four or five consecutive group fitness classes. It's sickening. 

Sometimes I want to just grab them by their bones and shake 'em up and say, "what the hell is it that you see when you look in the mirror?!!? What else are you expecting to lose besides what's left of your mind?!"

The worst part is that some of them are not yet at THIS extreme level, but you can see they're headed there. Then some of our clients see these, who are not totally corpse-like yet, and say, "oh she's so skinny. i wish i could be that skinny!" and they see them doing all this cardio 3 hours straight and then end up asking me if they, too should do more cardio, or if they really need to eat 5 tiimes a day, etc. so they could look like that.

It's pathetic. I feel bad for them. The disordered ones and the clients who don't know any better.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 6, 2006)

oh and those are CERTAINLY fake titties in the photo. just like the women at our gym, too  hahahahaha!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 6, 2006)

Hey Ivy,

Haven't seen you around lately


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 6, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Hey Ivy,
> 
> Haven't seen you around lately



hi Iain  

I've been around. Been sick, been lazy, haven't really felt like posting in my journal since nothing exciting is going on. I'm dieting a bit for my birthday (the big 30th) which is in less than two months so i'm in a grumpy mood, kinda bitchy kinda sarcastic (more so than usual anyway). 

and now i'm whoring up p's journal while he's out working  hahahahaha!


----------



## wild (Jan 6, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> ]



Dude!!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 6, 2006)




----------



## CowPimp (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks for the advice P.  I have a feeling my imagination is producing quite a different image from what the movement should look like.  I'm gonna hit up Google and try and confirm.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 6, 2006)

1/6/06

food

meal 1
6oz chicken
1c oats
1tbsp natty pb
banana
3 fish caps

meal 2
labrada MRP

meal 3
2 turkey burgers
2 slices of 100% whole grain bread
1tbsp hummus
apple

meal 4
2 scoops designer whey
1c oats

meal 5
5 egg whites
3 whole eggs
1oz feta
salsa
4 slices of 100% whole grain bread

meal 6
2 of ivonne's homemade protein bars

meal 7
1 ostrich burger
1 beef burger

totals
4123 cals
351g protien
404g carbs
128g fat


----------



## P-funk (Jan 7, 2006)

well.....

I just got an entry form for an olympic meet in febuary.  I have been training around some injuries and letting myself heal up and not training heavy for the past month or so.  I don't know that I want to just jump into competition unprepared but at the same time I love to compete and want to do it as much as possible.  Should I pass on this meet and work myself up for the next one?  What do you guys think?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 7, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> well.....
> 
> I just got an entry form for an olympic meet in febuary. I have been training around some injuries and letting myself heal up and not training heavy for the past month or so. I don't know that I want to just jump into competition unprepared but at the same time I love to compete and want to do it as much as possible. Should I pass on this meet and work myself up for the next one? What do you guys think?


 
How do you feel?

Can you at least make a showing???  (IE. 80% of your true totals)
You may want to go, just to compete

I am still wanting to Compete on the 20th, but am in no condition to move any weight sadly...

Also I don't have a lifting suit which is another dilema, and what, $150?
(yes, I want a good one)

If I was capable of badly snatching over 150lbs I would still go..
Plus I want to see what the DOC says...
(I think I've talked myself out of it)

So weigh your priorities bro-dad...
IMO 80% = a go, if you have the cash


----------



## P-funk (Jan 7, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> How do you feel?
> 
> Can you at least make a showing???  (IE. 80% of your true totals)
> You may want to go, just to compete
> ...




I can not only make a showing but I could probably break some contest PRs just knowing that I am in a meet and that I can do it.  I am pretty good about rising up when I need to.

I think I am going to pass though so that I can really make sure I get healthy and train with some intensity for a while before I compete again.  I also want to put on more size (and hopefully strength will follow) and compete in a higher weight class.

Also, my old coach is putting on this meet and lifting at it means I have to lift for his team.  I don't want to represent him.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 7, 2006)

1/7/06

bw- 171.6......the more I eat the more weight I loose.   


last light workout before monday when I start my program.  today I felt awesoem!  My neck felt great so I even did some light hang cleans.  I am really happy.  Can't wait for monday!


warm up
performed as circut
10 reps x 4 sets
double leg hip crossover
inverted hamstring
arm circles
BW squat

box jumps
RI= 45sec
10 reps x 2 sets

double leg forward jumps (think standing long jump)
IR= 45sec
10 reps x 2 sets

light hang clean (from mid thigh) Jerk the last rep
RI= 90sec
2 reps x 6 sets

back squat
RI= 90sec for warm up sets
1 rep x 4 sets
RI= 60sec for work sets
1 rep x 4 sets 


good mornings
RI= 60sec
6 reps x 3 sets

grip work

stretch


----------



## PreMier (Jan 7, 2006)

Eat some cookies coated in PB.  Dont be a pussy.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 7, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Eat some cookies coated in PB.  Dont be a pussy.




lol...I went to outback and ate like a monster!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 7, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> lol...I went to outback and ate like a monster!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 8, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> well.....
> 
> I just got an entry form for an olympic meet in febuary.  I have been training around some injuries and letting myself heal up and not training heavy for the past month or so.  I don't know that I want to just jump into competition unprepared but at the same time I love to compete and want to do it as much as possible.  Should I pass on this meet and work myself up for the next one?  What do you guys think?



If you think it might be rsiky in terms of your health, then skip it.  If you are simply worried about putting up some shitty numbers then just do it.  Don't worry about where you place, it's always good to get contest experience under your belt so you can become more comfortable in that environment and improve your mental game.

That's my opinion anyway.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 8, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> If you think it might be rsiky in terms of your health, then skip it.  If you are simply worried about putting up some shitty numbers then just do it.  Don't worry about where you place, it's always good to get contest experience under your belt so you can become more comfortable in that environment and improve your mental game.
> 
> That's my opinion anyway.




I am not worried about shitty numbers.  In fact I am stronger now and can break some contest PRs (especially in the snatch).  But, I still want to be stronger and I want to get my training for size underway.  if I did the meet I would have to focus on training for the meet.  I am going to pass this one and do another one.  Plus, like I said, my old coach is running it and lifting at it means lifting for his team and I don't want to represent him.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 8, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I am not worried about shitty numbers.  In fact I am stronger now and can break some contest PRs (especially in the snatch).  But, I still want to be stronger and I want to get my training for size underway.  if I did the meet I would have to focus on training for the meet.  I am going to pass this one and do another one.  Plus, like I said, my old coach is running it and lifting at it means lifting for his team and I don't want to represent him.



Ah, understood.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 8, 2006)

1/8/05

BW- 174 (some weight gain after last nights outback steakhouse feast!)

yoga


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 9, 2006)

I dunno man.  I would do the comp.  Be the bigger man.  Fuck him.

Unless there are some tiebacks. Like making you have to compete with him in the future.  I just see it as good experience for future comps.  JMO


----------



## P-funk (Jan 9, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> I dunno man.  I would do the comp.  Be the bigger man.  Fuck him.
> 
> Unless there are some tiebacks. Like making you have to compete with him in the future.  I just see it as good experience for future comps.  JMO




yes, I would have to compete with him in the future.   Two of my buddies that no longer are on his team or have anything to do with him decided to put on their own meet so that we can all do it with out him and qualify for state championships on our own and not as representatives of his team.  So I am sitting his meet out.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 9, 2006)

1/9/05

BW- 173.4

warm up
circut- 10 reps x 4 sets
arm circles
shoulder shrugs
shoulder circles
neck circles

CG bench press
RI= 90sec
2 reps x 6 sets

cable row
RI= 90sec
4 reps x 3 sets

high incline DB press
RI= 90sec
6 reps x 3 sets

NG pulldown
RI= 90sec
6 reps x 3 sets

BB curl
RI= 90sec
6 reps x 3 sets

lying horizontal shoulder abduction
30 reps x 2 sets

shoulder ext. rotation
20 reps x 2 sets

cable reverse chops
RI= 30sec
12 reps x 2 sets on each side

kneeling rope cable crunches
RI= 30sec
20 reps x 2 sets

stretch

good workout.  felt strong.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 10, 2006)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> ok so i can't just leave. i guess i am just not visiting as frequently or posting with as much enthusiasm. how's that.
> 
> Go figure that on the day i decide i can't take it anymore, a bunch of cool stuff happens that i want to share with you guys.
> 
> ...


 
Congrats


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 10, 2006)

going back to a more bb-oriented workout?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 10, 2006)

thanks IAN.

oak- not really.  Still very strength oriented.  Just broke it up into upper and lower workouts so I could get more volume and hopefully grow a little bit.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 11, 2006)

1/11/06

BW- 174 (starting to finally thicken up again.  I can't wait to be up around 190 again)


Went to the Chiropractor yesterday for some active release on my left trap.  It felt good and I feel much better.  He really worked out the kinks in my neck (and there were a lot).  I am going next week also.

Went to train today first day back doing snatches in 2 weeks.  Felt not so good.  My trap felt great and my pulls were good and everything was going overhead.  But, I couldn't get my timing down adn I couldn't punch it out adn stabalize my catches overhead?  I was getting really pissed off.  Weight felt light off the floor and overhead it was up there but I just missed it.  Not happy.  Maybe it is because I hadn't done them for 2 weeks and I am rusty or maybe because I am a little sore from the ART yesterday....


warm up
cirtuit- 10 reps each exercise x 4 sets
single leg stability ball glute bridge
hamstring marches
arm circles
BW squats

plyos

jump squats
RI= 45sec
10 reps x 2 sets

alternating leg side to side lateral hops
RI= 45sec
10 reps x 2 sets

snatch
RI= 120sec
1 rep x 5 sets

front squat
RI= 90sec
2 reps x 5 sets

snatch grip RDL
RI= 30sec
12 reps x 3 sets

grip work

stretch


----------



## P-funk (Jan 13, 2006)

1/13/06

BW- 174

had a great workout today.  the fact that my snatching was so bad on wed. just ate me up yesterday so I was really fired up to get in the gym today and redeem myself.

active warm up

Standing BB overhead press (strict press)
RI= 90sec
2 reps x 6 sets

worked on my strict press today.  I worked on speed and getting the bar off the shoulders fast.  I haven't strict pressed in a long time since I had been doing more push press and jerks for the past few months.  It felt great.  I did the first four sets with 175 for doubles and the last two sets with 180.  I wassurprised at how light it felt and how fast I was moving it considering I haven't done the press in awhile.  We shall see how long it will take me to get back up to 220 strict press.

chin up
RI= 90sec
4 reps x 3 sets

stablity ball bench press
RI= 60sec
8 reps x 4 sets

single leg DB bilateral bent over row
RI= 60sec
8 reps x 4 sets

triceps pressdown
RI= 60sec
8 reps x 4 sets

DB cuban presses
stability ball YTA

decline leg raises
bicycles

stretch


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 13, 2006)

Nice overhead pressing.  Getting up to two plates would be sick.  I can't wait to do that.

Congrats on the CSCS by the way; give my praise to Ivonne too.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 13, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Nice overhead pressing.  Getting up to two plates would be sick.  I can't wait to do that.
> 
> Congrats on the CSCS by the way; give my praise to Ivonne too.




thank you.  I cheated off dale.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 14, 2006)

1/14/05

BW- 174 (started creatine today so weight will probably start going up)

*dynamic warm up circut*
*
plyos*
double leg forward jumps
RI= 45sec
10 reps x 2 sets

box jump (24" box)
RI= 45sec
10 reps x 2 sets

*
workout*

I don't know what it was.  Maybe the ART is helping, I don't know.  My cleans felt great today.  I was really in the groove and for the first time in a long time I had a really explosive shrug working for me.  I didn't max out today since I am jsut getting back into the o-lifts after a week and a half break.  I worked up to a really easy 240lb clean and jerk.  No problem.  I will max out in about 2 weeks or so.

clean and jerk
RI= 120sec
1 rep x 5 sets

back squat
RI= 90sec
2 reps x 5 sets

ugh, squating after cleans sucks

good mornings
RI= 60sec
8 reps x 4 sets

grip work

stretch

time for my saturday trip to outback steakhouse to eat lots of food and watch football!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 14, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> time for my saturday trip to outback steakhouse to eat lots of food and watch football!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 14, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

>




you can come too.  


don't worry.  soon we shall hit up the outbck in AZ together.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 14, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you can come too.
> 
> 
> don't worry. soon we shall hit up the outbck in AZ together.


 
I'll probably be washing dishes at Outback in AZ-


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 15, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I'll probably be washing dishes at Outback in AZ-




we all might be doing that hahahahah!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 15, 2006)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> we all might be doing that hahahahah!


 
Not you NSCA-CSCS Fancypants -


----------



## P-funk (Jan 15, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Not you NSCA-CSCS Fancypants -




maybe you nad I can starta bounty hunting business instead of working at outback?  I always wanted to be a bounty hunter.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 15, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> maybe you nad I can starta bounty hunting business instead of working at outback? I always wanted to be a bounty hunter.


 
None of that pepperspray non-lethal business though...
The bad-guys have guns, I want guns -


----------



## P-funk (Jan 15, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> None of that pepperspray non-lethal business though...
> The bad-guys have guns, I want guns -




fuck yea!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 15, 2006)

I wanna hunt people too


----------



## P-funk (Jan 15, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I wanna hunt people too




you can come work with us!  You can be incharge of getting our coffee.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 15, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you can come work with us! You can be incharge of getting our coffee.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 15, 2006)

yikes!!  what the fuck is that?


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 15, 2006)

Nice C&J P!  240 is no joke, especially at that bodyweight.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 15, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Nice C&J P!  240 is no joke, especially at that bodyweight.




thanks pimp.  I was light.  I can do better.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 16, 2006)

1/16/05

BW- 173.8

dynamic warm up circut


plyo depth drop push ups
RI= 60sec
6 reps x 3 sets

Bent over BB row
RI= 90sec
6 reps x 3 sets

standing alternating DB overhead press (alternating arm at lock out each rep)
RI= 30sec
12 reps x 3 sets

ugh....30sec rest, I almost pooped my pants.

WG pulldown
RI= 30sec
12 reps x 3 sets

YUK!  another 30sec rest interval.  I thought I was going to puke

DB scaption raises
12 reps x 3 sets


side lying DB abdutcion- 15 reps x 2 sets
prone stability ball cuban press- 10 reps x 2 sets

cable trunk rotation- RI= 30sec- 12 reps x 2 sets (each side)
weighted sirups- RI= 30sec- 15 sec x 3 sets

stretch


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 16, 2006)

why arn't you listing the weight? Just going light until you increase the weight for olympic lifts in a few weeks?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 16, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> why arn't you listing the weight? Just going light until you increase the weight for olympic lifts in a few weeks?




no, I am not going light (NEVER!!)...HAHA.

I just feel like listing weights all the time is a waste.  I mean, unless I have a video to post up to back up my numbers, does it really matter what I am lifting?    I usually list it if I do something signifigant or I am talking about how I felt with a certain weight but for my day to day workouts does it really matter to anyone to see what I use for BB rows?  The more important thing is that I just lay out the workout structure and maybe people can look at it and pick up patterns or ideas for their own training.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 16, 2006)

Hey now, it matters to ME! You better be putting up huge lifts you pussy!

I expect you to take the gold medal at the next olympics .. 

 it's not like i cared, i was just curious why you stopped listing the weight used for your lifts, thats all.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 16, 2006)

I like to put the weights in there because sometimes I read back through my old workouts and try to spot trends and such.  I have many written down too, but I'm much more likely to actually read them if I put them in a form that I can access on my computer, heh.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 16, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you can come work with us!  You can be incharge of getting our coffee.



I will fuck you up with a pot of coffee


----------



## P-funk (Jan 18, 2006)

1/18/05

BW- 174

dynamic warm up circuit

transverse alternating leg hops
RI= 45sec
10 reps on each leg x 2 sets

split stance scissor jumps
RI= 45sec
10 reps x 2 sets


worked from the hang today.  Pulled everything from mid thigh.

hang snatch
RI= 90sec
1 rep x 4 sets

hang clean and Jerk
RI= 90sec
1 rep x 4 sets

on the last set I had the bar loaded with 225 to pull it from mid thigh.  With 5 more sec. to rest I decided to throw on 5lbs and make it an even 230.  Grabed the bar, picked it up off the floor to a standing position and then got ready for my pull.  I got nervous for some reason and shortened up my shrug in an effort to dump under the weight quicker.  bad idea as this always makes me miss the weight to the front...so...I missed.  I got angry at myself.  I stood up.  steped off the platform and thought about the weight and how light it was for 10sec.  I walked up to the bar and just smoked it.  230 from mid thigh like nothing.

deadlift
RI= 90sec
2 reps x 5 sets

step ups (parallel step)
RI= 45sec
12 reps x 3 sets (on each leg)

grip work
stretch


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 18, 2006)

I feel you on shortening the shrug.  Cleans always work better for myself if I shrug the fuck out of the bar.  If I focus on that, as well as keeping noodle arms, everything else usually falls into place.  Granted, I never quite do them at the intensity you do, but it always feels cleaner if done like I said.

Good job; 2 plates and some dimes are coming soon.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 18, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I feel you on shortening the shrug.  Cleans always work better for myself if I shrug the fuck out of the bar.  If I focus on that, as well as keeping noodle arms, everything else usually falls into place.  Granted, I never quite do them at the intensity you do, but it always feels cleaner if done like I said.
> 
> Good job; 2 plates and some dimes are coming soon.




thanks pimp.  I am curious to see what I can max out at off the floor but I will wait a few more weeks and a few more workouts since I am doing full cleans once every 10 days (or once every 3 workouts).

It felt pretty good to take 230 from mid thigh.  I felt pretty powerful with it and caught it pretty easily.  As always the Jerk was easiest part of the lift.  Once its on my shoulders it is going up.  the only time I ever missed a jerk was once in training when I caught the bar on my throat and almost passed out.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 19, 2006)

What are split stance scissor jumps?  Are they the same as the cycled split squat?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 19, 2006)

yes...same thing.  different name.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 20, 2006)

1/20/05

BW- 175.2

dynaminc warm up circuit

CG bench press
RI= 90sec
3 reps x 6 sets

cable row
RI= 90sec
4 reps x 5 sets

high incline DB press
RI= 30sec
12 reps x 2 sets
6 reps x 1 set

Blah!  Lactic acid was terrible.  Out of energy, could only get 6 reps on the last set.  Damn 30sec rest intervals.

NG pull down
RI= 30sec
12 reps x 1 set
9 reps x 1 set
9 reps x 1 set

30sec rest intervals cursed me again!  I was so beat!!

BB curl
RI= 30sec
12 reps x 3 sets

I almost puked by this point.

external shoulder rotation
lying horizontal shoulder abduction

cable rev. chops
kneeling rope cable crunch

stretch


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 21, 2006)

30 second rest intervals = vomit.  Nuff said.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 21, 2006)

Damn, your getting fat!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 21, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Damn, your getting fat!




I know!  

I have been checking the mail everyday.  Waiting for a DVD!  Still haven't see one.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 21, 2006)

1/21/05

BW- 175

*awful workout today.  was super tired and just beat.  Also, was still sore from close grip bench press yesterday.  From now on I am going to leave a day between my upper body and olympic lifting days*

warm up circuit.


jump squats
RI= 45sec
3 sets x 10 reps

lateral alternating single leg hops
RI= 45sec
3 sets x 10 reps


snatch
6 sets x 2 reps

absolutly terrible today!  Form sucked.  I am going to drop the hang snatch work on day three and do full snatches from the floor instead since that is were my snatches get messed up (the transition from the firts to the second pull).  I will leave the hang cleans though since my ful clean has benefited from it.  I see no benefit or crossover from the hang snatch.

front squats
RI= 90sec
5 sets x 3 reps

snatch grip RDL
RI= 60sec
4 sets x 8 reps

stretch


BLAH....workouts like this make me want to give up snatching and only do clean and jerk and persue some other sport to compete in.    I drowend my sorrows in pizza and cold stone creamery (it helped a little  ).


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 21, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> BLAH....workouts like this make me want to give up snatching and only do clean and jerk and persue some other sport to compete in.    I drowend my sorrows in pizza and cold stone creamery (it helped a little  ).



Bah, everyone has their off days.  They are probably a lot more common with lifts that require so much more skill like the snatch.  Of course, you could always take up powerlifting and come to northern VA and compete with me and Dave.  Hehe.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 22, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Bah, everyone has their off days.  They are probably a lot more common with lifts that require so much more skill like the snatch.  Of course, you could always take up powerlifting and come to northern VA and compete with me and Dave.  Hehe.




lol..there is nothing to take up...I still squat, deadlift and bench (sort of).....My lifts would look funny though...I would squat narrow ass to the floor, bench with a close grip and deadlift with a double overhand grip...haha


----------



## P-funk (Jan 23, 2006)

1/23/05

BW- 179.2  (WTF?  3lb weight gain over night?  LOL, most be something I ate this weekend....*cough* Cold Stone Creamery *cough*)

Trained upper body today.  Felt good.  It is nice to do some of these lifts again after not doing them for a while.  Unfortunatly my olympic lifts aren't really getting any better but next training cycle I will go back to emphasizing them (or try and emphasize everything...I have some ideas in my head about a program).


warm up

Standing BB press
RI= 90sec
6 sets x 3 reps

Used 180 comfortably for al 6 sets.  The weight felt light and only the last set was a bit of a struggle (on the last rep).  Felt strong with these.  Overhead strength is coming back with quick.  I could probably bang out a single with 205 right now judging by how easy this weight was today.

chin ups
RI= 90sec
5 sets x 4 reps

stability ball DB bench press
RI= 90sec
3 sets x 6 reps

90lb DBs were easy peasy for this.  I could have possibly gone up to 95 but I don't trust myself getting into position on the ball with them (lol).

single leg DB bilateral bent over row
RI= 90sec
3 sets x 6 reps

triceps pressdown
RI= 90sec
3 sets x 6 reps

cuban presses
stability ball YTAs

decline reverse crunches
bicycles

stretch


----------



## PreMier (Jan 23, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I know!
> 
> I have been checking the mail everyday.  Waiting for a DVD!  Still haven't see one.



SORRY!!  Man, its sitting right here too..


----------



## P-funk (Jan 24, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> SORRY!!  Man, its sitting right here too..




Damn it man!  get on the ball!


What is going on?  Where the heck have you been lately?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## PreMier (Jan 24, 2006)

I just work a lot, and spend a lot of time with Angela   Things are going really good between us.  Im going to the gym tomorrow, and I'll mail the DVD(I need to put it somewhere to remember  )


----------



## P-funk (Jan 25, 2006)

1/25/05

BW- 176

dynamic warm up

standing long jump
RI= 45sec
3 sets x 10 reps

box jumps
RI= 45sec
3 sets x 10 reps

clean and jerk (last rep only)
RI= 120sec
5 sets x 2 reps

worked up to 220 for a fairly easy double.  I suck at doubles with clean and jerk.  I get so winded doing this more than anything else.

back squat
RI= 90sec
5 sets x 3 reps

good mornings to pins
RI= 90sec
3 sets x 6 sets

Did these with the pins in the rack set at my belly button level.  I brought the weight down to the pins, paused and then exploded back up.  I guess that is like the suspended good mornings that they guys from westside do except I start at the top of the movement and not on the pins.  felt pretty good.

grip work
stretch


----------



## P-funk (Jan 26, 2006)

1/26/05

BW- 177

warmed up with some inch worms and alligator crawls across the aerobic study floor today.

plyo depth drop push ups
RI= 45sec
6 reps x 4 sets

BB bent over row (strict rows today)
RI= 90sec
6 reps x 4 sets

Alternating Db shoulder press (one arm held at lock out on each rep)
RI= 60sec
8 reps x 3 sets

WG pull down
RI= 60sec
8 reps x 3 sets

DB scaption raises
RI= 60sec
8 reps x 3 sets

external rotator work
abs
strech


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 26, 2006)

Your split is horrible.  You will never make gains like that.  Here's the new split I've written up for you:

Chest
Arms
Back
Arms
Shoulders
Arms
Repeat

No need to do leg work.  Your 120 minute jogs on the treadmill.  You will also do ab work every day.  Crunches only.  You don't want big obliques.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 28, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Your split is horrible.  You will never make gains like that.  Here's the new split I've written up for you:
> 
> Chest
> Arms
> ...



thanks.  I'll start tomorrow.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 28, 2006)

1/28/05

BW- 175.2 


Snatches (from the floor)
RI= 90sec
4 sets x 2 reps

175 was an easy easy double.  I could do no wrong today.  My technique was awesome and I was really in the groove.  175 was an easy squat snatch (since that is what I was working on technique wise) and I could have power snatched it.  I was laughing every time I hit my bottom position because the form felt so good today.  I was really hitting my positions.  I hope I feel this good when I try for max's.  Not bad for 90sec rest either.

Hang Cleans (from mid thigh) and Jerks (on last rep only.
RI= 90sec
4 sets x 2 reps

For some reason the weight I can do for doubles is way way lower then my max hang clean??  Maybe I get tired out quicker with these.  90sec rest was pretty tiring.  Anyway worked with 205.  It was light and I was just working on my speed into the bottom position.  I was moving fast.

deadlifts
RI= 90sec
3 sets x 3 reps
1 set x 2 reps

my back had been bothering me so I decided not to do anything crazy.  I cut the 4th set down to two reps and didn't do a 5th set in order to not injure myself.

step ups
RI= 60sec
3 sets x 8 reps

grip work

stretch


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 28, 2006)

I wish I could learn how to Olympic lift ...




I guess I'm just too old -


----------



## P-funk (Jan 28, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I wish I could learn how to Olympic lift ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lol, whatever.  If you are to old then I am to old also.  I jsut practice practice and teach myself.  I try and watch as much video (of great lifters) as possible to study good technique.  My technique is far from good but it is enough to get by.  I am continually trying to make it better.

my best piece of advice is to know where you are going wrong with the lift:

- hips rising to fast
- bad start position
- back rounding
- not shrugging enough
- not locking out properly
- to much speed off the floor
- to little speed off the floor
- not squatting deep enough
- not pulling yourself down against the bar
- not hitting the bottom position quick enough


Then take abuot 70% of your 1RM and work on just 1 thing....one thing in one training session.  Say, for snatch session#1 you are going to work on making your chest and hips rise from the floor at the same time to maintain trunk angle.  Do pulls all the way up to the shrug....do pulls only from the floor to the knees (just the first pull).  Do pulls up from the flor to above the knee and stop there and pause and hold that position.  Do some snatches.  At 70% you can focus on one thing pretty well.  Then next session pick something else you need to work on and just focus on that.  Eventually you will have learned the new task.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 28, 2006)

I tried olympic training for the first time today

Snatch - 400kg
Clean and Jerk - 550kg

It was easy. I easily shattered old records but i dont want to be famous so ill keep the records to myself.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 28, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> I tried olympic training for the first time today
> 
> Snatch - 400kg
> Clean and Jerk - 550kg
> ...


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 29, 2006)

Nice snatching.  Snatches are a bitch.  I often go in our weight room when things are quiet and just clean and snatch with an empty bar for technique purposes.  Sometimes when I snatch the force of the bar almost pulls me back on my ass.  Balance, blah.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 29, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Nice snatching.  Snatches are a bitch.  I often go in our weight room when things are quiet and just clean and snatch with an empty bar for technique purposes.  Sometimes when I snatch the force of the bar almost pulls me back on my ass.  Balance, blah.




thanks pimp.  We'll see what happens next time I go for max's.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 30, 2006)

1/30/05

BW- 181 (ate a lot yesterday...lol)

dynamic warm up

CG bench press
RI= 90sec
6 sets x 4 reps

cg cable row
RI= 90sec
6 sets x 4 reps

high incline DB press
RI= 60sec
3 sets x 8 reps

wg pulldown
RI= 60sec
3 sets x 8 reps

BB curl
RI= 60sec
3 sets x 8 reps


abs
stretch


----------



## P-funk (Feb 1, 2006)

1/1/05

BW- 178.6

Kind of crappy workout.  This program ends at the end of this week.  The next training program is going to be olympic lifting specific.


dynamic warm up

jump squats
RI- 45sec
3 sets x 12 reps

ice skater hops
RI= 45sec
3 sets x 12 reps


snatch
RI= 120sec
175/1
180/1
185/0x4  

I don't know why I was missing that (I mean I know but I am angry).  It isn't like I haven't snatched that weight before.  Was hoping to do much better today.  My biggest problem is my timing.  The guy that originally tought me the snatch taught me to never power snatch and only do the full movement.  He said that power snatches would mess up my ability to get to the bottom position quickly.  Well, that is great but the problem is that my timing once the bar is overhead is all off because I hit the bottom so quick and the bar is still moving to its highest point.  It isn;t like I am missing snatches on the pull.  I get the bar totally up overhead (like way overhead!!) and then I am already jumping down into the bottom position before the bar has started its downward movement, causing me to miss the lift because I can't fix it overhead since it is still moving so quick.  Next phase of training will have more power snatches and power cleans to work on that timing of the shrug and catch.

snatch pulls
185/3sets x 2 reps

was mad so I did some pulls

front squats
RI= 90sec
245/4 reps x 5 sets

snatch grip RDL
RI= 90sec
225/6
225/2 sets x 5 reps (lost feeling in my left thumb....oops.)

power snatch
110/5x2

still mad so I did some light power snatches.

stretch,.


blah.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 1, 2006)

On a side not I watched the Brad Gillingham deadlift video yesterday.  it was really great!  I highly recommend it.  He talks about his program and the squat intensity.  He also does some sweet power clean and presses.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Feb 1, 2006)

Damn, those really are nice snatches, P-Funk. I remember trying to snatch 100 pounds just for the heck of it once. It didn't work. I won't even try that now (unless with bags - it can't hurt that much if they fall), but I know it takes a hell of a lot of strength and power alike. A BW snatch really is excellent IMO, no matter what age it's done at. Good work.

I also keep watching videos of elite lifters to get my form down. I know my form needs work, but there are very few people whose form is perfect and I at least know that I'm not getting injured with the way I do it.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 1, 2006)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Damn, those really are nice snatches, P-Funk. I remember trying to snatch 100 pounds just for the heck of it once. It didn't work. I won't even try that now (unless with bags - it can't hurt that much if they fall), but I know it takes a hell of a lot of strength and power alike. A BW snatch really is excellent IMO, no matter what age it's done at. Good work.
> 
> I also keep watching videos of elite lifters to get my form down. I know my form needs work, but there are very few people whose form is perfect and I at least know that I'm not getting injured with the way I do it.




thanks squag.  it could be better.  I have done better before.

You're right about the elite lifters though.  Not everyone has perfect form, a lot of them have something strange in their form actually....but, if you notice they all have one of two things to make up for technqiue flaws....either speed or strength.........lol, unfortunaly I have neither.


----------



## x~factor (Feb 1, 2006)

OMG! You look unbelie...

Your gallery is empty. Send me some updated photos man. I need to show them to the folks here at Classic Time!!! They will not believe how you look now if I just told them. 

UNREAL!!! 

ray@classictime.com


----------



## P-funk (Feb 2, 2006)

x~factor said:
			
		

> OMG! You look unbelie...
> 
> Your gallery is empty. Send me some updated photos man. I need to show them to the folks here at Classic Time!!! They will not believe how you look now if I just told them.
> 
> ...




haha....what up RAY.
I know you just want photos of me for your private collection.  


Do you still see Yan and Dennis?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 2, 2006)

2/2/05

Bw- 180

dynamic warm up

Standing barbell strict press (unless otherwise noted)
RI= 90sec
180/2sets x 4 reps
180/3 reps + 1 push press
180/2 reps + 2 push press
180/2 reps + 2 push press
180/1 rep  + 3 push press

I was going for 6 sets of 4 reps on the strict press.  Last week I got 6 sets for 3 reps with the same weight.  After the first two sets instead of lowering the weight I decided to just push press the remaining reps to make 4 reps each set.

chin ups
RI= 90sec
BW + 55lbs/5x5

stability ball DB bench press
RI= 30sec
70/3sets x 12 reps

LOL....with high reps adn 30sec rest I have to use such light weight it is prety humbling.

single leg bilateral bent over DB row
RI= 30sec
40/3x12 reps

rotator work
abs
stretch


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2006)

x~factor said:
			
		

> OMG! You look unbelie...
> 
> Your gallery is empty. Send me some updated photos man. I need to show them to the folks here at Classic Time!!! They will not believe how you look now if I just told them.
> 
> ...



RAY!  What up man.

P, good to see you got the DVD.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 4, 2006)

Are we training again in Columbus... Or just chowing at Outback,
and watching all the Mulletheads with the string tank-tops and Fag-bags!?!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 4, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Are we training again in Columbus... Or just chowing at Outback,
> and watching all the Mulletheads with the string tank-tops and Fag-bags!?!




I don't know if I will be training in columbus or not.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 4, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I don't know if I will be training in columbus or not.


 
  


Well you guys better want to at least eat a nice big dinner or I will be
forced to disown you!!!! -


----------



## P-funk (Feb 4, 2006)

2/4/05

BW- 178.4


pretty tierd today.  Sat. is a tough day of working out after waking up early and training people through out the morning.

dynamic warm up

Box jumps
RI= 45sec
3 sets x 12 reps

standing long jump
RI= 45sec
3 sets x 12 reps


clean and jerk
RI= 120sec
225/2 sets x 1 rep
235/1
245/1 (so easy)
250/2 sets x 0 reps.....UGH!  Both times the bar was on my shoulder and slipped off.  It was a little out in front of me on my second pull (poor technique) and I was able to bring it back and get it on my shoulders but it slipped off....couldn't bring it in close enough.  Damn.  It wasn't heavy though.  Pretty happy since i was tired and I did some difficult plyos before it.

light power cleans
185/2x2
135/2x2

decided to throw those in.

back squat
grip work


----------



## P-funk (Feb 4, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Well you guys better want to at least eat a nice big dinner or I will be
> forced to disown you!!!! -





i will defenitly eat.  I may just take the day off from training.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 5, 2006)

245 is a record for you, no?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 5, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> 245 is a record for you, no?




Kind of....lol...If that makes sense.  Since i don't have a "real gym" to train at I am using pounds and not KGs.  So, I have done 110kg (242lbs) in a meet before.  I can't remeber if I have done it in training or not though.  I think I have.  250 would have been a record as I have missed it ugly in the past.  this time it was on my shoulders.  I know the problem isn't strength because the pull was strong and very high.  It was technical...I didn't pull the bar back in close enough to me on the second pull so it was a little out front and that is why it slipped off.  I knew right when I did it.  the shrug was strong though.  In my next phase of training I am going to go back to emphasizing these lifts and really work on my technique.


----------



## x~factor (Feb 5, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> haha....what up RAY.
> I know you just want photos of me for your private collection.
> 
> 
> Do you still see Yan and Dennis?


Yan, the Russian Rocket (hehe), once in a blue moon...
Dennis, I see his ass everyday its sickening... 

What's up premier! Looking good man!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 5, 2006)

x~factor said:
			
		

> Yan, the Russian Rocket (hehe), once in a blue moon...
> Dennis, I see his ass everyday its sickening...
> 
> What's up premier! Looking good man!




tell dennis "what's up."

how are the kids?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 6, 2006)

Very nice going Patrick!! Do you think the plyo work is helping?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 6, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Very nice going Patrick!! Do you think the plyo work is helping?




it is defenitly helping me get quicker and more explosive.  it is also helping me with hip mobility and movement.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 6, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> it is defenitly helping me get quicker and more explosive.  it is also helping me with hip mobility and movement.


At some point I really should look to incorporate some of that in my training. For the next 4 weeks I'm just doing basic Oly lifts with very light weight, higher volume to program my body to the movements.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 6, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> At some point I really should look to incorporate some of that in my training. For the next 4 weeks I'm just doing basic Oly lifts with very light weight, higher volume to program my body to the movements.




i thought you weren't doing olympic lifts full time anymore?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 7, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> i thought you weren't doing olympic lifts full time anymore?


It was one of my options to go back to since it never aggravated my shoulders. It hurt my wrists though (and hasn't yet, I think I've figured that out better) and it KILLED my legs which was a reason I quit it. Not a kill in the good sense, I couldn't squat down with just my bodyweight w/o pain in my hip/upper quad area.

I went to the Chiro the other day for my shoulder and told him about my legs and I figured it was just flexibility issue. He said no, he need to work on my trigger points. I said alright and then experienced some of the worst pain I've felt for awhile LOL. Went to the gym later that day and was doing front squats and OH squats ALL the way down with NO pain at all!!!! So that gives me hope.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 7, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> It was one of my options to go back to since it never aggravated my shoulders. It hurt my wrists though (and hasn't yet, I think I've figured that out better) and it KILLED my legs which was a reason I quit it. Not a kill in the good sense, I couldn't squat down with just my bodyweight w/o pain in my hip/upper quad area.
> 
> I went to the Chiro the other day for my shoulder and told him about my legs and I figured it was just flexibility issue. He said no, he need to work on my trigger points. I said alright and then experienced some of the worst pain I've felt for awhile LOL. Went to the gym later that day and was doing front squats and OH squats ALL the way down with NO pain at all!!!! So that gives me hope.




good stuff.....nothing more painfull then Active Release!


----------



## Imwithstupid926 (Feb 7, 2006)

PIMP ON PAT! good luck mate.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 7, 2006)

2/7/05

BW- 178

*Unloading week- Day 1*

low intensity; low volume

dynamic warm up

Power snatch
110/2x3 reps
125/3

power clean and press
165/3x2reps

snatch pull
165/3x3
clean pull
165/3x3

pendellay row
165/5
185/5
205/5
225/5
245/5

WG pull up
BW/20

BB suitcase static holds
135/22sec (left); 37 sec (right)

two hand staic BB hold (hook grip)
315/47sec

stretch


----------



## PreMier (Feb 9, 2006)

status


----------



## P-funk (Feb 9, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> status




where the fuck have you been?  what is your status?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 9, 2006)

2/9/05

BW- 178.8

*Unloading Week- day 2*

nice and easy.

dynamic warm up

snatch complex
3 reps for each exercise; no rest between exercises until the end.  2min rest before starting over.

110 x 3 sets

power snatch
behind neck snatch grip jerk
hang snatch
bent over snatch grip row
hang snatch pulls


Db walking lunges
30lb DBs/3 sets x 10 staeps each leg

single leg RDL
10/12 reps each leg
15/12 reps each leg

jump rope
30sec interval : 30sec rest
5 intervals

mellow.


Next tues I start my new routine.  I am thinking of training 3 differnet biometers on differnt day like this:

tues-strength
thurs-power
sat- endurance

on the inbetween days I will do speed and agility work...

wed- form running and agility
fri- speed and agility (100%)


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 9, 2006)

How wide do you go with your snatch grip?  I seem to feel more comfortable with my index fingers on the rings or a finger wider.  Any wider and it feels very akward, or is it just that you have to get used to it?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 9, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> How wide do you go with your snatch grip?  I seem to feel more comfortable with my index fingers on the rings or a finger wider.  Any wider and it feels very akward, or is it just that you have to get used to it?




width is dependant on the person.  I don't know how far out the power rings on your bar are because most gym bars are not actual weightlifting competitoin or training bars so they may not be in the same place.  I place my index finger right outside of the ring on a compeition bar.  Now I can just feel it though so no matter what kind of bar or were the markings are I can reach down and know if I am in good position or not.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 11, 2006)

2/11/05

BW- 179
*
Unloading week- day 3*

last day of unloading week....

clean complex.
155/2.5 sets* x 3 reps per exercise (no rest between exercises)
power clean
push press
hang clean
front squat
pendlay row

*set one was easy.  set two was hard but still do able.  set three I threw in the towel after the push presses.  I was just beat to shit.  No energy.  I probably could have gotten it actually but the hang cleans would haven't gotten ugly and I don't want to do real stupid lifting just to get the last 3 reps.  I can't wait to work on these complexes every week.  They are really killing me.



In other news....I applied for a position as the Assistant Strength and conditioning coach for the Arizona Diamondbacks (major league baseball).  I was told the position was filled and that they really wanted someone with Major League experience as a strength coach on their resume.  But, they had an intership (paid) at their triple A team in Tucson.  I told them I was interested and he said he would call me back later this week.  He said they don't usually hire personal trainers (because they feel they are meatheads) but my resume looked okay and I played ball in high school so that was a plus.  It would be good for me to get some major league experience.  Well, just found out I didn't get the internship either.  How the fuck does one get Major League experience if someone doesn't give it to you?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 11, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 2/11/05
> 
> BW- 179
> 
> ...


 
Just like you did...

Or you call the guy 2x per week untill they give you the job!!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 11, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Just like you did...
> 
> Or you call the guy 2x per week untill they give you the job!!




well....He didn't call me this week so I emailed him and he replied by saying that he was going to make the final calls on monday and then told me I didn't get the job but could call later in the year for next season.  fuck it.  i hate the diamondbacks anyway.  : pout:


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 11, 2006)

Get a job working with the SUNS anyway...

That way you can hook me up with tickets,
as I will be a transplanted Pistons fan


----------



## P-funk (Feb 11, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Get a job working with the SUNS anyway...
> 
> That way you can hook me up with tickets,
> as I will be a transplanted Pistons fan




I hate basketball.  Especially the NBA.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 11, 2006)

Well you can go to the game with me..

And I'll bring you some oranges to snack on -


----------



## P-funk (Feb 11, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Well you can go to the game with me..
> 
> And I'll bring you some oranges to snack on -




I would go to the games just because going to sporting events is fun.  But I really don't like basketball anymore.  I used to like it a lot.  the game has completely changed since the late 80s/early 90s and is no longer a team oriented sport.  Plus, I hate the players.  they have no respect, no pride and no interest in being team players.  they care about themselves and their paychecks.  the NBA is nothing but pre-madonnas.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## CowPimp (Feb 11, 2006)

Damn, that's too bad they didn't give you the internship.  Getting a job like that is all about who you know, unfortunately.  Hopefully you can make some connections around AZ when you get there.  

Maybe they would let you do a small amount of volunteer work on the side?  The athletic director for football from the UMD came into my school to speak.  In response to a question of mine, he said that volunteer positions for something like that are often available.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 11, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Damn, that's too bad they didn't give you the internship.  Getting a job like that is all about who you know, unfortunately.  Hopefully you can make some connections around AZ when you get there.
> 
> Maybe they would let you do a small amount of volunteer work on the side?  The athletic director for football from the UMD came into my school to speak.  In response to a question of mine, he said that volunteer positions for something like that are often available.




Yea, I am going to actually try for some of the other teams in the Phoenix area....There is NFL football, Arena Football and NHL Hockey.  Someone has to give me a friggin' intership!!

And there is always something else on the side that might be a possibility but I don't want to talk about it.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 11, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Yea, I am going to actually try for some of the other teams in the Phoenix area....There is NFL football, Arena Football and NHL Hockey.  Someone has to give me a friggin' intership!!



What about applying to colleges for a similar position?


----------



## BritChick (Feb 11, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> In other news....I applied for a position as the Assistant Strength and conditioning coach for the Arizona Diamondbacks (major league baseball).  I was told the position was filled and that they really wanted someone with Major League experience as a strength coach on their resume.  But, they had an intership (paid) at their triple A team in Tucson.  I told them I was interested and he said he would call me back later this week.  He said they don't usually hire personal trainers (because they feel they are meatheads) but my resume looked okay and I played ball in high school so that was a plus.  It would be good for me to get some major league experience.  Well, just found out I didn't get the internship either.  How the fuck does one get Major League experience if someone doesn't give it to you?



That's too bad Funky, I think this would be right up your alley and you'd be great at it, too bad you got 'labelled'.

CP's volunteer idea is a great one, I think all you need is for someone to see you in action.

Oh yeah... hello!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 11, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> What about applying to colleges for a similar position?




I am going to apply to ASU and try and get my masters in exercise and wellness or kineseology.

Most colleges have interships but they go to the students in the programs there.   So, if I get into the program and I am a student I have a better shot.  I hear they abuse the shit out of the interns at colleges though as far as the hours they have to work.

Also, you need a foot in the door to get in the NFL.  An intership in the NFL will have a better shot of me landing a job in the NFL then an internship in college athletics.  Know what I mean?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 11, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> That's too bad Funky, I think this would be right up your alley and you'd be great at it, too bad you got 'labelled'.
> 
> CP's volunteer idea is a great one, I think all you need is for someone to see you in action.
> 
> Oh yeah... hello!




Hello.  

I am going to explore all these options.  Volunteer is good but I still need a job and have to make some money that is why I originally pushed for the paid internship.


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 11, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> ...pre-madonnas.



prima donna - it's italian.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 11, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Hello.
> 
> I am going to explore all these options.  Volunteer is good but I still need a job and have to make some money that is why I originally pushed for the paid internship.



I hear ya, good luck.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 11, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Also, you need a foot in the door to get in the NFL.  An intership in the NFL will have a better shot of me landing a job in the NFL then an internship in college athletics.  Know what I mean?



Yeah, but if you have an internship at a college, then you have a better shot at landing an internship in the NFL, and therefore a better shot at landing a job in the NFL.  Not saying you shouldn't aim straight for the top right off; you should.  Just don't rule out college athletics.  

Some of the people I've talked to that work with college athletes would never leave their jobs for anything.  They have no desire of working with professional athletes, or at least not anymore now that they have tasted college athletics.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 11, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Also, you need a foot in the door to get in the NFL.  An intership in the NFL will have a better shot of me landing a job in the NFL then an internship in college athletics.  Know what I mean?



I follow.  But if you are shut out of the NFL for the upcoming year, would it be beneficial to do a year of college and maybe make some contacts?  I don't really know too much about this, I'm just throwing out ideas.  Do  you have a date set for the big move?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 11, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I follow.  But if you are shut out of the NFL for the upcoming year, would it be beneficial to do a year of college and maybe make some contacts?  I don't really know too much about this, I'm just throwing out ideas.  Do  you have a date set for the big move?




Yes, you are correct.  I will have to see what I can do when I get there.  Like I said.  If I get in the school then I will defenitly seek out the internship.  If I am not in the school then I can't get an internship there.

The move is in June.


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Feb 12, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I am going to apply to ASU and try and get my masters in exercise and wellness or kineseology.
> 
> Most colleges have interships but they go to the students in the programs there.   So, if I get into the program and I am a student I have a better shot.  I hear they abuse the shit out of the interns at colleges though as far as the hours they have to work.
> 
> Also, you need a foot in the door to get in the NFL.  An intership in the NFL will have a better shot of me landing a job in the NFL then an internship in college athletics.  Know what I mean?


best of luck to you (with this and starting your new program)! keep your head up and stay positive. when a door closes like the previous internship there's usually something better behind door #2.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 12, 2006)

P - sorry to hear about the internship   I was hoping it would pan out.

Maybe the Cardinals need an intern - I know they could use all the help they can get that's for sure.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 12, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> P - sorry to hear about the internship   I was hoping it would pan out.
> 
> Maybe the Cardinals need an intern - I know they could use all the help they can get that's for sure.




Cardinals?  St. Louis?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 12, 2006)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> best of luck to you (with this and starting your new program)! keep your head up and stay positive. when a door closes like the previous internship there's usually something better behind door #2.




thanks wolf.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Feb 12, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Cardinals?  St. Louis?



Arizona Cardinals ... unless you were being sarcastic


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 12, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Arizona Cardinals



I think Funky wants to latch on to a professional team.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 12, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Arizona Cardinals ... unless you were being sarcastic




Oh yea, I am going to check with them too.  I defenitly want to be with an NFL team!

I thought she was talking about Major League Baseball for some reason.  That is why I couldn't figure out what she meant.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 14, 2006)

2/14/05

BW- 177.4


since last week was really reall light everything felt heavy today.  So, I didn't go crazy.

snatch
RI= 120sec
175/3 sets x 1 rep

clean and jerk
RI= 120sec
215/1 x 1 rep
225/2 sets x 1 rep

back squat (performed in clusters of 2)
RI= 120sec between sets
300/3 sets x 10 reps (clusters- 5 sets x 2 reps; RI= 10-15sec between clusters)

superset
RI= 60sec between each exercise
A1) pull up (overhand grip)- BW + 45/4 sets x 5 reps
A2) standing DB overhead press- 70/2 sets x 2 reps; 75/2 sets x 2 reps

the overhead press was easy as hell.  the problem is that by the time i get to this point in my workout (and after the pull ups) I am so tired it is hard to get anything in place...cleaning the DBs is a bitch when you are tired.

grip work
stretch

done


----------



## shiznit2169 (Feb 14, 2006)

> cleaning the DBs is a bitch when you are tired.



I feel ya, by the end of a workout .. i will still have strength left but my forearms and grip starts to fatigue quickly so cleaning them for an overhead press or to do incline presses is hard


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 14, 2006)

For the squat clusters, did you do breathing squats and keep the bar on your back or re-rack each time?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 15, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> For the squat clusters, did you do breathing squats and keep the bar on your back or re-rack each time?




If it was breathing squats I don't call them clusters since it is one long set.  For clusters I re-rack, hit the watch, breathe, un-rack, squat, repeat.  It worked well doing this last year for my deadlit (1-2 reps every 10sec) so I figured to give it a try on my squats.  I did it this week but not next week (since I squat every day I give myself a break from high volume squatting).  Next week will be a heavy single leg hamstring dominant exercises, the following week after that will be back squat for singles and then week 4 front squat clusters.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 15, 2006)

2/15/05

BW- 177.2

speed and agility (form and technique day: about 70-80% intensity)

*Pre-warm up*
tennis ball on the bottom of the feet (platar fascia)
foam roller- ITB, quad, abductors

*activation*
single leg calf rocking
hip elevation and depression off box
hip rotation
Psoas activation (>90 degree 5 sec. holds in hip ext. off box)
side stationary lunge
lateral band walking
inch worms
walking knee hugs
walking straight leg marches

*dynamic warm up*
foreward jogging with shoulder circles
high knees
butt kicks
backwards jogging
skipping
lateral shuffle
carioca

*running technique*
wall run combo (30sec)
dead leg hurdle walks
form sprints

*agillity ladder*
foreward quick feet
lateral quick feet
icky woods
*
deceleration*
walk to lunge stops
jog to lunge stops
*
acceleration*
single leg start to walk
single leg start to jog

stretch


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 15, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> If it was breathing squats I don't call them clusters since it is one long set.  For clusters I re-rack, hit the watch, breathe, un-rack, squat, repeat.  It worked well doing this last year for my deadlit (1-2 reps every 10sec) so I figured to give it a try on my squats.  I did it this week but not next week (since I squat every day I give myself a break from high volume squatting).  Next week will be a heavy single leg hamstring dominant exercises, the following week after that will be back squat for singles and then week 4 front squat clusters.



Makes sense.  I'll have to give clusters a try sometime.  Sounds like a good twist to the average set-rep scheme.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 15, 2006)

Taking this back to the internship chit chat...

The best way to get any shot anywhere is to have some sort of contact.  Even with a so-so resume, if you have someone vouch for you, you will be more likely to get it.  The other way would be to get published, show some sort of innovation with a new method/model, separate yourself from the rest of the crowd.  When you are looking for a job or internship, there are 100 people with the education, 30 of which who can apply it, and 2 people who use it to innovate and come up with new shit.  If the 2 peeps are chicks, you take the one with the bigger jugs.  If they are dudes, I guess it is just a coin flip.  

I have seen your stuff here P, you have the stuff to be the latter, you just need to put it together and get it out there.  It  wouldn't hurt to stuff your bra just in case, though.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Feb 15, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Taking this back to the internship chit chat...
> 
> The best way to get any shot anywhere is to have some sort of contact.  Even with a so-so resume, if you have someone vouch for you, you will be more likely to get it.  The other way would be to get published, show some sort of innovation with a new method/model, separate yourself from the rest of the crowd.  When you are looking for a job or internship, there are 100 people with the education, 30 of which who can apply it, and 2 people who use it to innovate and come up with new shit.  If the 2 peeps are chicks, you take the one with the bigger jugs.  If they are dudes, I guess it is just a coin flip.
> 
> I have seen your stuff here P, you have the stuff to be the latter, you just need to put it together and get it out there.  It  wouldn't hurt to stuff your bra just in case, though.



Exactly. It's called networking. You gotta have connections with people in order to get a specific job you want .. otherwise you have a 1 in 100 chance to land that job when competing with other people. Gotta separate yourself from the rest and show them you can do anything if you set your mind to it. Be innovative. Good luck with it.

-shiz


----------



## P-funk (Feb 16, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Taking this back to the internship chit chat...
> 
> The best way to get any shot anywhere is to have some sort of contact.  Even with a so-so resume, if you have someone vouch for you, you will be more likely to get it.  The other way would be to get published, show some sort of innovation with a new method/model, separate yourself from the rest of the crowd.  When you are looking for a job or internship, there are 100 people with the education, 30 of which who can apply it, and 2 people who use it to innovate and come up with new shit.  If the 2 peeps are chicks, you take the one with the bigger jugs.  If they are dudes, I guess it is just a coin flip.
> 
> I have seen your stuff here P, you have the stuff to be the latter, you just need to put it together and get it out there.  It  wouldn't hurt to stuff your bra just in case, though.




fuck it.  we are going to open our own place dale.  Don't worry....I'll let you have the bigger tits.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 16, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> ...I'll let you have the bigger tits.




I'm already working on them.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 16, 2006)

2/15/05

BW- 175.6 (if I don't watch my diet I start dropping weight)

Still sore a bit.

Dynamic warm up

went light on my o-lifts.  worked on power and technique (really worked on technique)

Power snatch; hang power snatch
RI= 45sec
120/3x2 reps
130/2x2 reps

form flet pretty good.  speed was good.  weight was light.

Power clean (from floor); hang power clean and jerk
RI= 45sec
150/1x2 reps
160/1x2 reps
170/2x2 reps

wieght was light.  Form was okay.  my power clena form is pretty shotty.  I catch a little to much with my knees instead of sitting back a little more.  I keep working on it.  Jerks were fine.  Everythign was fast.  weight was light.

snatch high pull
RI= 45sec
110/3x3

worked on shrugging as hard as I could and getting the weight as high as I could.

snatch grip deadlift
RI= 60sec
215/3x10 reps

I have respect for anyone that can snatch grip deadlift heavy.  I absolutly suck at holding that position for reps.

superset
RI= 60sec
A1) explosive DB bench press- 85/1x3 reps, 90/3x3 reps 
A2) explosive Pendlay Rows- 205/4x3 reps

The gym I was at today only had DBs up to 90lbs.  WTF is that??  That sucked.  Anyway, just worked on moving everything fast.  Should have done these before the snatch grip deadlift but the olympic platform is in the basement of the gym and I didn't want to walk upstairs and then have to come back down (lazy).

some arm bull shi%t

grip work

core

stretch

out


----------



## P-funk (Feb 17, 2006)

2/15/05

BW- 178

speed and agility (max effort day)
*
Pre-warm up*
tennis ball on the bottom of the feet (platar fascia)
foam roller- ITB, quad, abductors
*
activation*
single leg calf rocking
hip elevation and depression off box
hip rotation
Psoas activation (>90 degree 5 sec. holds in hip ext. off box)
side stationary lunge
lateral band walking
inch worms
walking knee hugs
walking straight leg marches

*dynamic warm up*
foreward jogging with shoulder circles
high knees
butt kicks
backwards jogging
skipping
lateral shuffle
carioca
*
running technique*
wall run combo (30sec)
dead leg hurdle walks

*quick feet drills*
front to back two foot line drill
lateral two foot line drill
single leg box drill
alt. leg box drill
lateral single leg box drill
lateral alt. leg box drill

*agillity ladder*
foreward quick feet
lateral quick feet
icky woods

*deceleration*
walk to lunge stops
jog to lunge stops

*acceleration*
single leg start to walk
single leg start to jog

stretch


----------



## P-funk (Feb 18, 2006)

2/18/05

BW- 177.2

dynamic warm up

snatch complex:
110/2 sets x 3 reps per exercises without rest (until the last exercise)
120/1 set x 3 reps per exericse without rest 
snatch
press unders
hang power snatch
bent over snatch grip row

clean comples
135/3 sets x 3 reps pre exercise without rest (until the last exercise)
clean
push press
good morning
hang power clean


weight was light.  endurance was shot!  totally tired me out.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 20, 2006)

Yo P,  not to beat a dead horse.  But that is shitty about your internship, that would have a been a pretty sweet opportunity.  However, keep your head high and start networking as much as you can in AZ.  May take a little, but no doubt you will get there.

Oh and a baseball job would be better


----------



## Jodi (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi P   Just thought I'd say hi seeing I'm not around much these days with all the travelling.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 20, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Yo P,  not to beat a dead horse.  But that is shitty about your internship, that would have a been a pretty sweet opportunity.  However, keep your head high and start networking as much as you can in AZ.  May take a little, but no doubt you will get there.
> 
> Oh and a baseball job would be better




I am trying to get some phone numbers for the AZ cardinals (NFL) and the AZ Coyotes (NHL).  It would be fun to work with those sports.

Hopefully something cool will come up.

and ofcourse.....I can always just live out there and train jodi... she will be my only client.



> Hi P  Just thought I'd say hi seeing I'm not around much these days with all the travelling.



hello....goodybye....safe travels.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 20, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Hi P  Just thought I'd say hi seeing I'm not around much these days with all the travelling.


 
Fine don't say Hi to me 



			
				p-funk said:
			
		

> I am trying to get some phone numbers for the AZ cardinals (NFL) and the AZ Coyotes (NHL). It would be fun to work with those sports.
> 
> Hopefully something cool will come up.
> 
> and ofcourse.....I can always just live out there and train jodi... she will be my only client.


 
You could move up here and train me LOL.  

Nice, The Coyotes would be pretty sweet.  Just watch out for illegal gambling rings    I am sure once you get down there and start meeting people in the industry connections and Networking will become a lot easier.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 21, 2006)

2/21/05

BW- 177.6

had a pretty good workout today.  Form felt good and I was catching the bar real tight.  was moving faster too.  I could have gone and maxed out today but I opted not to instead to just leave the workout feeling good about my technique and bar speed.  Eventually I will max out but not for awhile.  I just want to keep working on form.


dynamic warm up

snatch
RI= 120sec
170/1
175/1
180/1
185/1

clean and jerk
RI= 120sec
205/1
225/1
235/1
245/1

snatch pull
RI= 60sec
225/4sets x 2 reps

single leg dumbel RDL (one db held in contralateral hand)
RI= 90sec
65/1x5
70/3sets x 5 reps

superset
RI= 60sec between each exercise
A1) bench press- 205/4 sets x 6 reps
A2) bilateral bent over DB row- 80/1x6 reps; 85/3 sets x 6 reps

first time benching with a normal grip in almost 1 year.  My arms were prett shot from the snatches and jerks so I couldn't really do much.  I can close grip bench press way more then I can with a regular grip.

grip
core
stretch


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 21, 2006)

when you do your jerks is a split jerk?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 21, 2006)

WantItBad said:
			
		

> when you do your jerks is a split jerk?




yes, I split jerk.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 21, 2006)

Do you find holding the dumbbell in the contralateral hand during unilateral RDLs is harder than doing them ipsilaterally?  I have a feeling yes; I'm pretty sure I used the same arm as I did leg when I did them the last couple of times.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 21, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Do you find holding the dumbbell in the contralateral hand during unilateral RDLs is harder than doing them ipsilaterally?  I have a feeling yes; I'm pretty sure I used the same arm as I did leg when I did them the last couple of times.




not neccessarily harder but different.  The main reason why I hold in the opposite hand is to make sure that I am keeping a neutral pelvis and extending that non-working leg back and up in a straight line.  If I hold in the same hand the urge to open the hip up and twist the pelvis is to great.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 21, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> not neccessarily harder but different.  The main reason why I hold in the opposite hand is to make sure that I am keeping a neutral pelvis and extending that non-working leg back and up in a straight line.  If I hold in the same hand the urge to open the hip up and twist the pelvis is to great.



Gotcha.  I don't seem to have that issue, although I may just not be noticing it.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 21, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Gotcha.  I don't seem to have that issue, although I may just not be noticing it.




even if you arent opening up your hip....I find that when people do them with ipsilateral DB holds, they also end up bending into that leg to much and twisting int he thoracic spine.  With contralateral holding, you can control your posture better IMO.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 22, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> even if you arent opening up your hip....I find that when people do them with ipsilateral DB holds, they also end up bending into that leg to much and twisting int he thoracic spine.  With contralateral holding, you can control your posture better IMO.



Hrm, it just felt natural that way, but I'll give it a shot in the opposite hand.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 22, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Hrm, it just felt natural that way, but I'll give it a shot in the opposite hand.




yea, defenilty try it.  the core stabalization is much harder too when you have the load in the opposite hand.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 22, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yea, defenilty try it.  the core stabalization is much harder too when you have the load in the opposite hand.



Good deal.  I'm all for that.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## P-funk (Feb 22, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

>



fuck that thing somewhere else you perv.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 22, 2006)

I thought you wanted to be the camera man... ?  You know so someone could toss you a towell!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 22, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I thought you wanted to be the camera man... ?  You know so someone could toss you a towell!




FREAK!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 23, 2006)

2/23/05

BW- 178.2

technique and power day.  Light weight working on the velocity of the bar.

dynamic warm up

power snatch followed by a hang power snatch
RI= 30sec
130/1x2reps
135/2x2 reps
145/1x2 reps

fast today.  technique was better too.

power clean followed by a hang power clean and jerk
RI= 30sec
175/4x2 reps

weight was ligth.  bar was moving quick and technique felt great.

DB bulgarian squat
RI= 45sec
45/3x10 reps

superset
RI= 45sec between exercises
A1) one arm standing DB press- 75/8,8,7
A2) pulldown- plate#10/10, plate #11/2x10reps

tiring as hell....


stretch


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 23, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yes, I split jerk.


 
Are you always alternating FWD feet or just on specific days/exercises?...








...


----------



## P-funk (Feb 23, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Are you always alternating FWD feet or just on specific days/exercises?...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I never alternate my feet.  I alway jerk right leg foreward left leg back.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 23, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I never alternate my feet. I alway jerk right leg foreward left leg back.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 23, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

>




Is there a problem with that?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 24, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Is there a problem with that?


 
Only if I wanted to be a hypocrite -


----------



## P-funk (Feb 24, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Only if I wanted to be a hypocrite -



I mean, it is sports speceficity.  I wouldn't make sense to try and learn to jerk with the other foot foreward.  Does a pitcher in baseball working on throwing with his other hand?  What about a QB in football?  Tennis players don't play with both hands and hockey players don't take the same shot with the other hand.  Do people that do crew or rowing row with their other arm?  Mostly they sit on one side of the boat and row with that side.  It is all speceficity and motor learning.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 24, 2006)

2/24/05

BW- 177

sprints

20 sec sprint:40sec rest


----------



## P-funk (Feb 25, 2006)

2/25/05

BW- 178.6

work capacity (endurance) day.  felt like I aws going to puke.

dynamic warm up

snatch comples
110/3 sets x 5 reps per exercises with out rest until the end of the complex
RI= 60sec
snatch
snatch frip behind the neck jerk
snatch grip bent over row
hang snatch pull
snatch grip RDL

3 sets of that was hell on 60sec. rest.  Had to rest about 6-8min before my clean complex.

clean complex
135/2sets x 5 reps per exercise
RI= 60sec
clean
strict overhead press
front squat
clean pull
bent over row

only got 2 of these.  After the second one I lied on the floor for awhile gasping for air.  After I collected myself I had nothing left for one more.

grip work
core
stretch


----------



## Var (Feb 25, 2006)

Jerk, clean, jerk. clean--havent done that much jerkin and cleanin since my four per day spank sessions in high school.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 25, 2006)

Var said:
			
		

> Jerk, clean, jerk. clean--havent done that much jerkin and cleanin since my four per day spank sessions in high school.




 

where the fuck have you been?


----------



## Var (Feb 25, 2006)

Hey Funk!  Been living in AZ and busy as hell.  Sucks ass.  Moving back east in a week or so.  How've you been?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 25, 2006)

Var said:
			
		

> Hey Funk!  Been living in AZ and busy as hell.  Sucks ass.  Moving back east in a week or so.  How've you been?



about to move to AZ.....tempe area....in june.  Why does it suck ass?  Where are you living?  What gym are you working at?


----------



## Var (Feb 25, 2006)

Uh oh!  Why are you moving out here?  It's a really cool place to visit, but has lots of drawbacks.  If I were a single guy, into partying and finding chicks, Tempe would be crazy fun!  If you're still in a relationship, I dont see the appeal--unless you love insane heat, weird-ass people, getting your car stolen, smog, etc...

There is a big bodybuilding scene here though.  Ive been managing a supp store and have met lots of competitors.  Personal training here is extremely difficult though.  The market is super-saturated with hacks who give trainers a bad name.  If you go to work for a gym, the pay is nothing like it is back east.

I could go on and on.  I really hope your experience here is better than mine has been.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 25, 2006)

Var said:
			
		

> Uh oh!  Why are you moving out here?  It's a really cool place to visit, but has lots of drawbacks.  If I were a single guy, into partying and finding chicks, Tempe would be crazy fun!  If you're still in a relationship, I dont see the appeal--unless you love insane heat, weird-ass people, getting your car stolen, smog, etc...
> 
> There is a big bodybuilding scene here though.  Ive been managing a supp store and have met lots of competitors.  Personal training here is extremely difficult though.  The market is super-saturated with hacks who give trainers a bad name.  If you go to work for a gym, the pay is nothing like it is back east.
> 
> I could go on and on.  I really hope your experience here is better than mine has been.




damn.....that sounds like absolute shit!!

I want to go to ASU though.  As far as what I am interested in working on my masters in (kineseology; exercise wellness) it is the best place to go.  It doesn't have to be forever but for what I want to do with my life ASU has the program.


----------



## Var (Feb 25, 2006)

If I were to go back to school, I'd probably choose ASU, too.  This area sucks but its a great school with great nightlife.  Check out Mill Ave when you get here.  I dont drink much anymore but can still find lots to do there.  Places like The Big Bang and The Library are great!  Stay cool in the summer.  It got up around 117 in July.  That was not fun.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 25, 2006)

Var said:
			
		

> If I were to go back to school, I'd probably choose ASU, too.  This area sucks but its a great school with great nightlife.  Check out Mill Ave when you get here.  I dont drink much anymore but can still find lots to do there.  Places like The Big Bang and The Library are great!  Stay cool in the summer.  It got up around 117 in July.  That was not fun.




did you move out there with your girlfriend?  do you still have a girlfriend?

I am hoping that I can find some good training jobs as well as trying to get an internship with one of the pro teams doing strength and conditioning if I can.

I know training is hard.  It is hard anywhere really.


----------



## Var (Feb 25, 2006)

I moved out here with my girlfriend because she got a job here.  We visited before the move and really loved it.  After a few months, we started really hating it.  Tempe is cool and if you're here for school I'm sure you'll have a different experience than I've had.  I'm looking forward to heading back to Providence and get my old job back.  Never knew how good I had it there.

Too bad youre not coming out sooner.  Would be cool to meet up for a workout.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 25, 2006)

Var said:
			
		

> I moved out here with my girlfriend because she got a job here.  We visited before the move and really loved it.  After a few months, we started really hating it.  Tempe is cool and if you're here for school I'm sure you'll have a different experience than I've had.  I'm looking forward to heading back to Providence and get my old job back.  Never knew how good I had it there.
> 
> Too bad youre not coming out sooner.  Would be cool to meet up for a workout.




yea, a workout would be fun.

i honestly am burned out by the east coast right now.  I am excited to move somewhere else.  I need to get out of NYC.  The cost of living pisses me off.


----------



## Var (Feb 25, 2006)

It'll definitely be a cool change for you.  Just make sure you live in a nice part of town and find a gym you really like.  Travel up north to Sedona and Flagstaff often during the summer.  Its way cooler and lots of fun if you like the outdoors.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 25, 2006)

Var said:
			
		

> It'll definitely be a cool change for you.  Just make sure you live in a nice part of town and find a gym you really like.  Travel up north to Sedona and Flagstaff often during the summer.  Its way cooler and lots of fun if you like the outdoors.




did you not live in a nice town??

yea, i want to get up to flagstaff also.

I hope to find a good gym.  I have been in touch with a guy that owns the olympic lifting equpitment at Mesa Community College rec center so I may train there.   I am really hoping that I get a place with a garage so I can build my own platform and buy a olympic training bar, some bumper plates and squat stands so I can just train at home.  I have money saved up for it.  If I can get a squat rack it would be ideal.  from there I would try and train peeps right out of my garage.


----------



## Var (Feb 25, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> did you not live in a nice town??
> 
> yea, i want to get up to flagstaff also.
> 
> I hope to find a good gym.  I have been in touch with a guy that owns the olympic lifting equpitment at Mesa Community College rec center so I may train there.   I am really hoping that I get a place with a garage so I can build my own platform and buy a olympic training bar, some bumper plates and squat stands so I can just train at home.  I have money saved up for it.  If I can get a squat rack it would be ideal.  from there I would try and train peeps right out of my garage.



That sounds like a great idea!  Most of the membership gyms here suck ass (i.e. LA Fitness, 24Hr Fitness, etc...

I live in the Northern part of Downtown Phoenix.  Could be worse, but I dont like it.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 25, 2006)

Var said:
			
		

> That sounds like a great idea!  Most of the membership gyms here suck ass (i.e. LA Fitness, 24Hr Fitness, etc...
> 
> I live in the Northern part of Downtown Phoenix.  Could be worse, but I dont like it.




I defenitly don't want to live in phoenix.

Tempe is better, it is out of the city more.  I like that.  I want suburb living now a days (lol).  I want to stay away from the city as much as I can.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 25, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> did you not live in a nice town??
> 
> yea, i want to get up to flagstaff also.


 
You'll have to head up to Supai and let
Monkey Man be your guide to drinking in the
waters of paradise -


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 26, 2006)

I'll have to throw in some complexes during my circuit training sessions.  I usually end up sticking to bodyweight stuff, but I could probably throw in some work with a barbell.  Looks brutal.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 26, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I'll have to throw in some complexes during my circuit training sessions.  I usually end up sticking to bodyweight stuff, but I could probably throw in some work with a barbell.  Looks brutal.




they are tough.  Lots of work.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 28, 2006)

2/28/05

BW- 179

lightened the load and volume and worked on hitting solid singles.

dynamic warm up

snatch
RI= 120sec
175/3 sets x 1

clean and jerk
RI- 120sec
225/3 sets x 1

snatch pull
RI= 45sec
225/3x3

front squat
RI= 60sec
265/4 sets x 2 reps

wieght felt lighter and lighter every set.

superset
RI= 45sec between each exercise
a1) push press- 205/2 sets x 3 reps, 225/1 set x 3 reps
a2) chin ups- BW + 65/3 sets x 3 reps

core
stretch


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 28, 2006)




----------



## P-funk (Feb 28, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

>




what are your eyes poping at?  it wasn't a heavy workout.  you can do this stuff even with two bum knees monkeyshit.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 28, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> what are your eyes poping at? it wasn't a heavy workout. you can do this stuff even with two bum knees monkeyshit.


 
Not with those numbers, Hercules -


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2006)

You guys are funny.  What up Var!


----------



## oaktownboy (Mar 1, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I defenitly don't want to live in phoenix.
> 
> Tempe is better, it is out of the city more.  I like that.  I want suburb living now a days (lol).  I want to stay away from the city as much as I can.



co-sign...from a dude that grew up in the streets of Richmond, the suburbs are a great change..


----------



## P-funk (Mar 1, 2006)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> co-sign...from a dude that grew up in the streets of Richmond, the suburbs are a great change..




Yea, I grew up in the suburbs.  I defenitly like the quality of life better then the city life.  I just feel beat up.  How you feeling oak?



Premier- how dare you pop in my journal and say hi to someone else and not me...you prick.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 1, 2006)

What?!? Var didn't come say hi to me? Bastard!

At least Jake posted in your journal Patrick


----------



## oaktownboy (Mar 2, 2006)

looking up P...the drugs are slowly making me feel better..Nystatin and Diflucan


----------



## P-funk (Mar 5, 2006)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> looking up P...the drugs are slowly making me feel better..Nystatin and Diflucan



man, that is really great!!  keep us posted.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 6, 2006)

*Arnold Classic Strength Summit Write Up*

*Arnold Classic Strength Summit Write Up*

Just got back home to NYC from the Arnold Classic Strength Summit.  I spent almost no time in the convention.  Didn't watch any of the powerlifting (I can't stand the WPO anyway).  I watched a bunch of the olympic lifting.

But, for the most part this year, I spent my time at the strength summit convention watching some of the top strength coaches and authors in the field of exercise, sport specific training and conditioning speak.  It was awesome!  I spent almost the entire day going from lecture to lecture taking notes, asking questions and talking to people.

For those interested here is a write up of some of the guys I saw speak, a little back ground on them and what topics they covered:

*Leo Totten*

Started the weekend of with Leo Totten.  He is a well respected coach in olympic weightlifting and has many national and internatiol lifters that he coaches.  Including the current 77kg lifter and total bad ass Lance Frye.  Leo gave a great clinic on the "o" lifts, how to perform them, how to teach them, etc....reall beneficial for me to see.  he had a lot of good advice on technique.   Next month I will be taking his United States Weightlifting Club Coach course in NYC so I am excited about that.
*
Mike Barnes*

Next was Mike Barnes.  He is the educational director for the NSCA.  He was formely the strength coach for the san Francisco 49ers and the USA rugby team.  He talked about periodization and building a program.  Really great talk.  Didn't get into a whole lot of stuff that I didn't already know or use myself but it was nice to see him break it down.  He talked about linear periodization, he talked about undulating or non-linear periodization and then he talked about (my favorite) how to use them in a 3 week ramp up of volume and intensity and then a 1 week drop off and then a 4 week ramp up and scheduling it through a 16 week training period as you would an offseason athlete.  What I liked about it was he talked about the percentage of volume that you should decrease in the 4th week unloading phase and then the percentage on intensity that you should try and push for in your next 4 blocks of training.
*
Greg Werner*

To wrap up the day i watched Greg Werner speak.  Greg is the strength and conditioning coach for James Madison University.  He was awesome!  I wish Dale Mabry had been there because I think he would have really liked what he had to say.  A lot of his programs that he was giving examples of where similiar to what Dale does in his training.  He started out talking about the conjugate method and training  Max effort and Dynamic effort in the same week.  Man, it was sweet!  He had video clips of his athletes too.  he had a guy who was getting ready for the NFL combines doing a 405 hang clean and some chick banging out clap push ups like nothing!!  He does things a little different then Mike Barnes in that he loads up volume and intensity over a 12 week period with slight unloading phases but never coming down to much.  he said he gets away with this because (like Louie Simmons) he changes the max effort and dynamic effort lifts weekly to prevent stagnation or "tapping out that neural pathway" as he said.  He would progress through a few weeks by doing things like Max effort full squats, max effort parallel squats, max effort quarter squats.  he said he likes the quarter squats because they are joint angle specific to jumping since no one goes into a full squat to jump and he can't figure out why coaches only say to do full squats when you can get good gains out of the quarter squats as well.  He also starts their max effort day by doing agility work.  he said as athletes they need to apply max effort even when they are tired in game situations so to prep them for that their workout might start with agility work for 15-20min before hitting the main lifting.  the dynamic effort day was abosultey awesome.  he had a lot of videos.  Besides the usually dynamic effot stuff like box squats, band squats, hang cleans, power cleans etc....they do a shit ton of hurled hops, bounding and lots of linear speed work....it was friggin' sweet to see his set up.  he talked a lot about hip flexor strength, running technique, using the sled for pulling.  all kinds of cool stuff.

*Brad Gillingham*

Day 2 started off with a bang!  We got to see a deadlift seminar by brad gillingham.  he is one of the best powerlifters in my opinion.  he competes in the IPF which is way more strict about the gear that guys can use to lift in (squat squits, bench shirts, etc..) as opposed to the WPO which is anything goes.  the seminar started with a deadlift exhebition put on by him, pat mcgettigan (another powerlifter in the IPO and Bard's training partner), Karl gillingham and World strongman competitor Dave Oslund.  they worked up in weight and at the end, to kind of kill everyone, the last man standing was brad who pulled 827lbs for a double with a double overhand grip!!!!  Fucking insane!  The seminar was good too.  he talked about his coneste and offseason training as far as the 3 big lifts go.

*John Graham*

Next up was John Graham.  he is a regular presenter for the NSCA as well as a colum editor in chief for the NSCA strength journal.  Also, he is the Vice President of Rehabilitation and Human Performance in Allentown, PA.  his seminar was on testing ideas for your clients.  I really liked this seminar and learned a shit ton!  He was very diverse which was good.  He talked about testing methods not only for athletes but also for general public and seior citizens.  he was a very good speaker and had his shit together.

*Ohio State University Strength and conditioning coaches*

To round out the day we got to see a seminar with the ohio strength and conditioning coachs, Tom Palumbo, Butch Reynolds and Allan Johnson.  It was really great and each one talked about a different topic.  Tom Palumbo spoke about Dynamic/Active warm up drills.  Butch Reynolds was a former gold medalist and world record holder in the 400 meter, running it in 43.29seconds!!!  He spoke about running technique and speed development.  Man, he was really cool.  He gave me a lot of ideas about sprint technique.  Allan Johnson is the head footbal strength coach and he used to be the strength coach for the Baltimore Orioles (and trainer to Cal Ripken Jr.).  Man, he was intense!!  he can defenitly motivate a football team.  he spoke about agility drills and agility development.  he was a really great speaker.  he was so hyper and really fired up.

*Strength Pro team*
The final day was one more seminar from the strength pro team, Dave Sandler and Ed McNelly.  Unfortunalty Dave didn't speak because he lost his voice from talking all weekend.  Ed lost his also but forged onward and had the interns do some speaking for him.  He talked about testing methods for athletes.  I wasn't to into their testing procedures though.  It was a decent lecture but defenitly not my favorite.


So there you have it......Strength Summit wrap up.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 6, 2006)

Sounds like a kickass learning experience.  Good stuff as always.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 7, 2006)

Good writeup!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 7, 2006)

jerk


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 7, 2006)

(sorry I missed it now)


----------



## P-funk (Mar 7, 2006)

P- You better watch your back when I move out west!!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 7, 2006)

3/7/05

BW- 181.2 (ate a lot this weekend!  Going to diet a little though just to get within' earshot of the 77kg class again)

Power/technique day

power snatch
RI= 60sec
135/4sets x 2 reos

power clean (no jerk)
RI= 60sec
175/4x2

my power clean sucks ass.

Jerks off the rack
RI= 60sec
225/4x2

light. fast.

stop squats (pause in the hole)
tempo= 1/3/X (eccentric/isometric/concentric)
275/3sets x 5 reps

Isometrics make my blood pressure go through the roof.  I was purple by the end of each set.

pulldowns
RI= 45sec
plate#12/3x8

CG seated cable row
RI= 45sec
plate#16/1x8 (to tired by this point in the workout)
plate#13/2x8

grip work
stretch


----------



## oaktownboy (Mar 8, 2006)

i cvan't remember but why are u moving to Arizona? no longer afford to live in New York?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 8, 2006)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> i cvan't remember but why are u moving to Arizona? no longer afford to live in New York?




yea that and change of scenery.  new life.  relaxed pace..etc...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 9, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yea that and change of scenery. new life. relaxed pace..etc...


 
Relaxed pace?...  You??







At least youre not "dropping out" -


----------



## oaktownboy (Mar 9, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yea that and change of scenery.  new life.  relaxed pace..etc...



ah I see...will u be renting or buying a house?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 9, 2006)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> ah I see...will u be renting or buying a house?




renting.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 9, 2006)

3/9/05

BW- 180

worked on getting good pulls from the hang today.

I also got some video clips of my olympic lifts.  I will post them when they get uploaded, probably later tonight when I get back from work.

dynamic warm up

hang snatch (just above the knee)
RI= 120sec
145/2 sets x 1 rep
155/2 x 1
160/1x1 (PR from above the knee)

hang clean (from above the knee) and Jerk
RI= 120sec
205/2sets x 1 rep
225/2 x 1
230/1x1

I have done 230 before from above the knee.  I probably could have gone heavier and set a PR.  But, I wanted to hold back since i hit a PR in my first lift and didn't want to burn out.

snatch pull off of rack pins set at mid thigh
RI= 60sec
245/4sets x 3 reps

front squat
RI= 120sec
275/4sets x 2 reps

incline BB bench press
RI= 45sec
185/8,8,6

blah...sucked.  Nothing in the tank by this point.

One arm DB row
RI= 45sec
90/3 sets x 8 reps

grip work
stretch


----------



## oaktownboy (Mar 9, 2006)

ever consider Las Vegas? relatively cheap and many, and I mean many, Gold's Gyms..and it's warm pretty much all year round (especially in the summer ). Many of the pro bodybuilders like Jay Cutler live there.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 9, 2006)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> ever consider Las Vegas? relatively cheap and many, and I mean many, Gold's Gyms..and it's warm pretty much all year round (especially in the summer ). Many of the pro bodybuilders like Jay Cutler live there.




I would never want to live in vegas.  to much tourism (like NYC).  Plus, I know some people in AZ and I have some things hopefully lined up for myself.


----------



## oaktownboy (Mar 9, 2006)

never want to live in Vegas eh??? well housing is a lot cheaper than here..my dad just sold his house and is trying to figure out where tomove. I think he wants to stay in the Bay Area, but u can buy a lot more in Las Vegas, which just so happens is where my nextdoor neighbor of 20 years is moving to this year...He really likes it there. more bang for your buck


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 10, 2006)

Vegas is a pit of decadence, greed and failed glory - 

Satisfaction and salvation lies in the blue skies and passive vibes in AZ -


----------



## oaktownboy (Mar 10, 2006)

lol u live in India? how the hell would u know


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 10, 2006)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> lol u live in India? how the hell would u know


 
You would do well not to be disparaging my opinions sir! -


----------



## P-funk (Mar 10, 2006)

Okay, here is my lifting from yesterday.

Everything is from the hang (above the knee), just working on getting quicker under the bar and keeping it close.

The weights are:

snatch- 155 and then 160

clean and jerk- 205, 225 and then 230 (actaully 231 because I was mixing kilos and pounds).  My squat depth is pretty decent.

me...who else?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 10, 2006)

Derek and I just watched the Video here at work...

He said the Performance and the Music was a "priceless work of art" -  

I liked the big lifts - 
Looking pretty clean..
(What kind of crazy training plates are those?)


----------



## P-funk (Mar 10, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Derek and I just watched the Video here at work...
> 
> He said the Performance and the Music was a "priceless work of art" -
> 
> ...




those are the thick bumper plates from performbetter.com.  A lot of companies make bumper plates like that (york does too) because they are bigger and absorb force more easily so you get more life out of them then if you were to blow your money on nice bumpers and start training with them and ruin them within' a year.  I had a few bumpers on and then some regular plates too.

the work of art was courtesy of ivonne.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 10, 2006)

LOL  Good job Ivonne

Nice lifts P  I am impressed with the lack of pressing with that much weight   Good stuff.  Keep at it.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 10, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> LOL Good job Ivonne
> 
> Nice lifts P I am impressed with the lack of pressing with that much weight  Good stuff. Keep at it.


 
Lack of pressing??? -


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 10, 2006)

Guess it is a poor choice of words.  He just seems to drop under the weight.  I just find it pretty impressive to not have to press during the Jerk. I realize that is the way it is meant to be.  Just a compliment


----------



## P-funk (Mar 10, 2006)

I understood what you ment. thanks.  Actually, this weight is still a fairly light push press for me so it is easy to jerk it.  As the weight gets heavier, I end of pressing out more and fucking it up...lol


----------



## PreMier (Mar 11, 2006)

I wish my clean form was that nice.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 11, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I wish my clean form was that nice.




thanks....

Ugh, my form was terrible.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 11, 2006)

3/11/05

BW- 177

technique work today.

hang pull, pull, hang snatch (1 rep= two hang snatch pulls and then a snatch)
100/4 sets x 3 reps

i put the two pulls in there to help me work on keeping the bar close and getting more effecient with my pulling. 

hang pull, pull, clean and jerk
135/4x3

RDL (overhand hook grip)
315/4 sets x 5 reps

standing DB shoulder press
75/8
65/8
55/8

I could barely get the 75s today!!  I was shot by the time I got to this part of the workout....blah.

chin ups
BW/3 sets x 8 reps

stretch
eat
tired


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 12, 2006)

Lookin SOLID in here Brother Patrick, sounds like yu had a BUSY time at the Arnold this year, sorry we didn't meet up again!!! Next year, I will be there again,It's turned out to be a Annual trip now!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 12, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> *stretch..*
> *eat...*
> *"tired"*


 
 

Ah... You, good, work...

Go home, get rest...

Tomorrow more-ning, start er-rhee, six o'crock!


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 12, 2006)

Cool vid P.  I need to see if I can get my brother to follow me to the gym and tape my form on the C&J.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 13, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Cool vid P.  I need to see if I can get my brother to follow me to the gym and tape my form on the C&J.




hopefully your technique is better then mine.

I got some good feedback from my buddy.  I am starting a new program tomorrow.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 13, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Ah... You, good, work...
> 
> Go home, get rest...
> 
> Tomorrow more-ning, start er-rhee, six o'crock!



no shit man!  I am already beat (5 in a row starting at 6am.).  I still have 3 more to go tonight (finish at 9:15).


----------



## P-funk (Mar 14, 2006)

going to try and do something different with my training. Instead of focusing on a different biometer each day I am going to focus on one per week for my main lifts.  Week 1 will be higher volume, less intensity, working on power (focus on speed under the bar and technique).  Week 2 will be lower volume more intenisty and more strength oriented.


3/14/05
BW- 176

dynamic warm up

stabalizaion- quadraped hip/arm flexion (contral lateral)- 2 sets x 5 reps per side (w/5 sec hold in extension)

sprint technique- runners arms, sinlge leg sprint biomechanic work- 2 sets x 10 reps per side

plyo- ice skaters; stick the landing- 2 sets x 8 reps per leg

bar warm ups
snatch pulls
90kg/2 sets x 3 reps

this was the first time i decided to start my workout with pulls as a way to warm up for snatches.  I will do this on days when I am working on speed.  I will do a few sets of pulls at a higher weight then the weight i intend to snatch to help make the bar feel even lighter (and to help drive technique before moving on to the snatch.)

snatch
60kg/8 sets x 2 reps

DB bulgarian squat
RI= 60sec
60lb DBs/3sets x 6 reps

standing overhead press
RI= 60sec
160/6,6,3

wanted 6 reps on every set here.  I was way to fatigued to get it on that last set.  Needed more rest.  The first set felt pretty easy.  I could have probably hit an 8RM with it.

pulldown
RI= 60sec
plate#12/6
plate#13/6
plate#14/6

impossible for me to find a weight to work with on this exercise since i rarely ever do it.

rotators
grip work
stretch


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2006)

Light weight!  Hope its not windy in AZ, you will blow away!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 15, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Light weight!  Hope its not windy in AZ, you will blow away!




dead.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 16, 2006)

The weather in AZ is known to produce complimentary brainwave patterns
that cause positive hormone production...

Therefore P-funk will become freaky strong when he starts lifting there


----------



## P-funk (Mar 16, 2006)

lol...i hope so.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 16, 2006)

3/16/05

BW= 177.2

technique

dynamic warm up
stabalization- single leg plank- BW/2 x 60sec
plyo= box jump- 2 sets x 8 reps

clean pulls
110kg/2 sets x 5 reps

clean and jerk (speed and technque)
80kg/8 sets x 2 reps

east. fast.  form was better today.  really tried to focus on a different goal ever 2 sets.

BB step ups
135lbs/3 sets x 5 reps

bench press
225/3sets x 5 reps

first time really benching in awhile.  lets see how long it takes me to get back over 300lbs.

BB row
225/3  sets x 5 reps

stretch
eat


----------



## P-funk (Mar 18, 2006)

3/18/05

BW- ??  (forgot to weigh myself)

dynamic warm up
stabalization- multi-planer hip extensions (5 sec hold in each plane)- 2 sets x 5 reps per plane

snatch grip deadlift
worked up to 355 for a single

I was supposed to front squat next but the racks were all taken up so I did RDLs instead.

RDL
RI= 90sec
225 + med. jump stretch band*/5x5

*I placed one bad over the center of the bar and stood on the ends and did my pulls like that.  These felt good.  Weight was pretty light.  Speed was good.*

incline DB press (high incline)
RI= 90sec
90/3 sets x 8 reps

chin ups
RI= 90sec
BW + 25/8,8,7 

didn't have enough for 1 more rep on that last set.  I got about 2/3 of the way up (my chin to the bar) but I wont count it because i didn't get over the bar.

rev. peck deck
RI= 30sec
130/2x15

standing DB curls
RI= 30sec
30/15, 12

pressdowns
RI= 30sec
plate#12/2x15

forearm work
done


----------



## P-funk (Mar 21, 2006)

3/21/05

BW- 177.4

had a really great workout today.  felt good.

dynamic warm up

stabalization:
quadraped hip/arm extension (contral lateral) 2 sets x 5 reps (6 coutn pause on each rep)
crunches- 2 sets x 20 reps

snatch
80kg/1

felt really light and easy.  good groove.  I was going to move up to 85kg (my best snatch) but 80 felt so light that I decided to jump to 87.5kg.

87.5kg/1

smoked it!  PR!  Felt wicked light.  Today was the first day that I actually felt like I was hitting my positions and getting good pulls instead of muscling the weight up.  This went up no problem and with good speed.  Decided to bump it up to 90kg, a weight that I have tried numerous times and have missed.

90kg/2 sets x 0

Missed to reps and called it a day.  But, I have to be honest, it felt really light and I just missed them overhead.  I couldn't fix the bar into a good position and lost them.  I snapped both up from the floor really quick and got them overhead with ease. Just couldn't fix it.  I am confident I can get this weight though.

Bottom position overhead squat
135lbs/1 set x 3 reps
185/1 rep
205/1 rep

I saw a guy do these before but he was using chains suspended from the top of the rack (like westside BB lifters do).  I had to try them but had no chains so I tried to perform them from the pins in the squat rack.  With the chains the bar can move freely overhead as you set up.  Off the pins the barbell slides around and is hard to get a comfortable set up on.  The risk is greater then the reward so I wont do these again unless I have chains to do them right.  I will go with snatch grip behind the neck jerks next time.

endurance work:

standing BB overhead press
RI= 90sec
135/1 set x 15 reps
135/1 set x 9 reps (to tired to get those last 6 reps.  Shoulders shot after snatching)

pulldown
RI= 90sec
plate#10/2x15  (super lat pump)

cable rear delt flyes (standing)
RI= 60sec
10/2 sets x20 reps

grip
stretch


----------



## PreMier (Mar 21, 2006)

nice pr


----------



## P-funk (Mar 21, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> nice pr




thanks man.  i do it all for you.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 21, 2006)

...


...


----------



## P-funk (Mar 21, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> 
> ...




thanks monkey. 

pretty soon we will be training partners.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 21, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> thanks monkey.
> 
> pretty soon we will be training partners.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 21, 2006)

Just peeped the videos, looking good.

I wasn't really paying attention to your hand placement when you started doing cleans, I looked at the weights and said man, that fucker isn't going to snatch that is he?  Your jerks looked very quick, very quick. 

Good PR too, BTW.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 22, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Just peeped the videos, looking good.
> 
> I wasn't really paying attention to your hand placement when you started doing cleans, I looked at the weights and said man, that fucker isn't going to snatch that is he?  Your jerks looked very quick, very quick.
> 
> Good PR too, BTW.




thanks.  the form from the hang is pretty RAW.  I sent the videos to a buddy and got some graet feedback about what I need to fix.  I have been really working on technique.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 22, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> thanks.  the form from the hang is pretty RAW.  I sent the videos to a buddy and got some graet feedback about what I need to fix.  I have been really working on technique.



Just out of curiosity, what kind of pointers were you given?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 22, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity, what kind of pointers were you given?


 
Stupid, bumbling, pointers?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 22, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity, what kind of pointers were you given?



horizontal displacement of the bar because I initiating my pull with my shoulder behind the bar instead of over it. That is causing me to jump foreward to make the lift. this is why when i go for max lifts i am hit or miss, I either loose it foreward or i can wrestle it back and make it. i need to fix that. I need to stay on my feet longer. I am coming off the ground to much and that is causing me to not extend my hips fully on the pull which makes me loose a lot of power. If I get the full extension my cleans will go through the roof. So, I need to only come off the ground as I am about to go under the bar. My arms are to tense and need to relax more. Because they are tense I over pull with my arms....on my cleans you can see it as I never meet the bar one the way down. Instead I pull and keep pulling (with my arms) even as I decend into the bottom position. This results in the weight crashing down onto my shoulder a good few inches or so which makes the recovery a lot harder. And ofcouse...just move FASTER!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 23, 2006)

3/23/05

BW- 179 (ate crappy yesterday.  BW was is around 175-176 when I eat healthy)


dynamic warm up

stabalization/core:
one leg planks- 60sec x 1 plank on each leg
bicycles- 2 sets x 50reps

plyo:
box jump- 2 sets x 10 reps

cleans (no jerk)
90kg/1
100kg/2 sets x 1
110kg/1 rep

clean and jerk
114/1 rep (PR!)
116.5 (256lbs)/1 rep (PR!!)

two PRs!  Pretty happy.  the 256 was not my prettiest but it wasn't my ugliest either.  I let it get a little in front of me but I am thankfully a much better front squater then my cleans will lead you to believe (damn technique bullshit) so I was able to pull it back and save the lift.  I had a lot of confidence in my technique today and felt really good about my pulls.  Usually I am pretty shakey and hit or miss with my technique but I felt comfortable today.  On the 110kg clean I didn't even leave the floor.  I was so strong with the pull adn so quick under the bar that I didn't have to jump down.

jerks from the rack (working on technique)
RI= as long as it took me to walk to the water fountain and get a drink.  About 30sec)
225/5 sets x 1 rep

bench press
RI= 90sec
185/15
185/12

blah...I hate endurance

bent over row
RI- 90sec
185/12
185/10

still hate endurance...lol

rotators
grip
stretch


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 23, 2006)

Crappy eating eh??  Think that helped with your 2 PRs


----------



## P-funk (Mar 23, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Crappy eating eh??  Think that helped with your 2 PRs




no crappy like...I under ate, missed a meal, then ate a quiznos because I had no other food because I was on the road yesterday, then had a protein bar.  I probably ate less then usual!  lol.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 23, 2006)

Quizno's?

You fucker.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 23, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Quizno's?
> 
> You fucker.





Had to do it man.  They have the fucking toasted bread!  That place is like heaven.  I hope they have it in AZ.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 23, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Had to do it man. They have the fucking toasted bread! That place is like heaven. I hope they have it in AZ.


 
They do...

But you won't grow super strong quick like Monkey till you become a big fat lard-ass like me


(unless you plan on actually competing or something)


----------



## oaktownboy (Mar 23, 2006)

^^how would u know if u live in India? lol wtf


----------



## P-funk (Mar 23, 2006)

oak-  lol, it is a joke. mokey lives in michigan.  he is just weird.


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 23, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> oak-  lol, it is a joke. mokey lives in michigan.  he is just weird.



I don't think that needed to be explained ...

I'm somewhat interested in learning some more/learning about O-lifts... P-funk, did you pretty much just teach yourself at first?

I asked one of the staff at my gym if he knew anyone that teaches or coaches for it, and he didn't but knows someone that might... Right now I'm definately not thinking of doing them competitively, but you never know eventually...


----------



## P-funk (Mar 23, 2006)

at first I had someone show me some basic stuff and I worked on it from there.  Then, I went to another guy and had him show me some stuff and ways to improve my terrible technique so now I am just kind of working on all that stuff and trying to get better.  You really need someone to coach you through it at first.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 24, 2006)

Kickass PR P.  Isn't that like 10 pounds for you?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 24, 2006)

yea.  it felt good too.  I had it in my mind at the start of the workout that I was going to go for 120kg (264lbs).  I had some left in the tank after the 116 too.  But, the form was 100% perfect so I decided to not push higher even though I felt strong enough to keep going up.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 24, 2006)

3/15/06

cardio

Rowing-
3min warm up
1600 meters:
time- 5:57.8
pace- 1:50/500m
max heart rate- at 1200m hit 186 bpm


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 24, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 3/15/05
> 
> cardio
> 
> ...



Wow, 3/15/05 huh? Travel back in time or what? lol Just messin' with ya.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 24, 2006)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Wow, 3/15/05 huh? Travel back in time or what?


 
Thats how fast he is! -


----------



## P-funk (Mar 24, 2006)

edited.  thanks.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 24, 2006)

Stupid Mr. "PR" guy -


----------



## P-funk (Mar 25, 2006)

3/25/05

BW- 177.8

throat hurting a little.  not feel 100% but felt pretty good once I got going.


dynamic warm up

stabalization/core:
- stability bal plank (hands on ball arms at 90 degrees)- 2 x 30sec.
- stability ball crunches- 2 x 20

snatch grip deadlift
RI= 120sec
335/4 sets x 2 reps

front squat
RI= 60sec
185 + iron woody blue bands/5x5

incline DB press
RI= 90sec
90/10, 10, 6

NG pull up
RI= 90sec
bw + 35/8,6,6

Barbell curl
RI= 30sec
75/2 sets x 10 reps

band piston pressdowns
RI= 30sec
iron woody blue bands/2 sets x 30 reps per hand

rev. peck deck
RI= 30sec
145/2 sets x 15 reps

grip
stretch


----------



## P-funk (Mar 28, 2006)

3/28/05

BW- 176

dynamic warm up
plyo- ice skater stick the landing- 2 sets x 10 reps each leg

Snatch work- Dynamic effort

snatch pulls
95kg/1set x 10 reps

really easy.  I was supposed to fail at 10 but I picked a weight that was to easy.  I should have kept going until I failed but oh well.

snatch
RI= 45sec
52.5kg/10 sets x 2 reps

drop snatch
RI= 60sec
95lbs + Iron Woody Super mini bands/4 sets x 3 reps

First time doing these with the bands.  Used light weight since I was unsure of how it would feel.  I liked it.  Defenitly made me move quicker and stick the landing.  I am going to rotate the band tension weekly.  Next week will be the super mini's double tied at the bottom and then the next week will be iron woody light bands.

snatch grip bent over BB row
Ri= 45sec
185lbs/3 sets x 8 reps

stretch


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 29, 2006)

One day (when the weather is warm  )
you can enlighten me as to WTH you're doing w/these wo's

(the theory is obviously over my head) - LOLAM


----------



## P-funk (Mar 29, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> One day (when the weather is warm  )
> you can enlighten me as to WTH you're doing w/these wo's
> 
> (the theory is obviously over my head) - LOLAM




I am accomodatinog resistance by building my strength through the full ROM.  the band tension increase the tension on the bar as it moves through the ROM.  they help to give you confindence in the lift, move quicker, and lift heavier loads at lockout with less eccentric loading.  they also have a great core element as they move the bar around a great deal.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 29, 2006)

My throat is fucked!  Thats why I havent been working out, is yours feeling better?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 29, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> My throat is fucked!  Thats why I havent been working out, is yours feeling better?



yea, mine is better.  It hurt all weekend though.

Hope you feel better.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 29, 2006)

3/29/05

BW- 175.6

dnyamic effort jerks

dynamic warm up

standing barbell press
145/1 set x 13 reps

Jerks off the Rack
RI= 45sec
Bar + iron woody super mini's double wrapped/10 sets x 2 reps

I don't know how much this weight equates too.  The web page says that the super mini's are 10-50lbs.  I double wrapped them on the bar so the tension was extra heavy.  Felt pretty good.  I don't care what the tension amounts to...all I care is that I was getting some strain.  Speed was great and the bands really foreced me to drive into a split jerk very quickly and hold a strong lock out.  I am guessing it to be around or a little over 200lbs at lockout which is fine for dynamic effort work.  I will go for a max attempt on them next week to extablish some percentages for bar weight in the following weeks.  On a side note, this guy came over and wanted to try it out after I was done....He jerked the bar to about his nose and it just fucking buried him.  He wasn't even close.  Thing just drove him right down to the safety pins (it was pretty funny).  So I had to single loop it for him.

NG pull ups
RI= 30sec
BW/15,10,5,5

couldn't find the dip belt to work heavier so I just did body weight and lowered my rest interval.

grip
abs
stretch


----------



## PreMier (Mar 29, 2006)

what did you take to make it feel better?  I have these throat lozenges that are too strong and my whole face goes numb


----------



## P-funk (Mar 29, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> what did you take to make it feel better?  I have these throat lozenges that are too strong and my whole face goes numb




I drank green tea.

had chicken soup.

and some ricola (sp?) cough drops.

and drank lots of water.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 29, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> what did you take to make it feel better?  I have these throat lozenges that are too strong and my whole face goes numb



Hope you don't mind me popping my two cents in here....

I felt the same way about the Chloroseptic throat lozenges, they were too strong.  However, the Chlorospetic throat strips worked great even though they are half the strength of the lozenge.  I also found taking Claretin (genertic brand) worked for me since my sore throat was partial caused by allergies.  

Great workouts P-funk.  I've been lurking in here for a while   Again hope you don't mind.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 29, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> this guy came over and wanted to try it out after I was done....He jerked the bar to about his nose and it just fucking buried him. He wasn't even close. Thing just drove him right down to the safety pins


 


I want to laugh more at this,
as I watch people at my gym try to imitate
my attempts at proper lifting motions......

However, I would probably ended up on my ass as well - LOL


----------



## P-funk (Mar 29, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I want to laugh more at this,
> as I watch people at my gym try to imitate
> my attempts at proper lifting motions......
> 
> However, I would probably ended up on my ass as well - LOL




dude, no joke, it was like the coyote getting shot out of the ACME sling shot.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 29, 2006)

Funny you brought that up ..

I've seen people try to do exercises they have never done before after i completed it while they were watching

And by that, i mean exercises like deadlifts, lunges, step-ups, and so forth and they try to prove they are stronger by doing more weight with horrible form


----------



## P-funk (Mar 30, 2006)

3/30/06

bw- 176.4

Dynamic effort cleans

Dynamic warm up

plyo- Box jumps
2 sets x 2 reps

clean pulls
265/1 set x 10 reps

Doing high reps on pulls is brutal.  Way more so then deadlifting in the same rep range.  This weight was pretty good for 10 reps though.  Speed was nice.  I could have probably jsut slung it up there and cleaned it.

cleans
RI= 45sec
70kg/10sets x 2 reps

close grip bench press
RI= 45sec
225/8 sets x 3 reps

reverse peck deck
RI= 30sec
160/3 sets x 12 reps

stretch


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 30, 2006)

Dont know if you mentioned it before ..

What's your max clean and jerk and snatch?

and What's the average max clean and jerk and snatch of the pro olympic athletes? (Like the range)

Just wanted to see where u stand


----------



## P-funk (Mar 30, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Dont know if you mentioned it before ..
> 
> What's your max clean and jerk and snatch?
> 
> ...




my snatch is pretty down...87.5kg.
my clean is not that great.  the best I have gone up to was 116kg.

I don't know if these are my "real" maxes though.  I mean, I have only been doing REAL olympic lifting since last end of june/begning of july...so, not even a year.  My technique still needs a lot of work, which takes a long time to build up that ability.  I still muscle weight a lot.  Even though 87.5kg is my max I have thrown 90kg over my head before (many times) but my poor technique keeps me from secruing the lift.  For the clean, I can pull a lot of weight off the floor quickly but my technique and speed aren't up to par with my strength so I need to work on those things.

I am getting in the game way to late to match up to the top guys in the sport as they have already had years and years of experience.  The guy that won the 77kg class at the last world championships did 165/196 (snatch/clean and jerk) and the guy that came in last did 138/180 (snatch/clean and jerk).  So, I have a ways to go.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 30, 2006)

Yea, a looong ways to go you pud


----------



## P-funk (Mar 30, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, a looong ways to go you pud




that's okay.  I will still deadlift heavy and get strong in other lifts while working on my technique.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 30, 2006)

Your my hero


----------



## P-funk (Mar 30, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Your my hero




no, you are my hero.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 30, 2006)

NO!!! Your MY hero!!!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 30, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> NO!!! Your MY hero!!!




no you.

YOU
YOU
YOU
YOU
YOU
YOU
YOU
YOU
YOU
YOU
YOU


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 30, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Dont know if you mentioned it before ..
> 
> What's your max clean and jerk and snatch?
> 
> ...


 
^^^ This is Ghey!!!! ^^^

This would be like Squatting for the first time...
(No, not doing a correct power squat to parallel)
Just the very first time you even tried to do that...

And then 12 months later comparing yourself to Ed Coan - 


(Oh, except Olympic lifting is at least 10x harder than that)


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 30, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> This is Ghey!!!!
> 
> This would be like Squatting for the first time...
> (No, not doing a correct power squat to parallel)
> ...



Dude, you interpreted it wrong. I wasn't "comparing" him to the elite olympic lifters. I just wanted to see how far he has gotten in terms of progressing over time since he first started doing olympic training for real and see if he was close to them or still has a ways to go. As he said, he still has a long way to go because i wasn't exactly sure how much he had improved over time and i figured he was close because he is a strong guy who is very experienced so i was just curious thats all.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 30, 2006)

Your workouts are looking superb, and the weight your throwing around is very good aswell. 

I am curious though, as I have two questions for you.

First off, with the different style of training you now do, has your physique improved, stayed the same, gotten worse?  Obviously you won't be in the condition I last saw you in, at your competition, I am just curious if you are seeing gains in your physique.

Secondly, what are the chances of a guy like you and a girl like me.... you know?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 31, 2006)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> First off, with the different style of training you now do, has your physique improved, stayed the same, gotten worse?  Obviously you won't be in the condition I last saw you in, at your competition, I am just curious if you are seeing gains in your physique.




Well, my condition is not terrible.  I am still lean, etc....I am not actively trying to gain size because that is not my goal.  I just want to get stronger and stay in the same weight class.  So, I eat and jsut try and maintain where I am.  If I wanted to gain size training like this all I would have to do is throw in a few more sets at the end of my workout with higher reps to increase my mechanical/metabolic work and eat a little bit more.  No biggie.  But, hyerptrophy is not a goal of mine.



> Secondly, what are the chances of a guy like you and a girl like me.... you know?



not a chance in hell.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 31, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> not a chance in hell.


 
Thats right ladies he is all mine


----------



## P-funk (Mar 31, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> ^^^ This is Ghey!!!! ^^^
> 
> This would be like Squatting for the first time...
> (No, not doing a correct power squat to parallel)
> ...




Ed Coan is the friggin' man!  I don't get into powerlifting in the WPO or the IPA because I hate all the smoke and mirrors bull shit with their 5ply squat suit and their metal X super bench press shirt.  The fact that some of those guys are getting 300-400lbs more on the bench with the use of the shirt just makes the sport suck.  plus, those federations have such sketchy judging....high squats pass all the time.

But, I will give tons of props to the guys that lift in the USAPL.  That is a fucking legit organization.  they allow a very minimal amount of gear (basically what you need to be safe) and they have some strict judging going on.  I have tons of props for the guys that compete in that like Brad Gillingham and Ed Coan.  they are no joke.  they do all their training totally raw almost year round save for a few weeks prior to a meet.  they are just stong beasts.  total props.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 31, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> dude, no joke, it was like the coyote getting shot out of the ACME sling shot.


 
I did jerks from the rack in the cage yesterday...

With the support bars set over my head
so I could only push the bar so high...

I was burying myself way down deep each time I jerked
(But I didn't hit the stops)

Sucked though, didn't feel natural at all...
(Mostly just being in the cage)


----------



## P-funk (Mar 31, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I did jerks from the rack in the cage yesterday...
> 
> With the support bars set over my head
> so I could only push the bar so high...
> ...




that is a good way to work on driving yourself into a split.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 31, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> that is a good way to work on *driving* yourself into a *split*.


 
Instead I *drove* my right knee into a *fit* - 

But I am still going to try to lift tomorrow - 
(I am trying to find a VIDCAM)


----------



## MJH (Mar 31, 2006)

Workouts look awesome man, nice to see someone else going for something other than just hypertrophy, join the club. 

Any future competitions you have in mind?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 31, 2006)

M.J.H. said:
			
		

> Workouts look awesome man, nice to see someone else going for something other than just hypertrophy, join the club.
> 
> Any future competitions you have in mind?




once I get out to AZ I will beging competing again.  To much on plate with moving and stuff.

how are you?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 1, 2006)

4/1/05

BW- 174.2

dynamic warm up

RDL
315 + iron woody super mini band draped over the middle of the bar (me standing on it) double wrapped/1 set x 7 reps

was going for 10 but stopped at 7.  Could I have gotten 10?  Probably.  Would the last three have been ugly as sin.  Defenitly.  So I plulled the plug.  Don't know what I had as far as band tension.  Not as much as if I had bands on both ends of the bar but I don't own a jumpstretch platform so I do it this way.  maybe an extra 20-30lbs?

Back Squat
RI= 45sec
175 + double wrapped super mini bands on each side/10 sets x 2 reps

real quick.  no messing around.  fast turnaround at the top and bottom.  Again, unsure of what the band tension was giving me at the top.  Double wrapping it is brutal though, it really pulls down on you.  Maybe I was getting an extra 30-50lbs per side?

chest supported row (angled grip)
RI= 90sec
135/1 set x 8 reps
145/1 set x 8 reps
155/1 set x 8 reps

stretch
shower
food


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 1, 2006)

Those band squats sound rough.  Were you aiming for maximal acceleration on these, or did you just feel like doing a cluster?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 1, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Those band squats sound rough.  Were you aiming for maximal acceleration on these, or did you just feel like doing a cluster?




they weren't clusters.  It was dynamic effort squatting.  I was going for speed.  I doubled the super mini's to give me more tension at the top.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 1, 2006)

if they were clusers I would have been working heavier, closer to a 5RM with 5 sets of 2 reps with 10-15sec rest = 1 full set of work.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 1, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> if they were clusers I would have been working heavier, closer to a 5RM with 5 sets of 2 reps with 10-15sec rest = 1 full set of work.



Gotcha gotcha.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 4, 2006)

4/4/05

BW- 175.6

dynamic warm up

plyometric-
ice skater stick the landing-  2 x 10 reps each leg

this week is "max effort" week.  But, I do my max efforts a bit difference.  I need to think of a better name because I only really try and max once every 4-6 weeks.  Now that I don't have a contest for awhile I will be doing less maxing out and working on just hitting good technique and speed on weights that are a higher intensity.  I will still do all my other stuff heavy like pulls etc....that is important to maintaining and gaining strength.  On my "max effort" week I will work on singles at around 90-95% of my max and just work on solid tecnique.


Snatch
80kg/5 sets x 1 rep

speed was great today.  Technique felt good and very comfortable.  I had to fight myself not to throw on 90kg and go heavier.  I really wanted to work on being solid with my technique.

behind the neck snatch grip jerks
RI= 90sec
185/1 set x 3 reps
205/1 set x 3 reps
225/2 sets x 3 reps

Probably wont do this exercise anymore.  I like it and 225 felt really really light.  But I just feel like the risk is greater then the reward on this exercise.  The hardest part of it is lowering the bar back behind my neck in preparation for the next set.  It makes me feel uneasy.  I honestly think I could probably jerk 260-275 from this position because it felt so light.  Next time i will jsut do snatches and follow them with a drop snatch since doing that exercise with higher intensity will give me better crossover.

high hang snatch pull (at the knees) from the pins
RI= 90sec
275/4 sets x 3 reps

seated CG maching row
RI= 90sec
180/3 sets x 10 reps

grip
core
stretch
out


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 4, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 4/4/05
> 
> BW- 175.6
> 
> ...


----------



## P-funk (Apr 4, 2006)

1) yea, I loose the battle too.  90kg has been throwin' over my head to many times...lol.  I have no control as I psyche myself up and pull it so hard that I can't secure the lift.  I will get it though.

2) I am not going low at all.  Not like a drop snatch.  I am just poping the hips quick and catching the bar overhead.  Like a jerk.  I am actually going to maybe throw in a behind the neck/front of the neck split jerk combo....unrack the bar in the back squat position.  Behind the neck split jerk it with a clean grip.  Set it down on your front delts and split jerk it again.  The behind the neck split jerk with a clean grip really helps to "grease the groove".

3) I usually will either hold it up at the top (on my toes and shrugging) for a second and making an isometric contraction or I will just lower it back to the pins, set it down and then pull again.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 4, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 2) I am not going low at all.  Not like a drop snatch.  I am just poping the hips quick and catching the bar overhead.  Like a jerk.  I am actually going to maybe throw in a behind the neck/front of the neck split jerk combo....unrack the bar in the back squat position.  Behind the neck split jerk it with a clean grip.  Set it down on your front delts and split jerk it again.  The behind the neck split jerk with a clean grip really helps to "grease the groove".



They did something like this in that Weightlifting Combinations for Sport Vdieo I bought, looked pretty cool.


----------



## MJH (Apr 4, 2006)

What are your goals right now?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 4, 2006)

M.J.H. said:
			
		

> What are your goals right now?




just to get faster and more powerful and work on my technique.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 6, 2006)

4/6/06

bw- 177.2 (??my weight fluctuates so much from like 174 one day to 177 the next.  yet i east the same meals daily?)

dynamic warm up

plyo- jump squat- 2 sets x 10 reps

cleans
RI- 120sec
110kg/5 sets x 1 rep

speed was shit today!  form was clean though.  all 5 were no problem.  since my speed was feeling slow I decided to keep the weight there adn just work with it instead of go heavier.  I am tired....went to the knicks game last night.

jerks off the rack
RI= 90sec
95lbs + double wrapped iron super mini bands on each side/1x1
115lbs + double wrapped iron super mini bands on each side/1x1
145lbs + double wrapped iron super mini bands on each side/2 sets x 1 rep
150lbs + double wrapped iron super mini bands on each side/1x1

speed was pretty good going under the bar.  Don't know what I had in the way of intensity at the top with the bands.  It was defenitly whipping me around though.

high hang clean pull (at knees) from pins
RI= 90sec
315/4 sets x 3 reps

light weight moved really fast.  I can really snap this weight.  I wish I was blessed with enough speed to get under the bar.    I have like no speed to get under the bar quickly.  It sucks.  Oh well, at least this training is improving my deadlift.    I can always do a deadlift meet.

stretch
eat


feeling pretty good.  I started seriously olympic lifting last july (before that I had just goofed around and REALLY had no technique.  I just did it to supplement my training and learn something new.).  The last time I competed was last september and then I ripped my abdominal muscles about 4 weeks after.  In my last meet in september my 3rd attempts were 82.5 in the snatch, which I missed out front so I had to settle for my second attempt which was 77.5 and 110 in the clean and jerk which I made.  My new openers next time I compete will be 80/110 or even a little more then that as I can get more weight on the bar.  I am pretty happy.  Right now I need to get about 30 more KGs on my total to be able to qualify for the 2006 american open......Originally I thought this was an unattainable goal.  Now I think I may be able to do it.  I really hope.  I am working hard.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 6, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I am pretty happy. Right now I need to get about 30 more KGs on my total to be able to qualify for the 2006 american open......Originally I thought this was an unattainable goal. Now I think I may be able to do it. I really hope. I am working hard.


 
That is good to hear congrats has to be pretty exciting thinking about those goals. 

Little off topic.... have you ironed out when you are leaving for sure to Arizona?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 6, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> That is good to hear congrats has to be pretty exciting thinking about those goals.
> 
> Little off topic.... have you ironed out when you are leaving for sure to Arizona?




yea, I am happy.  To know that I took my previous third attempts (my max lifts which I wasn't consistent with) and turned them into consistend and controlled openers or possibly less then openers I am pretty excited.

We are going to AZ the last weekend of this month to find a place and we will have a better idea then.  I wish we could leave now....I am so beat on NYC.  I just want out!!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 6, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Right now I need to get about 30 more KGs on my total to be able to qualify for the 2006 american open......Originally I thought this was an unattainable goal.  Now I think I may be able to do it.  I really hope.  I am working hard.




Believe in yourself, and you can attain your goals...I am living proof...Beefcake.








BEEFCAKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## P-funk (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## tucker01 (Apr 6, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yea, I am happy. To know that I took my previous third attempts (my max lifts which I wasn't consistent with) and turned them into consistend and controlled openers or possibly less then openers I am pretty excited.
> 
> We are going to AZ the last weekend of this month to find a place and we will have a better idea then. I wish we could leave now....I am so beat on NYC. I just want out!!


 
Good Stuff,  was just curious.  I might be in the area the beginning of June to hit up Yankee Stadium.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 6, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> bw- 177.2 (??my weight fluctuates so much from like 174 one day to 177 the next.  yet i east the same meals daily?)



I'm the same way.  I hover around 196-198 mostly, but I jump between 195-200 sometimes, and I eat almost the same thing daily.  My weighing conditions are usually pretty damned close too.  I don't get it.

Good workout though.  Sometimes it's just nice to nail a bunch of reps a little below your max and boost your confidence.  Once 110kg feels like cake, 120kg won't be so challenging.  I think you should definitely be able to reach that goal P.  30kg between the two is not a huge gap at all, and you have been closing that gap at a pretty steady pace!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 6, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I'm the same way.  I hover around 196-198 mostly, but I jump between 195-200 sometimes, and I eat almost the same thing daily.  My weighing conditions are usually pretty damned close too.  I don't get it.
> 
> Good workout though.  Sometimes it's just nice to nail a bunch of reps a little below your max and boost your confidence.  Once 110kg feels like cake, 120kg won't be so challenging.  I think you should definitely be able to reach that goal P.  30kg between the two is not a huge gap at all, and you have been closing that gap at a pretty steady pace!




thanks pimp...I hope you are right.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 8, 2006)

4/8/06

BW- 176

Damn tired today.  Spent 9-5 at the USAW club coach course, on my feet, performing lifts (even though they were light).  Lots of fun.  We had a match in who could sotts press more.  That is when you sit in the bottom position of a front squat and overhead press the bar.  There was two of us standing.  He loaded up 60kg and did it.  I took 60kg and did it.  We went to 70kg...He got it.  I got it up to my forehead and couldn't lock it out.  Even though he is two weight classes higher then me I still hate losing.  .....I missed out on a meet a few weeks ago.  From the looks of it I would have won my weight class with my openers.....must have been a really weak meet if I could have won.


Anyway, onto the workout.  Tired.  Fried.  Decided to just hit some singles and call it a day.

dynamic warm up

snatch deadlift
worked up to  280 + a double wrapped Iron woody light band over the center of the bar for a single.  Took 290...got it all the way up but couldn't get my shoulders back for the lock out.  Don't know how much this (280) was with band tension.  Maybe around 350??


front squat
worked up to 285 + single wrapped iron woody light bands on each side of the bar for a single.  Felt pretty good about this.  Haven't maxed on the front squat in a long time.  I may be close to getting a double bodyweight front squat soon.

CG bench press
worked up to 280 for a single

bent over BB row
185/3 sets x 12 reps

grip
done
blah


----------



## P-funk (Apr 10, 2006)

4/10/06

BW- 175

dynamic warm up

overhead BB press
155/2 sets x 8 reps

jerks off the rack
RI= 45sec
95 + double wrapped iron woody super mini's on each side/10 sets x 2 reps

blast strap supine pullups w/feet on stability ball
BW/3 sets x 12 reps

blast starts abdominal fall out
BW/3 sets x 10 reps

DB curls
35/1 set x 12 reps
35/1 set x 10 reps

just for fun....lol....and, I was looking pretty full and lean after my refeed so I felt it neccessary to pump my arms up...hahaha...

grip
stretch
out


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 10, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> DB curls
> 35/1 set x 12 reps
> 35/1 set x 10 reps
> 
> just for fun....lol....and, I was looking pretty full and lean after my refeed so I felt it neccessary to pump my arms up...


----------



## P-funk (Apr 10, 2006)

where the hell did you get that weird picture?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hey Patrick, just saying hi. Good luck finding a place in AZ, are you looking online at all ahead of time?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 10, 2006)

yea, we are looking online.  We are going for a weekend at the end of this month to find a place.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 11, 2006)

4/11/06

BW- 175.4


dynamic warm up

snatch pulls
100kg/2 sets x 8 reps

snatch
RI= 45sec
55kg/10 sets x 2 reps

some power snatches, some squat snatches.  some from the floor, below the knee, above the knee.....just working on speed and my pull.  each set had a different goal/focus.

drop snatches
RI= 60sec
95lbs + single wrapped iron woody super mini's on each side/4x4

CG machine row
RI= 60sec
180/3sets x 12 reps

stretch stretch stretch


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 11, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yea, we are looking online. We are going for a weekend at the end of this month to find a place.


 
I'll be waiting for you, Punk!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 12, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I'll be waiting for you, Punk!




when do you make the official move Monkey shit?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 12, 2006)

Still looking good with the Oly lifting Patrick. Everything going well? I think you'll like AZ, it'll be a big change from NY though.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 12, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Still looking good with the Oly lifting Patrick. Everything going well? I think you'll like AZ, it'll be a big change from NY though.




yea, I am ready for the change though.  I am so beat on NYC.  I want to leave now.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 12, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> when do you make the official move Monkey shit?



Look at my SIG!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 13, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Look at my SIG!



Oh snap...11 days left!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 13, 2006)




----------



## P-funk (Apr 13, 2006)

4/13/06

BW- 175.4

dynamic warm up
plyometric- box jump- 2 sets x 8 reps

clean pulls
130kg/2 sets x 8 reps

cleans
RI= 45sec
75kg/10 sets x 2 reps

some power cleans, some hang cleans (from above and below the knee).  just working on speed and pulling technique.

CG bench press
RI= 45sec
230/8 sets x 2 reps

pullups
RI= 90sec
BW + 25/3 sets x 8 reps

stretch


----------



## P-funk (Apr 13, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

>




what?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 13, 2006)

11 days left?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 13, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> 11 days left?




until he moves to AZ!!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 13, 2006)

We are opening a new office in PHX.  But as of right now I want to stay here.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 13, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> We are opening a new office in PHX.  But as of right now I want to stay here.




that's cool.  at least you have options though.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 14, 2006)

What are your thoughts on benching again P?  Has it tightened you up in the front at all, or are you remaining pretty unaffected?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 14, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> What are your thoughts on benching again P?  Has it tightened you up in the front at all, or are you remaining pretty unaffected?




I had to originally give it up to increase my flexability.  Now that I have opened up my shoulders over the past year I have gone back to bencing and it seems to be okay so long as I maintain my flexability and keep working on it.  I don't do regular bench pressing either....I hate the way it feels.  I only do the close grips .....aside form feeling better on the shoudlers, they really trash my triceps which help increase lock out strenght on the snatch and the jerk.


----------



## ablc (Apr 14, 2006)

Hi 
I love Arizona, mountain views, clean (in most places) dry air, rarely rains when it's not the rainy season...so much to like  
What city are you moving to?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 15, 2006)

ablc said:
			
		

> Hi
> I love Arizona, mountain views, clean (in most places) dry air, rarely rains when it's not the rainy season...so much to like
> What city are you moving to?




outside of phoenix.  like the mesa, tempe, chandler area.


----------



## mrmark (Apr 15, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> outside of phoenix.  like the mesa, tempe, chandler area.




sounds exciting. what will happen to your personal training?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 15, 2006)

mrmark said:
			
		

> sounds exciting. what will happen to your personal training?




I have a few places lined up out there to work.  I am trying to get a business off the ground out there though that doesn't really have to do with personal training for the general public (ie no more fat bitchy house wives) because for the most part I hate it.


----------



## mrmark (Apr 15, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I have a few places lined up out there to work.  I am trying to get a business off the ground out there though that doesn't really have to do with personal training for the general public (ie no more fat bitchy house wives) because for the most part I hate it.



I can sympathise with you on the fat wife thing. 

Anyways, best of luck on the move.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 15, 2006)

ablc said:
			
		

> Hi
> I love Arizona, mountain views, clean (in most places) dry air, rarely rains when it's not the rainy season...so much to like
> What city are you moving to?




Watch out his woman will fuck you up!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 15, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Watch out his woman will fuck you up!




huh?  do you know her?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 15, 2006)

Who Ivonne?


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 15, 2006)

Someone have a stalker?  LOL


----------



## P-funk (Apr 15, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Who Ivonne?




no, do you know who the other person is?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 15, 2006)

No, but I think she likes you


----------



## PreMier (Apr 15, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Someone have a stalker?  LOL



 damn! http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1318017&postcount=1


----------



## P-funk (Apr 15, 2006)

I know who this is.....this is wannabebetter from oxygen....lol...busted!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## P-funk (Apr 15, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

>




you love the sheep smilie you fag.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 15, 2006)

I cant wait for Halloween to put you in a sheep costume you dick.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 15, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I cant wait for Halloween to put you in a sheep costume you dick.




you are so fucked in the head....hahahhaha.....


Aight....enough sittin' around watching Dora The explorer for me.  I need to get to the gym and work the fuck out!  Then relax.  It is going up to 78 degrees in NYC today!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 15, 2006)

4/15/06

BW- 172.8 (light weight baby....Light weight!)

dynamic warm up

RDL
315 + one iron woody super mini doubled wrapped through the center/8 reps
315 + one iron woody super mini doubled wrapped through the center/5 reps

2 sets of pure hell.  almost shit my pants and puked....almost.

back squat
RI= 45-60sec
205 + 1 double wrapped irone woody on both sides/6 sets x 2 reps

good tension at the top.  bands were doubled up all the way on the last pin in the power rack.

blast strap push ups
BW/3 sets x 15 reps

blas strap abdominal fallout
BW/2sets x 10reps

ugh....my abs are so sore.

blast strap supine pull up w/feet on stability ball
BW/3 sets x 12 reps

blast strap rear delt flyes
BW/6 reps
BW/5reps

had nothing at this point.  could barely even move myself so i stopped and moved on to beach muscles!

BB curls
95/2 sets x 8 reps

beach muscles baby!  beach muscles.....this exercise is so fucking gay.

grip
stretch
see ya


----------



## P-funk (Apr 15, 2006)

In other news, I just got my 1993 Melbourne Australia training hall tape of the weightlifting world championships (preparing the week of the world championship).....lots of heavy heavy hitters here....Looks like I am not watching baseball today.


----------



## ablc (Apr 15, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Watch out his woman will fuck you up!




Huh.  Isn't from O2 or he'd have known who I am, so he doesn't know about my fight training, either.  He must be smart!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 15, 2006)

ablc said:
			
		

> Huh.  Isn't from O2 or he'd have known who I am, so he doesn't know about my fight training, either.  He must be smart!





you aren't a fighter.  you are a powerlifter.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 16, 2006)

ablc said:
			
		

> Huh.  Isn't from O2 or he'd have known who I am, so he doesn't know about my fight training, either.  He must be smart!


----------



## ablc (Apr 16, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you aren't a fighter.  you are a powerlifter.



Yeah, but most of the guys I train with at the studio don't know that.  They just think I'm scary strong.  Besides, I trained Krav before lifting...and it's probably why I took to lifting, as it gave me a decent base to work with/experience generating power from my whole body.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 17, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Looks like I am not watching baseball today.


 

http://arizona.diamondbacks.mlb.com/NASApp/mlb/ari/ticketing/season_tickets_partial.jsp


----------



## P-funk (Apr 17, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> http://arizona.diamondbacks.mlb.com/NASApp/mlb/ari/ticketing/season_tickets_partial.jsp




we will go to a game....don't you worry about that.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 17, 2006)

Man, I just studied the seating arrangements for those partial season pkgs
and they kinda suck -


----------



## P-funk (Apr 17, 2006)

fuck partial season packages.  I wouldn't pay money for a bunch of tickets to a National Leauge team....fuck the NL.  AL is were it is at.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 17, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> fuck partial season packages. I wouldn't pay money for a bunch of tickets to a National Leauge team....fuck the NL. AL is were it is at.


 
Yeah teams like the Jays or the Red Sox


----------



## P-funk (Apr 17, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Yeah teams like the Jays or the Red Sox




*cough* indians *cough*


----------



## P-funk (Apr 17, 2006)

4/17/05

30min. of mobility/flexability work.


----------



## WantItBad (Apr 17, 2006)

dude how can you like the indians and the NL is where its at GO BRAVES


----------



## P-funk (Apr 17, 2006)

WantItBad said:
			
		

> dude how can you like the indians and the NL is where its at GO BRAVES




I grew up in Cleveland...that's how.


----------



## WantItBad (Apr 17, 2006)

so go Browns too?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 17, 2006)

WantItBad said:
			
		

> so go Browns too?




you better fucking believe it!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 17, 2006)

Sad..  Browns..


----------



## WantItBad (Apr 17, 2006)

ahaha....king james is the best athlete in cleveland


----------



## P-funk (Apr 17, 2006)

King James is great!

The Browns are stacked this year. There is a good shot they can take the AFC central.  they really picked up some heavy hitters this offseason.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## P-funk (Apr 17, 2006)

keep rolling those eyes monkey shit....this year we are watching the AZ Cardinals


----------



## PreMier (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## P-funk (Apr 17, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

>




yea, we shall see.

Atleast they are better then that Pro team they have in UT....oh wait...you don't have a team??


----------



## PreMier (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 18, 2006)

oy-vay! - 







*You're a football head kid!*


----------



## P-funk (Apr 18, 2006)

4/18/05

BW- 174.2

absolutly fucking terrible workout today.  Not even worth posting....But I will anyway.  Everything was off.  I feel like I should just give up olmypic lifting and stop kidding myself and just do bench press/deadlift meets.

snatch
80kg/1 (easy)
85kg/0  (WTF?  didn't even extend my hips at the top.  terrible form)
80kg/1 (drop back down....easy)
85kg/0 (DAMN!  WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH ME THIS IS EASY WEIGHT.)
85kg/1 (fucking finally.  It isn't like I have never done this before)
85kg/0
85kg/0  Holy shit.  2 more misses at this weight
80kg/1 (may as well end on a fucking made lift damn it)

dead hang snatch (from waist)
50kg/1x2
60kg/4 sets x 2 reps

chin up
BW/3sets x 10 reps



just pathetic. So angry I didn't even bother stretching.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 18, 2006)

> absolutly fucking terrible workout today. Not even worth posting....But I will anyway. Everything was off. I feel like I should just give up olmypic lifting and stop kidding myself and just do bench press/deadlift meets.



Think positive. Anger and frustration leads to more problems and a continued habit of not being able to perform. The mind is a powerful tool. We all have bad days. Next time, you will break a new record.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 18, 2006)

Heh reminds me of the day I missed 125lbs push pressing twice after I got 137 consistently the couple weeks before... Your mind probably just wasn't in the game, happens to everyone now and then...

However, there's nothing wrong with powerlifting meets =p


----------



## P-funk (Apr 18, 2006)

thanks guys.  having bad days in the gym sucks big time.

sean- unless they are RAW meets, I am not a fan of powerlifting.  Or USAPL, I can get into that federation.  I hate the IPA, WPO....anythign that the westside guys compete in pretty much.  It is boring to me.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 18, 2006)

I may go WO today - hahaha

I haven't trained since you cursed my last leg day -


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 18, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> thanks guys.  having bad days in the gym sucks big time.
> 
> sean- unless they are RAW meets, I am not a fan of powerlifting.  Or USAPL, I can get into that federation.  I hate the IPA, WPO....anythign that the westside guys compete in pretty much.  It is boring to me.


Yeah, I'm not really that interested in a suit/shirt meet... I want to find a RAW meet...

I don't really get the point of meet with gear... I mean, it's just an extra expense and it makes the whole concept more complicated by having to factor gear into the mix...


----------



## P-funk (Apr 18, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I may go WO today - hahaha
> 
> I haven't trained since you cursed my last leg day -




how did I curse your last leg day?


Only 6 days left!


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 18, 2006)

I had a kind of shitty day in the gym the other day myself.  It is probably even more common dealing with really technical lifts like the snatch and C&J.  It happens.  Brush it off and keep breaking PRs.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 19, 2006)

4/19/05

30min. mobility/flexibility circuit.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 19, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> how did I curse your last leg day?
> 
> 
> Only 6 days left!


 
You treated me badly, and beat me unmercifully
I fell down the steps and my shoes came off


----------



## P-funk (Apr 19, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> You treated me badly, and beat me unmercifully
> I fell down the steps and my shoes came off




lol.....

saw the knees were a bit tender today.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 20, 2006)

4/20/06

BW- 175

dynamic warm up

power clean and jerk up to 102kg to warm up.

clean and jerk
112kg/1
118kg/0x2

Had it on my chest...I was holding the bar way to tight on the pull so I didn't relax my hands enough to compete the rack.  Couldn't get my elbows around quick enough.  

power clean and jerk- 102kg/1  easy peasy.

front squat
225/2
275/2
295/3 sets x 1 rep  last set drop set to 225/5 reps

seated CG cable rows- plate#14/3 sets x 10 reps

Sat. is going to be my last hard/intense workout.  Next week I will take tues adn thurs. pretty easy.  Then I go to AZ to look for an apt. for the weekend so I will just take off a whole week (thurs- thurs).  No workouts, no cardio.  total rest.  then I will start back with my new program.....I will post it out fro everyone if they are interested.

Not sure were to go as far as goals in the new program.  Defenitly want to get better at my o-lifts.  Not sure if I want to keep my weight down any more.  May want to just put on some size and go back to "super-sized Pat" (lol).  Although, putting on size means that I would have to compete (when ever I find another meet to get in) at a heavier weight class adn that also rules out my chances of hopefully qualifying for the American Open in olympic weightlifting.  But, I don't even know if I have it in me to qualify this year in the 77kg class anyway.  So, maybe I should just do my lifts, try adn progress and try and progress at a more even pace....Add some size/weight and just have fun and compete when the oppurtunity comes......We'll see.....any thoughts?  Opinions?


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 20, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> ...May want to just put on some size and go back to "super-sized Pat" (lol)...



 yum!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 20, 2006)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> yum!




had a feeling you would reply like that.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 20, 2006)

Thought/opinion: Im thinking that 175lbs is light.  If I was that light I would shoot myself in the face.

I started to workout again.. sore..


----------



## P-funk (Apr 20, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thought/opinion: Im thinking that 175lbs is light.  If I was that light I would shoot myself in the face.
> 
> I started to workout again.. sore..




I am thinking 185-190 and compete as an 85kg lifter (187lbs).  With size comes strength right?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 20, 2006)

Right!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 20, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Right!



at least someone is giving me feedback.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 20, 2006)

I will always be here for you


----------



## P-funk (Apr 20, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I will always be here for you




that's so sweet!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 20, 2006)

Fags


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 20, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> lol.....
> 
> saw the knees were a bit tender today.


 
A bit tender doesn't describe my knees anymore...



When I get thru with this move and see how much $ I have left,
I'm going to try drugs -


----------



## P-funk (Apr 20, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> A bit tender doesn't describe my knees anymore...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




try training with p-funk first.  

at least you wont have to spend money that way so you can save up for better drugs if things don't work.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 20, 2006)

Or I can drug up my knees and practice getting low again
 so, I can actually train with p-funk


----------



## P-funk (Apr 20, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Or I can drug up my knees and practice getting low again
> so, I can actually train with p-funk




p-funk sucks....you can train with him now.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 20, 2006)

p-funk is lucky Monkey can't squat up to his old standards...

I'd be squatting Dimas-like #'s

And probably lifting a ton more because of it


----------



## P-funk (Apr 20, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> p-funk is lucky Monkey can't squat up to his old standards...
> 
> I'd be squatting Dimas-like #'s
> 
> And probably lifting a ton more because of it




you think you could front squat up around 230kg??


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 20, 2006)

Maybe...

I used to back squat frequently over 500


----------



## P-funk (Apr 20, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Maybe...
> 
> I used to back squat frequently over 500




back squat and front squat are really different though.  those guys front squat over 500lbs.

How much did you weigh back then?

Was this before you were in the army?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 20, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> back squat and front squat are really different though. those guys front squat over 500lbs.
> 
> How much did you weigh back then?
> 
> Was this before you were in the army?


 
hahahahahahaha! -    

When I graduated from boot camp in 1990 I weighed a whopping
127 lbs

this was like 5-6 years ago before I blew out my arm and shoulder


----------



## P-funk (Apr 20, 2006)

so what weight were you when you were squatting that?

how was the depth?

did you ever compete in powerlifting or anything?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 20, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> so what weight were you when you were squatting that?
> I was 215-225 maybe
> 
> how was the depth?
> ...


 
I did one local powerlifting event and got smoked by a little short dude
from kalamazoo
(I think I slipped into the 220lb class for that)


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 21, 2006)

C'mon Pat. I know that you are posting a journal at MM (which we need ID to do), but ya gotta keep up on here too.  Btw, remember Atherjen? Well....guess who Belle is on another board.....


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 22, 2006)

Hey, WTH?

No wonder my WO's have no direction!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 22, 2006)




----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 22, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> at least someone is giving me feedback.



Get big.  Get strong.  Having never seen you in person, it's hard to say how much you should gain.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 22, 2006)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> C'mon Pat. I know that you are posting a journal at MM (which we need ID to do), but ya gotta keep up on here too.  Btw, remember Atherjen? Well....guess who Belle is on another board.....



WHAT!?!?! *Pat* you whore! 

Whats MM?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 22, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Get big.  Get strong.  Having never seen you in person, it's hard to say how much you should gain.




5'4" and 175lbs or whatever..


----------



## P-funk (Apr 22, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> 5'4" and 175lbs or whatever..




yikes!!!  what the fuck is that!


MM= mindandmuscle.net


----------



## P-funk (Apr 22, 2006)

4/22/05

BW- 173

pretty good warm up today.  Right anterior tibiallis is really notted up and it is hurting right below my knee.  I have been working on it with a foam roller and a barbell since yesterday and it is starting to feel better.  Was supposed to back squat today but decided to deadlift instead to reduce the amount of knee flexion I would need to go through.  Was going to go up and pull singles but decided to play it safe (for once).


dynamic warm up

Deadlift (clean grip)
405/1 set x 5 or 6 reps (lost count)....10sec rest between reps. cluster style.
335/1 set x 5 reps...straight set.

felt good.  lower back was wicked pumped.

standing overhead BB press
worked up to 215/1.

My best ever was 220 at around 185-190lbs.  So, I am really happy with this give that I am more then 10lbs lighter.  Can't wait to start putting on size....what will I be overhead pressing then!!

wg pull up
RI= 30sec
BW + 45/4 sets x 5 reps

one arm DB row
RI- 30sec
100/2 sets x 6 reps

DB curls
RI- 30sec
45/2 sets x 6 reps

rope pressdowns
RI= 30sec
plate#12/1 set x 8 reps
stack/1 set x 6 reps

rev. peck deck
RI= 30sec
145/1 set x 15 reps
145/1 set x 12 reps

shrugs
315/3 sets x 10 reps

hypers (hands on head)
3 count pause at top
BW/3 sets x 15 reps

stretch


Nice workout to finish off the cycle of training.  Next week will be two light workouts (tues and thurs) and no squatting so i can keep the bar off my back.  then thurs to thurs I will take a week off from training and then begin my next cycle of training which I am going to bulk myself back up to my old weight of 185-190lbs and jsut try and get strong again.  Tired of being little and weak.  After 10months in this dieted down state it is getting pretty old....look out!


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 22, 2006)

I welcome you back to the world of being fat very soon.  Being fat means being strong, which is a lot better than being lean and weak.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 22, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I welcome you back to the world of being fat very soon.  Being fat means being strong, which is a lot better than being lean and weak.



Unless you're pudz .. which is how i am going to be someday .. yes, you heard me


----------



## PreMier (Apr 22, 2006)

Fuck you im Pudz!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 22, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> 5'4" and 175lbs or whatever..



Is that P?  Wow.  He looks much bigger from the back.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 22, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Unless you're pudz .. which is how i am going to be someday .. yes, you heard me




I plan to still be pretty lean at 185-190lbs.  Like my avatar.

Especially since I haven't overeaten to gain size in a long time (10months), my body should get a nice anabolic spike.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 22, 2006)

Time to go to the corner store for cookies!!! http://ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1110390&postcount=2748


----------



## P-funk (Apr 22, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Time to go to the corner store for cookies!!! http://ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1110390&postcount=2748




you got fucking problems.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 22, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I welcome you back to the world of being fat very soon.  _*Being fat means being strong, which is a lot better than being lean and weak.*_



Does that apply to girls too? If that's the case, count me in! I will get fat and stronger!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 22, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Time to go to the corner store for cookies!!! http://ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1110390&postcount=2748



 Is that P-Funk's face?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 22, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I plan to still be pretty lean at 185-190lbs.  Like my avatar.
> 
> Especially since I haven't overeaten to gain size in a long time (10months), my body should get a nice anabolic spike.



Steroids are your friends!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 22, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Steroids are your friends!




no way.  I have been that weight before.  My body prefers to be up there.

P-funk will remain 100% drug free.



Sean- yea, that is my face with something jake photoshoped over it.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 22, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> no way.  I have been that weight before.  My body prefers to be up there.
> 
> P-funk will remain 100% drug free.
> 
> ...



Funk,

I don't want to be an asshole or anything, but i am curious. Why wouldn't you want to try steroids? I mean, does it really matter if you're natural or not? It's not like you are competing in a drug-free event like bodybuilding or powerlifting. Like, i could understand that you would feel very rewarding and joyful if you won an event without using steroids but you're just training to get stronger and quicker .. like athletic. You could go beyond your expectations if you did use them.

Note* - This is just a question. I am not preaching it like you should be using it because i do not plan on using it either since i train to be strong and healthy. I just want to hear what u have to say.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 22, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Funk,
> 
> I don't want to be an asshole or anything, but i am curious. Why wouldn't you want to try steroids? I mean, does it really matter if you're natural or not? It's not like you are competing in a drug-free event like bodybuilding or powerlifting. Like, i could understand that you would feel very rewarding and joyful if you won an event without using steroids but you're just training to get stronger and quicker .. like athletic. You could go beyond your expectations if you did use them.
> 
> Note* - This is just a question. I am not preaching it like you should be using it because i do not plan on using it either since i train to be strong and healthy. I just want to hear what u have to say.




the answer is quite simple.....

I have no business doing them.  I am not a professional athlete.  I am not getting paid to play sports.  If I were in professional sports I would be on everything.  Why not?  You have to be!  The game beats you up to much amd your paycheck is based on your performance.

But for me to do it just so I can exceed my "potential" and do what....to walk down the street at 210lbs ripped....just so I can look bigger?  Or throw around some heavier weight in the gym so that I can look stronger to everyone else?

I am not interested in that.  I am interested in doing the best I can with what I got.  I wasn't born with great genetics.  I wasn't born with great athletic potential.  I am just a regular guy that busts his ass in the gym and is strict with his diet and lifestyle.  Doing steroids isn't going to satisfy me in anyway.  It offers me nothing.  It isn't going to advance my life at all...Does that make sense?

Then, from there, there is also the risk factor.  Sure, I can read and do reasearch and learn all their is to know.  A lot of people read and research a ton before their cycle and ya know what....no matter how perfectly set up the cycle is, they still could get a whole bunch of side effects.  Once you start playing with your hormones you have no idea what could potentially happen.  it is a crap shoot that I don't want to take.  Nothing bad at all could happen to me.  BUT everything in the book could happen to me too.  The risk is greater then the reward IMO.


I just like to lift weight and be healthy.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 22, 2006)

I concur with that P.  Well stated.


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 22, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> WHAT!?!?! *Pat* you whore!
> 
> Whats MM?


Mind and Muscle P. They split from Avant. Basically the same shit though.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 22, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> the answer is quite simple.....
> 
> I have no business doing them.  I am not a professional athlete.  I am not getting paid to play sports.  If I were in professional sports I would be on everything.  Why not?  You have to be!  The game beats you up to much amd your paycheck is based on your performance.
> 
> ...




   

Exactly the response i expected


----------



## P-funk (Apr 23, 2006)

4/23/06

30min. of mobility/flexability work.


I have 2 mobility workouts (and A day and a B day) that I alternate.  I try and do mobility work 3x's a week, in between resistance training workouts.  I may start adding some easy cardio along with them, we'll see.  The workouts start out with some myo-facial work on the foam roller and progress to dynamic stretching and mobility work to get warmed up.  Then move onto activation exercises.  Followed by some stabilization (core) and postural correction exercises (rotators, rhomboids, lower traps, etc..) and then finish with some flexability.  Every thing is really submaximal, usually the postural exercises are done for 15-20reps.  I do this whole workout as one long big circuit.  Just one time through.  It takes about 30min.

for those interested, here are the two workouts I alternate between....


*Workout A*
Foam roller
Mobility
lying alternating leg raises
fire hydrants
ankle rocking (ankle mobility)
arm circles
thoracic sping mobility
backwards single leg marches
Activation
inch worms
single leg glute bridges w/working leg on foam roller
lateral tube walking (w/tube placed over toes to work on ankle strenght also)
side stationary lunge (usually done holding onto something in front to realy concentrate on firing my glutes)
Postural correction/stabilization
planks (single leg alternating every 30sec)
cuban presses
stability ball hypers
face pulls
wall scapular retractions
Flexibility
spider stretch
hamstring strech
butterfly stretch
overhead sqaut stretch against the wall
calf stretch
cat stretch
3D hamstring stretch
3D piriformis stretch

*Workout B*
Foam roller
mobility
quadraped rocking
ankle circles
wrist circles
walking knee hugs w/toe raise on back leg
walking straight leg marches
walking piriformis hugs
hip rotations off a box
activation
spiderman crawls
multi planer hip extensions w/tubing on ankles and non-working leg on half foam roller
x-band walks
shoulder dislocates
psoas major activation off box
lunge w/torso rotation
band overhead squat
Posture/stabilization
bird dogs
side planks
ext. DB shoulder rot.
scation raises
stability ball YTAs
flexibility
sumo squat strech
chest stretch with arms behind, holding onto a bar in the rack
piriformis stretch
3D lat stretch
hip flexor stretch


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 23, 2006)

Pretty cool workouts.  I've started to include more activation and postural stuff into my workouts and my client's routines.  Good stuff.  

Are those shoulder dislocates where you hold onto a broomstick or band with a snatch grip and rotate your shoulders behind you?  I like those a lot.  Good for flexibility and to hit the external rotators.  The wall scapular retractions are good too.

Also, is there any particular reason you do the mobility stuff before the activation stuff?  It would seem to me that activation work should come first.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 23, 2006)

Funk and Pimp,

Is it absolutely necessary to incorporate lower back and core work into a routine? I get hit pretty hard when doing deadlifts, pullups, squats and so forth but should i be doing hyperextensions and direct ab work to make sure there are no imbalances? 

Also, it seems like the only compound shoulder work i do is OH Presses and seated DB Presses (along with bench presses). You guys usually never suggest any rear delt work or medial delt work (when setting up a routine) and im afraid im doing too much anterior work that could cause a poor posture. Should i also throw in some extra rear/medial delt work for accessory work?

Thanks


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 23, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Funk and Pimp,
> 
> Is it absolutely necessary to incorporate lower back and core work into a routine? I get hit pretty hard when doing deadlifts, pullups, squats and so forth but should i be doing hyperextensions and direct ab work to make sure there are no imbalances?



I don't think it's necessary, no.  However, stabilization work is always cool.  I'm getting to be more of a fan lately.  The only reason I do "ab work" is because I want to try and get some hip flexion in my program since effectively training the squat and deadlift PL style requires so much damned hip extension.




> Also, it seems like the only compound shoulder work i do is OH Presses and seated DB Presses (along with bench presses). You guys usually never suggest any rear delt work or medial delt work (when setting up a routine) and im afraid im doing too much anterior work that could cause a poor posture. Should i also throw in some extra rear/medial delt work for accessory work?
> 
> Thanks



Overhead pressing hits the lateral delts harder than any lame ass lateral raises would if you are taking a wide grip and performing the movement with shoulder adduction instead of flexion.

You're still thinking body parts.  See, if you do 4 pressing and 4 pulling movements, then your anterior delts are working with all of the pressing movements and your posterior delts are working with all of the pulling movements.  So it's not all anterior delt work and no posterior delt work.  Also, I do throw in posterior delt work sometimes.  If you look a few posts back at my general template posting in Sean's journal, you will see that I generally throw in extra upper back work if I have time and feel up to it.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 23, 2006)

Thanks pimp, i agree i am still thinking "body parts" so i got a little sidetracked there

However, i do throw in face pulls, rear delt raises, bi/tri work, and so forth every once in a while but just wanted to make sure if i was doing enough


----------



## P-funk (Apr 23, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Pretty cool workouts.  I've started to include more activation and postural stuff into my workouts and my client's routines.  Good stuff.
> 
> Are those shoulder dislocates where you hold onto a broomstick or band with a snatch grip and rotate your shoulders behind you?  I like those a lot.  Good for flexibility and to hit the external rotators.  The wall scapular retractions are good too.
> 
> Also, is there any particular reason you do the mobility stuff before the activation stuff?  It would seem to me that activation work should come first.




yes, those are dislocates....

The mobility stuff is just dynamic stretching (ballistic stretching).  I do it to get the body moving and blood flowing a little bit.  The activation things are more like exercises (x-band walks, tubing drillls, bridging)....it would be like doing those things without warming up at all.  So, I start by adressing my joint mobility and getting everything moving and then progress to activating certain muscles that need work (glutes, shoulders, etc..).  See what I mean?

A lot of the activation things are actual exercises that I need to use for begning clients that are totally deconditioned.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 23, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Funk and Pimp,
> 
> Is it absolutely necessary to incorporate lower back and core work into a routine? I get hit pretty hard when doing deadlifts, pullups, squats and so forth but should i be doing hyperextensions and direct ab work to make sure there are no imbalances?




it isn't absolutely neccessary.  I incorporate the core work into my mobility sessions rather then in my workouts.  Either way though, I think you should be doing some sort of stabilization work.  The whole idea of the core is that it stabilizes everything through mobility.  If you can learn to do that more effeciently you are going to be doing okay.  Doing lots of ab work may a strengthen the abs but I really believe that you need to then translate that into stabilization strength to make it 100% effective.




> Also, it seems like the only compound shoulder work i do is OH Presses and seated DB Presses (along with bench presses). You guys usually never suggest any rear delt work or medial delt work (when setting up a routine) and im afraid im doing too much anterior work that could cause a poor posture. Should i also throw in some extra rear/medial delt work for accessory work?
> 
> Thanks



I do lots of overhead pressing and some CG benching or incline benching work.  Not much though.  

Like pimp said, I balance my pushes and pulls so that my upper back gets hit.  Also, in those mobility workouts, I adress my ext. rotators, rear delts and lower traps even more.

The medial delt gets hit in presses like pimp said.  I also hit them when I do my scaption raises on mobility day.

Also, i do a huge amount of pulling with the olympic lifts so that really trashes my rear delts as it is.

There is never anything wrog with throwing in some additional rear delt or ext. rotator work.  IMO you can never have enough scapular stabilization given all the pressing we do and the fact that our lives are lived completely anteriorly.


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 23, 2006)

P, what are some benefits of doing ballistic stretching? Isn't it very easy to hurt yourself?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 23, 2006)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> P, what is the benefit of doing ballistic stretching? Isn't it very easy to hurt yourself?




it isn't overly ballistic.  It is dynamic stretching.  It is a way to not only work on moving the muscles through a ROM but also, to help to engage the myotatic stretch reflex.  Also, if all you did was static stretching, you may start to improve your flexibility around the joint.  However, you need to also be able to translate that flexaibility into dynamic movements, otherwise it is useless.  Static stretching does not stimulate the stretch reflex either which is something that you want to use to your advantage (the stretch reflex that is) when you are lifting or playing sports.  So, by warming up with that type of movement based stretching, you prepare the muscles better for what you are about to ask them to do.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 23, 2006)

How do you generally warmup before you do Squats, Deadlifts, Bench .. basically all the major compound exercises

Before doing legs, i usually do cardio for 10 minutes

If it's upper body day, i will take like a 10-pound plate and just swing my arms around in various motions to warm up the rotator cuff

Then i will do 2-3 light warmup sets before going heavy

After working out, i stretch

Is this alright or should i be doing more?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 23, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> How do you generally warmup before you do Squats, Deadlifts, Bench .. basically all the major compound exercises
> 
> Before doing legs, i usually do cardio for 10 minutes
> 
> ...




I never do cardio prior to working out.  I don;t like general warm up.  they don't warm up the areas specifically I am working out and they don't prepare me neurologically to move.

I usually will do some of the exercises from my mobility work...

walking marches
glute bridges
lunges
BW squats
tubing hip extensions
arm circles
wrist circles

and do them as a dynamic warm up.  they a couple light sets and I am right into my workout.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 24, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yes, those are dislocates....



Cool, thanks.




> The mobility stuff is just dynamic stretching (ballistic stretching).  I do it to get the body moving and blood flowing a little bit.  The activation things are more like exercises (x-band walks, tubing drillls, bridging)....it would be like doing those things without warming up at all.  So, I start by adressing my joint mobility and getting everything moving and then progress to activating certain muscles that need work (glutes, shoulders, etc..).  See what I mean?
> 
> A lot of the activation things are actual exercises that I need to use for begning clients that are totally deconditioned.



I see your point, but when I do activation work I usually progress from the easiest of movements to harder ones.  One glute activation exercise I've begun to do, for example, is a kneeling squat with my bodyweight.  I just focus on extending only the hips and maintaining the degree of spinal extension throughout the movement.  Then I might do some glute bridges.  Then maybe some uni glute bridges on a med ball with my inactive thigh pulled tight to my body.  I feel like getting some blood flowing to the muscles a little bit before doing the dynamic flexibility work would be a good idea, although it really probably doesn't matter all that much in the end.

When dealing with clients, I understand what you mean, but I was more intending to use this information in the context of my own workouts.  There are lots of deconditioned people that can barely do exercises that I take for grantite.  I'm learning this more; it blows my mind sometimes how bad some people can be.  Thankfully they usually give those people to the couple of guys that have rehabilitation experience, and the clients I get are usually in halfway decent shape.

Actually, I almost crave getting someone in really bad shape.  Program design would be more of a challenge.  I do have a client with spinal stenosis, but as far as I can tell there isn't much one can do to improve on that situation through exercise because no exercise is going to increase the diameter of here vertebral canals, heh.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 24, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Cool, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think in the end it doesn't matter which order you do them in.  I mean, really, it is all semantics, lol.  The dynamic flexability stuff can be looked at as activation etc...They are all just "sexy" industry buzz words to wow clients.  I just call it all movement prep.  The important thing is that you do it.

Yup, when I first became a trainer I was really surprised at what people coudn't do.  That level of disbelief never goes away though.   Even though I know some people are wrecks, I am still amazed at the fact that they can't do some really basic things.  I mean, these people have not MOVED in years!!


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 24, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I think in the end it doesn't matter which order you do them in.  I mean, really, it is all semantics, lol.  The dynamic flexability stuff can be looked at as activation etc...They are all just "sexy" industry buzz words to wow clients.  I just call it all movement prep.  The important thing is that you do it.



Yeah, you're right.  I definitely overanalyze things sometimes.  I just like to do it right, heh.




> Yup, when I first became a trainer I was really surprised at what people coudn't do.  That level of disbelief never goes away though.   Even though I know some people are wrecks, I am still amazed at the fact that they can't do some really basic things.  I mean, these people have not MOVED in years!!



I know.  I'm like WTF, don't you get tired of sitting and laying down all the time?!  I mean, I like to be lazy and chill sometimes too, but Jesus!


----------



## ablc (Apr 24, 2006)

Guess that explains something.  The guy I hired to teach me how to deadlift (and other stuff, but that was the motivating factor) made me do a bunch of random things first, before he would show me anything.  Apparently a coach/trainer can't trust somebody to be in shape when they say they are.
Of course, I was just aggitated...and a bad client!  Like when he wanted me to do pushups for a minute...I got bored at 50 and told him I wasn't doing any more   Amongst other bratty things.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 25, 2006)

ablc said:
			
		

> Guess that explains something.  The guy I hired to teach me how to deadlift (and other stuff, but that was the motivating factor) made me do a bunch of random things first, before he would show me anything.  Apparently a coach/trainer can't trust somebody to be in shape when they say they are.
> Of course, I was just aggitated...and a bad client!  Like when he wanted me to do pushups for a minute...I got bored at 50 and told him I wasn't doing any more   Amongst other bratty things.




you wouldn't have lasted long with me. 

I would have probably told you to just leave.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 25, 2006)

Here's a great client interview question I like...

Trainer: "Give me 100 Push ups."
Client does not even attempt
Client: "I can't."
Trainer: "Goodbye."


----------



## P-funk (Apr 25, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Here's a great client interview question I like...
> 
> Trainer: "Give me 100 Push ups."
> Client does not even attempt
> ...



 

Sounds like me training some of my people.

This one woman i train at a gym in her building and she fucking baterdizes reps.  She will rush through tings because it is hard, she will do half reps.  I just yell at her.  One day there was another trainer in there with his client and she was complaining and using sloppy form and I said "Hey!  Slow down and do it right.  Those are shitty reps and shitty reps get shitty results.  And worse then that, you are an embarrassment to me."  The other trainer and his client just starred with their jaws on the ground and couldn't believe I said that.  My client slowed down her reps did them properly.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 25, 2006)

4/25/06

BW- 173 (looked ripped this AM....expecially after my workout.  Who the fuck cares though?.....it is only 173lbs)

Next week is a complete week off of training.  7 days!


This week I want to keep the bar off my back to give myself a break so no squatting movements or olympic movments.

So what did I do??

Lactic Acid training!!


Dynamic warm up

Circuit:
sets- 3
reps- 10
RI between exercises- 20sec
RI after circuit between sets- 2min.


Plyometric step ups- 10 reps (5 with each leg, alternating each rep)
squat w/Db press- 35lbs first set.  45lbs second and third sets.
chin ups- BW
bike interval- 30sec, Lv. 12, RPM > 125


After that I moved to some moderate duration intervals on the bike
5 intervals (10min)
60sec work:60sec rest
LV. 10 for work : LV. 5 for rest


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 25, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Sounds like me training some of my people.
> 
> This one woman i train at a gym in her building and she fucking baterdizes reps.  She will rush through tings because it is hard, she will do half reps.  I just yell at her.  One day there was another trainer in there with his client and she was complaining and using sloppy form and I said "Hey!  Slow down and do it right.  Those are shitty reps and shitty reps get shitty results.  And worse then that, you are an embarrassment to me."  The other trainer and his client just starred with their jaws on the ground and couldn't believe I said that.  My client slowed down her reps did them properly.



I had a friend that only counted good reps, some of his clients were doing 20 reps on a 12 rep set he was so strict.  I do that with movement stuff, i am of the belief that every time you do something wrong, you erase a time you did it right.  So, if you cut wrong, you cut again to make up for the good rep you lost, and then you cut again to make up for the bad one that didn't count.  I actually did that with cleans to get them right for myself.  That was a lot of reps.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 25, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> So what did I do??
> 
> Lactic Acid training!!




Hahahahahaha, fuck that.


----------



## ablc (Apr 25, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you wouldn't have lasted long with me.
> 
> I would have probably told you to just leave.



I'd understand that if I'd hired the guy as a trainer, but I hired him to teach me how to deadlift.  That was our agreement.  And then he has me on the elliptical, doing db RDL's, pushups, pullups, splits (both legs foward, and center), crunches...nothing I was paying for, or had agreed to.  
At a minimum, I hope you'd be less patronising...which is what set me off the most about the pushups.  "Can you do male pushups?"  "What do you mean...am I lacking certain anatomy?"


----------



## P-funk (Apr 25, 2006)

ablc said:
			
		

> I'd understand that if I'd hired the guy as a trainer, but I hired him to teach me how to deadlift.  That was our agreement.  And then he has me on the elliptical, doing db RDL's, pushups, pullups, splits (both legs foward, and center), crunches...nothing I was paying for, or had agreed to.
> At a minimum, I hope you'd be less patronising...which is what set me off the most about the pushups.  "Can you do male pushups?"  "What do you mean...am I lacking certain anatomy?"




why would you hire him to just teach you deadlifts?  He probably was trying to sell you full training, even though you agreed on just deadlifts.

If you walked up to me in the gym and asked me to give you help on deadlifts I would just give you help on deadlifts.  Knowing full well that you don't want me to train you, you just want to learn the exercise.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 25, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I had a friend that only counted good reps, some of his clients were doing 20 reps on a 12 rep set he was so strict.  I do that with movement stuff, i am of the belief that every time you do something wrong, you erase a time you did it right.  So, if you cut wrong, you cut again to make up for the good rep you lost, and then you cut again to make up for the bad one that didn't count.  I actually did that with cleans to get them right for myself.  That was a lot of reps.




yea, I do that with people too.  they usualy hate squatting....lol.




> Hahahahahaha, fuck that.



yea not shit!  it sucked.


----------



## ablc (Apr 25, 2006)

Yes, he did attempt to sell me on a full training thing...3x/week, yada yada.  And while he knows his stuff, I can only take him in small doses...don't know if that says more about him or me.  Plus, I'm cheap.  I'm 21 with a mortgage...not in a position to be paying someone else's, ya know?

I hired him to teach me to deadlift because I was scared to talk to Jill, and she's the only one whose schedule I knew who I knew I could trust...but then there was this guy, who somebody made an appointment with for me.  I got what I wanted, just the long way around.  Although I probably should've talked to Jill


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 25, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Sounds like me training some of my people.
> 
> This one woman i train at a gym in her building and she fucking baterdizes reps.  She will rush through tings because it is hard, she will do half reps.  I just yell at her.  One day there was another trainer in there with his client and she was complaining and using sloppy form and I said "Hey!  Slow down and do it right.  Those are shitty reps and shitty reps get shitty results.  And worse then that, you are an embarrassment to me."  The other trainer and his client just starred with their jaws on the ground and couldn't believe I said that.  My client slowed down her reps did them properly.



Bahaha.  That's an awesome story.  

I'm pretty lucky though.  Most of my clients are pretty good about using a full ROM.  However, I do get some good responses when I stick 10-11" worth of box under them and tell them to squat on it.  They're like, "You want me to squat all the way down to that?!"


----------



## kuso (Apr 25, 2006)

P-funk, do you post at sherdog?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 26, 2006)

kuso said:
			
		

> P-funk, do you post at sherdog?




what is sherdog?


----------



## kuso (Apr 26, 2006)

lol....don`t worry....it is obviously not you.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 27, 2006)

4/27/06

BW- 176

more lactic acid training.  kept the bar off my back.  last workout of the week....


Circuit
sets: 3
reps: 10 per exercse
rest between exercises: 20sec
rest at the end of the circuit: 2-3min

trap bar deadlift- set 1= 340, set 2= 360, set 3= 370
blast strap push ups
bent over bilateral DB row- set 1= 60, set 3= 70, set 3= 75
blast strap abdomial fallout (man I hate these)


done.....off of training for a week!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 27, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> done.....off of training for a week!!



Nice, have some cookies  ... I just had one for my b-day last night .


----------



## P-funk (Apr 27, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Nice, have some cookies  ... I just had one for my b-day last night .




I will!  happy brithday!  Mine is next thursday and cookies I shall have!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 27, 2006)

When I sock you in the gut and take your lunch money
you'll probably *toss* your cookies, Punk!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 27, 2006)

you there yet?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 27, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you there yet?


 
Well, I don't hang out at Starbucks! - 


Yep, I'm flying free on someones wireless network


----------



## ablc (Apr 27, 2006)

Starbucks just _gave_ me chocolate cupcakes.  They will jump in my freezer shortly...


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 28, 2006)

ablc said:
			
		

> Starbucks just _gave_ me chocolate cupcakes.  They will jump in my freezer shortly...



what do you mean they GAVE you cupcakes? wtf??


----------



## P-funk (Apr 28, 2006)

ablc said:
			
		

> Starbucks just _gave_ me chocolate cupcakes.  They will jump in my freezer shortly...




I want someone to give me chocolate cupcakes.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 28, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I want someone to give me chocolate cupcakes.


you wouldn't eat them


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 28, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I want someone to give me chocolate cupcakes with weed in them.



Frankly, I am very disappointed Patrick.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hahaha.....


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 28, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Frankly, I am very disappointed Patrick.



BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 28, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I want someone to give me chocolate cupcakes.


 

*I got your cupcakes RIGHT HERE, Newyork boy!*











(Yes another annoying meaningless post)
Maybe next Newyear, I will cut back -


----------



## P-funk (Apr 28, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Frankly, I am very disappointed Patrick.



whatever man...you are the one that baked them for me....that is entrapment!


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 28, 2006)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> you wouldn't eat them



Is this true? I thought Pat was all for getting fat and not being vain?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 28, 2006)

It was actually angel dust, I lied.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 28, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Is this true? I thought Pat was all for getting fat and not being vain?



No. The thing is i would get to them first.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 28, 2006)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> No. The thing is i would get to them first.



Ah, ok sounds good then  .


----------



## P-funk (Apr 28, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Is this true? I thought Pat was all for getting fat and not being vain?




I don't care if I have some fat on me.

In general, I don't like to get fat fat!  It is bad for business. 

And, unless it was a scheduled cheat day, I probably wouldn't eat the cupcakes (unless they had angel dust on them.   )


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 28, 2006)

How often do you have cheat days? Do you normally just eat around maintenance cals?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 28, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> How often do you have cheat days? Do you normally just eat around maintenance cals?




For the past 10 months, I have eaten around maintenace.  Once I get back from AZ this weekend and I start lifting again, after my week off, I am going to bump my calories up and get bigger again (also good for business....lol).


I normally have a cheat day once a week, usually sunday.  Occasionally it might be sat and sunday but that is very very rare.  I am strict with my diet.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 28, 2006)

You say cheat "day?" So, the whole day you eat anything you want, or just one meal, or snack or what?

Do you consider things like protein bars cheating if you're in a rush on a particular day?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 28, 2006)

Monkey is skinny-fat


----------



## P-funk (Apr 28, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> You say cheat "day?" So, the whole day you eat anything you want, or just one meal, or snack or what?
> 
> Do you consider things like protein bars cheating if you're in a rush on a particular day?



Usually I eat clean up until one or two meals.


If I am in a rush I prefer a shake over a bar anyday.  I usually wont eat bars.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 29, 2006)

On your week off do you plan on doing a little mobility work, stretching, going for walks, or anything of that nature?

I can't handle not working out for a week.  It sucks my balls.


----------



## P-funk (May 1, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> On your week off do you plan on doing a little mobility work, stretching, going for walks, or anything of that nature?
> 
> I can't handle not working out for a week.  It sucks my balls.




a week off is a week off.   As much as it sucks it needs to be done.  You can't keep pushing it all the time.  Even the most elite athletes take time off and do nothing.  It is jsut as important as the training.


----------



## King Silverback (May 1, 2006)

Hows it goin BRother Patrick??? Hope all is well for you and yours!!!


----------



## P-funk (May 1, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hows it goin BRother Patrick??? Hope all is well for you and yours!!!




hey man!  what's going on?  Everything is going well.  How are you?


----------



## ablc (May 1, 2006)

How's the real estate shopping?


----------



## P-funk (May 1, 2006)

ablc said:
			
		

> How's the real estate shopping?




well, we have to get approved for this one place in Chandler AZ.  So, it looks like we have an apt. and jobs going out there!


----------



## ablc (May 1, 2006)

Congratulations


----------



## tucker01 (May 2, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> well, we have to get approved for this one place in Chandler AZ. So, it looks like we have an apt. and jobs going out there!


 
Good Stuff, Congrats.

Did you get a job with any teams out there?


----------



## Rocco32 (May 2, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> well, we have to get approved for this one place in Chandler AZ.  So, it looks like we have an apt. and jobs going out there!


Great, congrats!! Hope all this works out very well for you and Ivy. What are the jobs?


----------



## P-funk (May 2, 2006)

thanks guys.

the jobs are working at two small personal training studios.  They are just private studios where people only come in to train.  i didn't want to go out and work for another chain gym because i hate the atmosphere and the corporate environment.

IAN- I am not trying to work with a specific pro team because I don't want to get thrown into the head strength coach's system and not have any say in how the training is being set up.  I like to have input into the program and in programs that are already set up like that, you have no say in how things are going to be run.  I have some other ideas of things I am going to do out there.  I don't want to talk to much about it but hopefully by the end of the summer, the ideas that I have will come full circle and we (my business partner and I) will be on our way to doing exactly what we want to do in the realm of sport specific training.


----------



## tucker01 (May 2, 2006)

Nice 

So when you leaving the big city then?


----------



## P-funk (May 2, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Nice
> 
> So when you leaving the big city then?




around the first or second week of June.


----------



## tucker01 (May 2, 2006)

After June 9th so I can buy you drink


----------



## P-funk (May 2, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> After June 9th so I can buy you drink



probably before june 9th.

like the week after memorial day weekend.


----------



## tucker01 (May 2, 2006)

Blah you suck 

If you are still around I will be going to the Yankees game that weekend.  Staying around Laguardia.  

I would like to meet up, but completely understand if you are in another state


----------



## P-funk (May 2, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Blah you suck
> 
> If you are still around I will be going to the Yankees game that weekend.  Staying around Laguardia.
> 
> I would like to meet up, but completely understand if you are in another state




If I am around, defenitly.  

You are staying around LaGuardia, you may as well go to a Mets game instead since you are right there.  The trip to the Bronx is going to suck nuts from there if you are taking the Subway.


----------



## tucker01 (May 2, 2006)

Yeah I am flying into Laguardia, with a couple of friends for the weekend. Wife arranged it all (B-day gift) Where would you suggest to stay? Assuming going out at night as well? And a decent price.

The only reason I am going is to see Yankee Stadium


----------



## P-funk (May 2, 2006)

I would stay in the City, somewhere around times square.  it will be more expensive but you can go out and really have a great time.  Around LaGuardia you really have nothing going on.  it is out there in queens.  but, it is cheaper.  you can take a cab everywhere though and take a cab back to your hotel instead of riding the train around.  The price for the cab going from manhattan to la guardia will cost you around $30-40 plus tip and maybe a little more depending on what time of the day you are in the cab and what kind of charges they hit you up with.  they really rape you now to ride the cabs.


ofcourse, you are closer to min0 lee.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 2, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you are closer to min0 lee.


----------



## King Silverback (May 2, 2006)

Things are going good!!! Sounds like you have it all set up, Good Stuff my Friend!!!


----------



## P-funk (May 4, 2006)

5/4/06

BW- don't know?  I forgot to weigh in.  Yesterday I was 175.


Light light workout today.  Took a week off (thurs. to thurs.).  So, I took it easy to just work on the timing of my lifts.


snatch pull: power snatch
60kg/4 sets x 1:1
70kg/2x1:1

clean pull: power clean: power jerk
70kg/2x1:1:1
80kg/2x1:1:1
90kg/2x1:1:1

front squat
225/4 sets x 3 reps

NG pull up
BW/10,10,8

hpyerextensions
3 count insometric at the top
BW + 25/3 sets x 12 reps

stretch

felt good.  everything was really light.


----------



## CowPimp (May 4, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> a week off is a week off.   As much as it sucks it needs to be done.  You can't keep pushing it all the time.  Even the most elite athletes take time off and do nothing.  It is jsut as important as the training.



I suppose, but I still go for some leasurely walks and do some stretching on my weeks off.  That is hardly stressful on the body.  In fact, I find those activities relaxing.




> the jobs are working at two small personal training studios. They are just private studios where people only come in to train. i didn't want to go out and work for another chain gym because i hate the atmosphere and the corporate environment.



That's the environment in which I work now.  It's a pretty cool place to be; I definitely prefer it to the corporate scene.  Plus it doesn't get quite as crowded as some public gyms do at prime time, although I definitely have to make substitutions sometimes.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 4, 2006)

Ugggh

I can't believe I am looking for more corporate work

(greed?)


----------



## P-funk (May 7, 2006)

5/7/06

BW- ??  Forgot to weigh in.  Yesterday was 173lbs.  blah....


New program, new goals.

The main goal here is to 

(a) increase my work capacity- so start squatting for reps again, since I suck at it.  Also, add in two days of cardio to help bring up work capacity.  Will train with weights 3 times a week (total body workouts) and after a few weeks will add a 4th day (also total body) and try and over-reach and then i will drop down to once ever 2-3 days and up the intensity....accumulation/intensification.  So it will be reps for the first 4-6 weeks, a maintenance week and then drop volume and up the inensity.

(b) increase my strength levels- power will be trained at retention for the most part with power cleans and power snatches.  they will be used as my basic technique and power work.  But, I am not going to go ape shit on them.    Lots of squatting, some isometric stuff.

(c) mobility work and postural work will be in there on cardio days and some on training days.

(d) more mass.  more size.  no more of this light weight bull shit.  I plan do start downing some serious calories to keep up with my training volume.  Now that I am not worried about weight retention, I am going to raise the volume on my training and start eating.


So, here is day 3 (day 1 is tues.....I was anxious to start).

Will start with light weights for the first two weeks and slowly ramp up over the next few weeks....

clean pull: power clean (from floor)
RI- 120sec
85kg/1 set x 1:1
90kg/1 set x 1:1
95kg/1 set x 1:1
90kg/2 sets x 1:1

all easy.  all light. all fast.

back squat (narrow ass stance today.  deep deep deep as always)
300/1 set x 5 reps

light weight.  will slowly increase over the next few weeks.  I am great with 1-2 reps.  Nice and quick and explosive out of the hole.  Anything after that I suck nuts at because I get winded.  So, I am squatting for 5's to try and change that.  I need to get some squat endurance back.  Goal is to get up to 400 for reps.

low incline Db bench press
RI- 90sec
90/8,8,7

prone incline DB row (both hands)
RI= 90sec
55/3 sets x 8 reps

partial clean grip deadlift- from the floor to below the knees
5 count isometric at knee level
10-20sec rest between reps
285/5 reps

Just working on getting good positioning here.  First couple weeks I will work from the floor to the knee (1st pull).  then from below the knee to the scoop (power position) and then from the scoop to the shrug on toes (finish of second pull).

tricep rope pressdown
RI= 30sec
plate#12/8, 8, 6

gay.

high cable reverse fly
3 count isometric at contrtaction
10/2 sets x 15 reps

posture stuff....more gay.

stretch


----------



## CowPimp (May 8, 2006)

Looks like some solid goals.  I'm sure you'll do well with reaching them.  400 for reps eh?  That's some serious squatting!  I want to see that.


----------



## P-funk (May 8, 2006)

5/8/06

BW- 176

*foam roller*

*mobility/posture*
lying single leg raises
fire hydrants
arm circles thoracic spine mobility
single leg glute bridges
side stationary lunge
shoulder dislocates
single leg planks (60sec each leg)
ab circuit- 2x's
-bicycles (30)
-crunches (20)
-reverse crinches (10)
face pulls- 2 sets x 10 (3 count iso at contraction)
wall scapular retraction- 2x10
cuban press- 2 x 10

*Moderate intensity cardio*
machine: arc trainer
duration: 25min
Program: hills
Level: 7
heart rate range: 155-165
calories burned: 427

stretch


----------



## P-funk (May 8, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Looks like some solid goals.  I'm sure you'll do well with reaching them.  400 for reps eh?  That's some serious squatting!  I want to see that.




Yea. I really want to get there.  I have squatting a parallel squat with 405 before (when i used to squat parallel a number of years ago) for a single.  I was reading something by Glen Pendlay (olympic coach) where he says something like, if you are under 200lbs and can do a true olympic squat, not a half squat or a powerlifter squat but a true olympic squat, with 400+lbs for reps you are pretty strong.  If you are over 200lbs and can use 500+lbs you are doing good.  So, I decided to shoot for it.


----------



## King Silverback (May 8, 2006)

Whatever your goals are, I'm positive you'll attain them, wishing you nothing but the best my Friend!!!


----------



## P-funk (May 8, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Whatever your goals are, I'm positive you'll attain them, wishing you nothing but the best my Friend!!!




thanks archangel.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 8, 2006)

This buds for you -


----------



## Seanp156 (May 8, 2006)

What's with the vanity/gay shit workouts P (tri pushdowns etc)? Does the "P" in P-funk mean "Pussy-Funk" now???  

Just messin w/ ya... I've been thinking about adding an extra day to my program for mobility/conditioning work, but I have no clue really as to going about that...


----------



## P-funk (May 8, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> What's with the vanity/gay shit workouts P (tri pushdowns etc)? Does the "P" in P-funk mean "Pussy-Funk" now???
> 
> Just messin w/ ya... I've been thinking about adding an extra day to my program for mobility/conditioning work, but I have no clue really as to going about that...




I decided to add some gay shit for fun since I never do it.

Mobility and conditioning is crucial!


----------



## Seanp156 (May 8, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I decided to add some gay shit for fun since I never do it.
> 
> Mobility and conditioning is crucial!



Yeah, I'm just having trouble deciding where to put the mobility/conditioning day, and what exercises to do... I don't even know what half the things are that you and CowPimp list in your circuits... Any good ideas for a beginner?


----------



## P-funk (May 8, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm just having trouble deciding where to put the mobility/conditioning day, and what exercises to do... I don't even know what half the things are that you and CowPimp list in your circuits... Any good ideas for a beginner?




try and get a copy of Mike Boyle's Functional training for sports book and maybe even Marc Verstegan's Core Performance if you can.  They have a lot of stuff in them.  You may be able to get them cheap/used at amazon.com.

I would put it on two of your off days...like:

sun- max effort bench
mon- mobility/gpp
tues- max effort squat
wed- off
thurs- dyn. effort bench
fri- dynamic effort squat
sat- mobility gpp

something like that.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 8, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> try and get a copy of Mike Boyle's Functional training for sports book and maybe even Marc Verstegan's Core Performance if you can.  They have a lot of stuff in them.  You may be able to get them cheap/used at amazon.com.
> 
> I would put it on two of your off days...like:
> 
> ...


Hrmm you think two days a week is necessary? If I do it two days a week, can I just drop the cardio at the end of my bench Westside sessions?

Would something like...
Monday - ME Squat
Tuesday - Off (busy day here)
Wednesday - ME Bench
Thursday - Mobility/conditioning
Friday - DE Squat
Saturday - Mobility/conditioning
Sunday - DE Bench

work?


----------



## P-funk (May 8, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Hrmm you think two days a week is necessary? If I do it two days a week, can I just drop the cardio at the end of my bench Westside sessions?
> 
> Would something like...
> Monday - ME Squat
> ...




you don't have to do it two days a week.....

you could certainly add the mobility work after each of your workouts....something like, adding mobility work after one of your lower and one of your upper workouts.  Keep your cardio on your one off day.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 8, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you don't have to do it two days a week.....
> 
> you could certainly add the mobility work after each of your workouts....something like, adding mobility work after one of your lower and one of your upper workouts.  Keep your cardio on your one off day.



If I did mobility work at the end of my workout, I'd have to have a meal at the gym, and rest for like 10 minutes before the mobility work.... which means I'd be in the gym for like 2 hours


----------



## P-funk (May 8, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> If I did mobility work at the end of my workout, I'd have to have a meal at the gym, and rest for like 10 minutes before the mobility work.... which means I'd be in the gym for like 2 hours




the mobility stuff only takes like 10-15min.  you do it as a circuit and move through each exercise.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 8, 2006)

Even if you run through the whole thing twice?


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 8, 2006)




----------



## Seanp156 (May 8, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

>



The "whole thing" being the circuit, if that's what you're confused about...


----------



## soxmuscle (May 8, 2006)

Patrick,

Have you lost any size switching to the type of training you switched to following your competition?  I know I've asked you before, It's just incredible to me, someone at your size doing such athletic compound movements.  You are Vernon Davis, ha.

Keep it up.


----------



## P-funk (May 9, 2006)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Patrick,
> 
> Have you lost any size switching to the type of training you switched to following your competition?  I know I've asked you before, It's just incredible to me, someone at your size doing such athletic compound movements.  You are Vernon Davis, ha.
> 
> Keep it up.




following which competition?  I am the same size as i was last year.

But, now I am trying to get bigger.


----------



## P-funk (May 9, 2006)

5/9/06

BW- 175.6

snatch pullower snatch (from floor)
RI= 120sec
65kg/1:1
70kg/1:1
75kg/1:1
70kg/1:1

olympic back squat
RI= 120sec
285/3 sets x 5 reps
295/2 sets x 5 reps

can't stand squatting after olympic lifts.  Oh well, it is one of the neccessary evils I guess.  weight was easy.  endurance sucked ass.  will be improving over the next few weeks.

push press
RI= 90sec
185/3 sets x 5 reps

lol....I usually do 225 for doubles on my push press.  I figured I could get ore then 185 but my energy was sapped after snatches and squatting so I had to be a little bitch.

overhand grip pull up
RI= 90sec
BW + 55/3sets x 5 reps

that was tough.  I almost always do chinups.  I will have to do more overhand work.

quarter ROM snatch deadlift (from floor to knees)
5 count iso below the knees
10-20sec rest between reps
245/5 reps

Db curls
RI= 30sec
35/2sets x 12 reps

gheyness.

lying leg curls
RI= 30sec
110/2sets x 12 reps

ultra gheyness.


grip
stretch
time to eat


----------



## CowPimp (May 9, 2006)

Haha, I love your commentary on your workouts.  Priceless.


----------



## P-funk (May 9, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Haha, I love your commentary on your workouts.  Priceless.




haha, thanks.  glad you enjoy it.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 9, 2006)

Does it read like that in your notebook too?

(Mine does)


----------



## P-funk (May 9, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Does it read like that in your notebook too?
> 
> (Mine does)


----------



## P-funk (May 11, 2006)

5/11/06

BW- 173.6 (if this keeps up I may have to resort to pizza and pie)

worked light on my o-lifts to work on technique.

above the knee power snatch:below the knee power snatch
RI= 60sec
60kg/3 sets x 1:1

probably could have gone a little lighter even and worked on technique more....but i am stupid.

above knee clean and jerk:below knee clean and jerk
RI= 60sec
85kg/3 sets x 1:1

again, could have gone lighter to focus on more technique.  Again stupid....somethings never change.

speed front squats (5 reps in 5 seconds or less)
RI= 60sec
175/3sets x 5 reps

tried to move the bar as fast as possible.  I didn't have anyone to time me today.  It was fast.  Could be faster though.

RDL (clean grip)
RI= 120sec
325/3 sets x 5 reps

BB shrugs
RI= 60sec
overhand grip, no hook
275/3sets x 10 reps

Prone incline DB shrugs
RI= 30sec
3 count iso at contraction
45/3sets x 10 reps

could have gone lighter to get more of a contraction....yea yea..back to the stupid thing.

*escaped without doing any ghey shit today.....phew!  near miss*

stretch
food
diet rootbeer


----------



## CowPimp (May 11, 2006)

Impressive grip strength with those shrugs P.


----------



## P-funk (May 11, 2006)

thanks.  grip was fried from the deadlifting.  I could do better.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 11, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> _*thanks*_.  grip was fried from the deadlifting.  I could do better.



Pshhhh - 

(U da man)


----------



## P-funk (May 12, 2006)

5/12/06

BW- 175.6

mobility stuff....

foam roller.....lots of foam roller....my upper back is filled with shit.

fire hydrants
thoracis spine mobility
arm circles
ankle circles
ankle rocking
quadraped rocking

a1) DB protraction on a foam roller- 3 count iso at contraction- 10/2x12 reps
a2) DB scaption- 3 count iso at top- 10/2 sets x 12 reps
a3) scapular wall retraction- 2 sets x 12 reps

psoas activation
medium jumpstretch band over leg- 5 count iso at top- 5 reps each leg

single leg pistol squats
2 sets x 5 reps

single leg squat touchdowns
2 sets x 6 reps

single leg BW rdl
2 sets x 6 reps

done...not much time today


----------



## Brutus_G (May 12, 2006)

So basically you do 3 days a week? Do you follow periodization? Sorry there stupid questions but i really am trying to learn about strength training and so forth.


----------



## Bakerboy (May 12, 2006)

P-funk I am impressed at how you mix things up. Your training sessions always seem focused, clear. 

You seem to use your imagination to keep things fresh.

I was wondering how important you feel flexibility exercises are to your olympic style program. I know you work a lot on perfecting your form with lifts like the clean and jerk and the snatch. You also seem to address the tempo of these movements but I was wondering if you think it would be of any benefit to you to step up your dynamic stretching? It may help you move the weight in a more efficient manner. 

I know you try to cover all the bases. You seem to be all about the details.


----------



## P-funk (May 13, 2006)

brutus g- yes, i do follow a periodization scheme.  Right now I am in an accumulation phase of training when I amloading my intensity and volume (load x reps x set) over the next few weeks to try and accumulate as much fatigue as I possibley can.  I will then drop back, after one week of maintenance, into an intensification phase where I cut volume, but raise intensity even more!, and allow the fatigue do disipate so that the fitness levels can manifest themself, since they last 3x's as long as the farigue.  Then end result being greater strength gains after the fatigue is gone.  That is how the program goes.  The actual "periodization" that I am following is a conjugate method where my training is right now arrange into one long block of strength training with a minimal amount of power work (in the form of power cleans and speed front squats) as a way to retain that biometer.  This will last for a good 6-8 weeks before I flip the switch and go all out on my quick lifts (snatch and clean and jerk) and drop my strength work back to retaining loads so that I can work on increasing my power against a strong back drop of the strength that i gained through the fitness/fatigue cycle (accumulation/intensification).

Bakerboy- yes, I do a lot of flexibility work.  I do lots of dynamic flexibility work as a warm up to my lifting.  I just don't list it here because I am lazy.  I stretch pretty much everyday as well (either static stretches or some PNF also).....Flexibility is a huge part of my program.  I just don't write out all the stretches that I do because it would take to long...lol


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 13, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> brutus g- yes, i do follow a periodization scheme.  Right now I am in an accumulation phase of training when I amloading my intensity and volume (load x reps x set) over the next few weeks to try and accumulate as much fatigue as I possibley can.  I will then drop back, after one week of maintenance, into an intensification phase where I cut volume, but raise intensity even more!, and allow the fatigue do disipate so that the fitness levels can manifest themself, since they last 3x's as long as the farigue.  Then end result being greater strength gains after the fatigue is gone.  That is how the program goes.  The actual "periodization" that I am following is a conjugate method where my training is right now arrange into one long block of strength training with a minimal amount of power work (in the form of power cleans and speed front squats) as a way to retain that biometer.  This will last for a good 6-8 weeks before I flip the switch and go all out on my quick lifts (snatch and clean and jerk) and drop my strength work back to retaining loads so that I can work on increasing my power against a strong back drop of the strength that i gained through the fitness/fatigue cycle (accumulation/intensification).
> 
> Bakerboy- yes, I do a lot of flexibility work.  I do lots of dynamic flexibility work as a warm up to my lifting.  I just don't list it here because I am lazy.  I stretch pretty much everyday as well (either static stretches or some PNF also)...


----------



## P-funk (May 13, 2006)

5/13/06

BW- 174.3

clean pull: power clean (from floor)
RI= 120sec
95kg/4 sets x 1:1

easy as hell.  fast too.

olympic back squat
315/1set x 5 reps

as usual, first 2 reps are nice and fast.  After that I burn out and start breathing heavy and the last 3 suck ass....lol....endurance...it's a bitch.  

low incline DB press
RI= 60sec
90/8,8,6

decreased rest interval 30sec from last week.

prone incline Db row
RI= 60sec
60/3 sets x 8 reps

upped weight by 5lbs from last week.

partial clean grip deadlift (from floor to below knee)
5 count isometric below knee
10-20sec rest between reps
295/5 reps

jesus the isometrics put my blood pressure through the roof.

BB curl
RI= 30sec
85/2 sets x 10 reps

'scuse me.....your gheyness....your table is ready.

hypers
3 count iso at the top
BW + 45/3 sets x 8reps

grip
stretch
bagel and protein shake....

....time to eat!


----------



## Brutus_G (May 13, 2006)

Lol you weigh 12 more pounds than me and can squat 130 more pounds than me for reps lol. Damn i must say that's amazing. Well all the more reason for me to learn more about strength training. I'm gonna give a idea by fufu a try and see how that goes. I'll catch up to you just give me a year.


----------



## P-funk (May 13, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> Lol you weigh 12 more pounds than me and can squat 130 more pounds than me for reps lol. Damn i must say that's amazing. Well all the more reason for me to learn more about strength training. I'm gonna give a idea by fufu a try and see how that goes. I'll catch up to you just give me a year.




strength is all relative to the person.  Don't get hung up on what others are doing.  just work to make yourself better.


----------



## fUnc17 (May 13, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 5/13/06
> 
> BW- 174.3
> 
> ...



I cant wait to start squatting 315 for reps again. I love the feeling of being under pressure and breathing heavy, its such a rush.

BB curl - 85/2x10.... pussy. i can swing curl more than this. good w/o


----------



## P-funk (May 13, 2006)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> I cant wait to start squatting 315 for reps again. I love the feeling of being under pressure and breathing heavy, its such a rush.
> 
> BB curl - 85/2x10.... pussy. i can swing curl more than this. good w/o




lol...yea, I am not much of a curler I guess.  I was doing it on 30sec rest though, after performing isometric deadlifts....which is pretty brutal....and, I jsut don't care about curls...haha


----------



## CowPimp (May 13, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> lol...yea, I am not much of a curler I guess.  I was doing it on 30sec rest though, after performing isometric deadlifts....which is pretty brutal....and, I jsut don't care about curls...haha



Dude, how are you going to achieve your goals if you don't step up the curls?  I mean seriously, Dimas was curling 135 for reps at that bodyweight.  Get with it.


----------



## P-funk (May 13, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Dude, how are you going to achieve your goals if you don't step up the curls?  I mean seriously, Dimas was curling 135 for reps at that bodyweight.  Get with it.




lol.....I don't think Dimas did any curls...ever.....Unless he trained with Ironman..


----------



## CowPimp (May 13, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> lol.....I don't think Dimas did any curls...ever.....Unless he trained with Ironman..



Hahahaha.  He definitely didn't.  Dimas doesn't have 22 inch arms; Ironman's program automatically gets your arms that big.  Or maybe he had 22 inch arms, he stopped direct bicep work, and they shrunk an inch every 6 months?


----------



## P-funk (May 14, 2006)

5/14/06

BW- forgot to weigh in.

8 sprints on the treadmill so at 11.3 witha 5% incline.  15-20sec work:40sec


----------



## CowPimp (May 14, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 5/14/06
> 
> BW- forgot to weigh in.
> 
> 8 sprints on the treadmill so at 11.3 witha 5% incline.  15-20sec work:40sec



Damn, that's some hauling ass on an incline, and with only a 2:1 work to rest ratio.


----------



## P-funk (May 15, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Damn, that's some hauling ass on an incline, and with only a 2:1 work to rest ratio.




not really, you mean 2:1 rest to work ratio.....

15-20 work:40 rest


----------



## CowPimp (May 15, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> not really, you mean 2:1 rest to work ratio.....
> 
> 15-20 work:40 rest



Yeah, that's what I meant, but that is definitely a nice pace on an incline!  I mean if you were a runner then it wouldn't be that great, but you're not so that kicks ass.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 15, 2006)

Why a 5% grade, I thought anything above 3% fucks with your form.

Hey, we should sprint when I come to visit...So long as my gimp leg works.


----------



## P-funk (May 16, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Why a 5% grade, I thought anything above 3% fucks with your form.
> 
> Hey, we should sprint when I come to visit...So long as my gimp leg works.




if you are running down hill I think it is somthing like that.

uphill, the 5% grade, is enough to make you work on proper arm movmenet because you really have to pump them to propel yourself foreward.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 16, 2006)

Man,

The Foran book says 3 to 7 degrees, but some recent stuff suggests otherwise.  This pisses me off, never get a straight answer to shit like this.

This site cites this study and says uphill/downhill sprinting fucks with mechanics

http://www.pponline.co.uk/encyc/speed-training-workouts.htm

Here is the study...

http://taylorandfrancis.metapress.c...l,65,108;linkingpublicationresults,1:100184,1

This guy says up to a 35 degree incline is fine...

http://www.sportscombine.com/scripts/af_full_story.asp?co_id=8498

I think I remember Kelly Baggett saying something about it taking the focus off the hammies and putting it on the quads, I guess it is a form of GPP.  I would think that uphill sprints would be a good way to increase acceleration since you have to lean in hard and drive with your upper body, but don't know how that affects mechanics.


----------



## CowPimp (May 16, 2006)

I would think that a minimal amount of uphill sprinting would be fine, even on a fairly steep incline.  If you are performing, relatively speaking, a lot more running on flat ground, then I would think that your nervous system could still properly adapt and maintaing proper gait on that surface.  

This is like saying that you should never bench press on an incline beacuse it will fuck up your flat bench mechanics.  I disagree, and feel that your nervous system can properly adapt to performing both movements, though you should still obviously emphasize the one more specific to your sport.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 16, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I think I remember Kelly Baggett saying something about it taking the focus off the hammies and putting it on the quads, I guess it is a form of GPP.  I would think that uphill sprints would be a good way to increase acceleration since you have to lean in hard and drive with your upper body, but don't know how that affects mechanics.



maybe he's just refering to training obsolete muscles when in the "stride"
of an open run or sprint? (after the initial acceleration is complete)

Does he cite a specific type of running?...  For track, or for other sports?


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 16, 2006)

Cow-I see what you are saying, I think it is good for GPP, but I think the thing the opponents are saying is that you would have to do the hill sprints last if done on the same day as regular sprints, leaving improper technique as the last thing you do.  Ironically i think stairs would be better because it is a totally different movement.

Monkey-Who is he, Kelly Baggett?  I think those guys at the Charlie Francis board do it mostly for GPP and acceleration mechaincs.  They also tend to start with a small flat surface approach to the inclines so that they can get their speed up first.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 16, 2006)

I thought in an earlier thread I had posted that my best results
I ever did were with a chute...

Of course I think funk will look pretty geeky running around the gym
or street with that on in NY...

Maybe he could aussise style repelling as his foot speed enhancer -


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 16, 2006)

But did you ever really train the sprint?  I think anything that improves general strength will help people who don't do much in terms of sprint training, but the more experienced the person you deal with, the less impact that it would have.  I think resisted/uphill running is supposed to help with stride length, but once your stride is at it's peak, the stride frequency is the limiting factor.  I think you get your stride solidified pretty early, but am not positive.  Personally, I liked to work quick feet by doing steps hitting every step, stride length by hitting every 3rd step, but quick feet have more to do with agility than linear speed.


----------



## P-funk (May 16, 2006)

I don't know about how much the degree can or can't go up....I haven't used it with anyone before.  I just did it for myself to make things harder and raise my heart rate.

I read something earlier this morning by Charlie Francis saying that he doesn't believe in using down hill running though because it messes up form and hip angle.  He said there are enough drills you can do on straight ground that will work on brining up stride frequency.


----------



## P-funk (May 16, 2006)

5/19/06

BW- 176.2 (look out!)

snatch pull: power snatch (from floor)
RI= 120sec
70kg/1:1
75kg/3 sets x 1:1 reps

last set was getting into squat snatch territory as I was tiring out.

olympic back squat
RI= 120sec
295/3sets x 5 reps
300/2sets x 5 reps

last set was ridiculously easy.

push press
RI= 90sec
195/1 set x 3 reps
225/3 sets x 3 reps

overhand grip pulldowns
RI= 90sec
plate#12/10, 8, 8, 6

was supposed to be pull ups but I couldn't find the dip belt to add weight to myself.  So I did pulldowns instead.  Pulldowns are lame.  I would rather pull up.

quarter ROM snatch deadlift (from floor to below the knees)
5 sec iso below the knees
10-20sec rest between reps
265/4 reps

CG push ups
RI= 30sec
30reps
20reps
10reps

decided to do these instead of pressdowns because they have less of a ghey factor.

stretch
eat


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 16, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I don't know about how much the degree can or can't go up....I haven't used it with anyone before.  I just did it for myself to make things harder and raise my heart rate.
> 
> I read something earlier this morning by Charlie Francis saying that he doesn't believe in using down hill running though because it messes up form and hip angle.  He said there are enough drills you can do on straight ground that will work on brining up stride frequency.




Yeah, i read that on athletes.com I think.

Anyone know how to change degree to grade?  I forget, it has been so long since trig.  I hate treadmill running anyway, i am always afraid I am not going to pay attention and smash my face into the belt.


----------



## P-funk (May 16, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Yeah, i read that on athletes.com I think.
> 
> Anyone know how to change degree to grade?  I forget, it has been so long since trig.  I hate treadmill running anyway, i am always afraid I am not going to pay attention and smash my face into the belt.




you just push the incline arrow button up and it increases the grade.

if you have one of those sweet newer treadmills you can put it on a decline also.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 16, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you just push the incline arrow button up and it increases the grade.
> 
> if you have one of those sweet newer treadmills you can put it on a decline also.




No, I mean the mathematical formula, Einstein.


----------



## P-funk (May 16, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> No, I mean the mathematical formula, Einstein.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 16, 2006)

You just push the up arrow...That is rich.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 16, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> decided to do these instead of pressdowns because they have less of a ghey factor.



Yes and thats so important to your overall training goals...

You wouldn't want to wake up one day and.... -


----------



## P-funk (May 16, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> You just push the up arrow...That is rich.




why thank you.


----------



## P-funk (May 16, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Yes and thats so important to your overall training goals...
> 
> You wouldn't want to wake up one day and.... -



My only goal is to look sexy for you poolside in AZ.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 16, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> My only goal is to look sexy for you poolside in AZ.


OK...  But I'm Ellen Degeneres...

You're Portia Derossi!...





or I'm not playing -


----------



## fUnc17 (May 17, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> OK...  But I'm Ellen Degeneres...



your a lesbian?


----------



## CowPimp (May 17, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> was supposed to be pull ups but I couldn't find the dip belt to add weight to myself.  So I did pulldowns instead.  Pulldowns are lame.  I would rather pull up.



Don't be a bitch.  Hold that fucker between your feet.  I've done it with a 65 or 70 pounder before on dips.  I got used to doing it that way because we didn't have a belt at the last gym, and now I like it better.  It's a bit more of a challenge.


----------



## CowPimp (May 17, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Cow-I see what you are saying, I think it is good for GPP, but I think the thing the opponents are saying is that you would have to do the hill sprints last if done on the same day as regular sprints, leaving improper technique as the last thing you do.  Ironically i think stairs would be better because it is a totally different movement.



I can agree with that, but I just think people overdo it a little sometimes with the whole specificity issue, ya know?


----------



## P-funk (May 18, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I can agree with that, but I just think people overdo it a little sometimes with the whole specificity issue, ya know?




totally goal dependant.  It would be like comparing the sled work of the guys at westside to a football player training, say, under Greg Werner at James Madison.  The powerlifter is going to load the sled up like crazy and pull like a maniac, regardless of form....The football player is going to load the sled very lightly and work on gret running technique with minimal resistance to work on stride strength/length.

same thing with the hill running grade recomendations.  if you aren't sprinting for a specific sport then run up a hill to increase your work capacity.  If you are an athlete that has to run, you may want to re-think that.


----------



## P-funk (May 18, 2006)

5/18/06


BW- 176.2

light day/power work

below knee power snatch
RI= 60sec
50kg/2 sets x 2 reps
60kg/1 set x 2 reps

pretty good speed.

below knee power clean and jerk 
RI= 60sec
75kg/3 sets x 2 reps

speed was pretty good here too.

speed front squat
RI= 60sec
goal= 5 reps in 5 sec or less
175/5 reps (6 sec....grrrr....)
175/5 reps (7 sec....grrrr....)
135/5 reps (5.5 sec....grrrr....to tired to even do the lighter weight quickly.  need more power)

RDL
RI= 2min
330/3 sets x 4 reps

hypers
3 count isometric hold at top
BW + 25/3 sets x 10 reps


----------



## CowPimp (May 18, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> totally goal dependant.  It would be like comparing the sled work of the guys at westside to a football player training, say, under Greg Werner at James Madison.  The powerlifter is going to load the sled up like crazy and pull like a maniac, regardless of form....The football player is going to load the sled very lightly and work on gret running technique with minimal resistance to work on stride strength/length.
> 
> same thing with the hill running grade recomendations.  if you aren't sprinting for a specific sport then run up a hill to increase your work capacity.  If you are an athlete that has to run, you may want to re-think that.



Yeah, fair enough, but I still think it could be implemented on occasion.  As long as you are doing far more running without weights or minimal weights than you are doing with a lot of weight your nervous system should be able to maintain proper running form while gaining the benefits of increased force generation, which should be at least partially transmuted from a much slower resisted sprint.  

Do you disagree?


----------



## P-funk (May 19, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Yeah, fair enough, but I still think it could be implemented on occasion.  As long as you are doing far more running without weights or minimal weights than you are doing with a lot of weight your nervous system should be able to maintain proper running form while gaining the benefits of increased force generation, which should be at least partially transmuted from a much slower resisted sprint.
> 
> Do you disagree?




still wouldn't do it.

If I am that interested in working on force generation....we go in the gym and lift to do that.  Build strength, power/RFD in the gym.....go out and sprint, work on technique and take the strength and power gains and turn them into a faster sprint (skill transfer).   No need to risk breaking down good runners form OR possible injury (cramped up hip flexors, pulled hammie) just to run up a steeper hill to work on strength.


----------



## CowPimp (May 19, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> still wouldn't do it.
> 
> If I am that interested in working on force generation....we go in the gym and lift to do that.  Build strength, power/RFD in the gym.....go out and sprint, work on technique and take the strength and power gains and turn them into a faster sprint (skill transfer).   No need to risk breaking down good runners form OR possible injury (cramped up hip flexors, pulled hammie) just to run up a steeper hill to work on strength.



I spose; the increased chance of injury is a good point, and an injured runner isn't going anywhere.  

What would you think about something like pushing a car around?  I would think that would be different enough not to have any effect on form, yet it would be close enough that it would have a better transmutation of training effects than a lot of lifts, especially for a sprinter during their initial acceleration.

Don't mean to clog up your journal with this stuff, I just think it's an interesting topic.


----------



## P-funk (May 19, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I spose; the increased chance of injury is a good point, and an injured runner isn't going anywhere.
> 
> What would you think about something like pushing a car around?  I would think that would be different enough not to have any effect on form, yet it would be close enough that it would have a better transmutation of training effects than a lot of lifts, especially for a sprinter during their initial acceleration.
> 
> Don't mean to clog up your journal with this stuff, I just think it's an interesting topic.



pushing a car is defenitly going to get in the way of technique.  You will be all over the place.  It is a great strength builder for some that is NOT a sprinter though.

With the hill thing I am also speaking specifically about sprinters or sports that are mainly sprint specific (football, baseketball, baseball, soccer, etc..).  A distance runner (marathon or triathalete) are going to be totally different.  Obviously, if they are coming up to a race that is going to be up in the mountains or have a large amount of big hills, they are going to need to prepare for that (speceficity) by running hills.

But, for the main sprinter, I see no need to go up big hills.  I would rather spend time building strength in the weight room and then improving technique on the track.


----------



## P-funk (May 19, 2006)

5/19/06

BW- 176

20min bike ride

a1) scapular wall retractions
a2) stability ball prone cobras

b) planks- 2min each

stretch


----------



## CowPimp (May 19, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> pushing a car is defenitly going to get in the way of technique.  You will be all over the place.  It is a great strength builder for some that is NOT a sprinter though.
> 
> With the hill thing I am also speaking specifically about sprinters or sports that are mainly sprint specific (football, baseketball, baseball, soccer, etc..).  A distance runner (marathon or triathalete) are going to be totally different.  Obviously, if they are coming up to a race that is going to be up in the mountains or have a large amount of big hills, they are going to need to prepare for that (speceficity) by running hills.
> 
> But, for the main sprinter, I see no need to go up big hills.  I would rather spend time building strength in the weight room and then improving technique on the track.



Thanks for your input.


----------



## P-funk (May 19, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Thanks for your input.




no problem.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 19, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Don't be a bitch.  Hold that fucker between your feet.  I've done it with a 65 or 70 pounder before on dips.  I got used to doing it that way because we didn't have a belt at the last gym, and now I like it better.  It's a bit more of a challenge.




I like doing it this way too, with bent knees.  Gives a bit of a hammie workout too.


----------



## P-funk (May 19, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I like doing it this way too, with bent knees.  Gives a bit of a hammie workout too.




I like to do it that way to but I am lazy....so, I don't really like doing it that way at all.


----------



## P-funk (May 20, 2006)

5/20/06

BW- 175 (rawr!!! I'm a beast!!)

clean pull: power clean (from the floor)
RI= 120sec
90kg/1:1
95kg/1:1
100kg/1:1
97kg/1:1

all easy.  all fast.

olympic back squat
325/1set x 5 reps

fine.  had a nice squat groove going.

low incline DB press (about 35 degrees)
RI= 90sec
100/3 sets x 6 reps

jesus...I am a monster!   NOT

prone incline DB row
RI= 90sec
70/1 set x 8 reps
75/2 sets x 6 reps

I am an animal!!  Somebody stop me! ......bull shit...pu$$y.

quarter ROM clean grip deadlift (from below the knee to above the knee....scoop position)
5 count static hold above knee
10-20sec rest between reps
225/2 reps
245/1 rep
265/1 rep

reverse peck deck
RI= 45sec
3 count isometric hold at contraction
120/12,12,10

grip work

foam rolled this biatch and ate some food....RAWR!


----------



## Seanp156 (May 20, 2006)

^  at the comments.


----------



## CowPimp (May 20, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> ^  at the comments.



Haha, yeah really.


----------



## P-funk (May 23, 2006)

5/23/06

BW- 177.2 (been eating a lot lately)


felt pretty run down and beat today.  I may just be tired but I am going to chalk this one up to being beat up after 4 weeks of fatigue accumulation.   This week is going to be retention loads to stabalize strength and fatigue levels and then next week starts an intensification phase.  Which is great because next week I move out of NYC, back home to Cleveland for a week and then out to Phoenix.  I will train with very very low volume next week and then week I am home (2 weeks total)....2-3 workouts per week, 2-3 sets x 2-3 reps of each exercise (dropping volume).  Then, I am driving across country so I will take about a week off from training, and then come back with a light week of training to give myself a little more of a break.  Then, the month of July I will be in the berkshires doing strength and conditioning at a summer sports camp so I will figure out some program to do while I am up there (maybe a 3-4 week cycle of 20 rep squats).


power snatch
RI= 120sec
70kg/1
75kg/1
77kg/2 sets x 1 rep

blah.  technique was shitty today.  felt crappy.

olympic back squat
RI= 120sec
300/2 sets x 5 reps
305/2 sets x 5 reps

blah...tired.

push press
RI= 90sec
225/1
235/1
245/1

chin up
RI= 30sec
BW + 50/6sets x 3 reps

snatch pulls
80kg/5 sets x 3 reps

pulls where better here then they were on the power snatches.

DB curls
40/3 sets x 10 reps

grip work
food


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 23, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Then, the month of July I will be in the berkshires doing strength and conditioning at a summer sports camp so I will figure out some program to do while I am up there (maybe a 3-4 week cycle of 20 rep squats).




Maybe someone will bring multiple medicine balls and you guys can play spirited power games...Or you could just smoke some dope.


----------



## P-funk (May 23, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Maybe someone will bring multiple medicine balls and you guys can play spirited power games...Or you could just smoke some dope.




lol....

maybe we should just get a sled and pull shit around the camp.  there are huge rocks there and logs....maybe we will just walk around and pick shit up.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 23, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> lol....
> 
> maybe we should just get a sled and pull shit around the camp.  there are huge rocks there and logs....maybe we will just walk around and pick shit up.




Like in Rocky 4 when he helps the Russian in the horse and carriage that gets stuck in the snow and then chops cords of wood for camp.  Or we could just drag a fat kid around, there should be some linemen laying around.  We would just need a strong rope, but I imagine we could just find some barbed wire too.


----------



## P-funk (May 23, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Like in Rocky 4 when he helps the Russian in the horse and carriage that gets stuck in the snow and then chops cords of wood for camp.  Or we could just drag a fat kid around, there should be some linemen laying around.  We would just need a strong rope, but I imagine we could just find some barbed wire too.




we should get a raft and have a fat kid swim behind us and push us around in the lake.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 23, 2006)

Only if he makes motor boat noises.

We would also need to get a fruit pie to dangle by a string in front of him on a fishing pole.  Oh snap, I'm bringing my fishing stuff with me.


----------



## P-funk (May 24, 2006)

Ivonne is yelling at me.....I don't like packing/moving.


----------



## CowPimp (May 24, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Ivonne is yelling at me.....I don't like packing/moving.



Tell her I said just because she has a vagina doesn't mean she has to act like it.  Hehe, only kidding of course.


----------



## tucker01 (May 24, 2006)

Tell her no means no


----------



## Seanp156 (May 24, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Ivonne is yelling at me.....I don't like packing/moving.



Better watch out, she'll beat the shit out of you 



			
				CowPimp said:
			
		

> Tell her I said just because she has a vagina doesn't mean she has to act like it. Hehe, only kidding of course.



Hahaha, good one.


----------



## P-funk (May 25, 2006)

5/25/06

BW- 179...wtf?  how did that happen?  Must have been the sodium in the roast beef yesterday.

Workout was shitty.  Allergies are killing me right now.  Sleep was awful.  Breathing sucks and throat is sore.

went ligth.  volume low.  preparing for intensification week:

snatch (lots of versions..from hang above knee, below knee, floor, some power snatches, some squat snatches)
60kg/3x3

clean and jerk (last rep only) lots of versions..from hang above knee, below knee, floor, some power cleans, some power snatches
80kg/3x3

front squat
3 second pause in the hole
225/1
245/1
265/1
275/1

RDL w/shrug and toe raise
315/2 sets x 5 reps

done.
feel shitty.


----------



## fUnc17 (May 25, 2006)

yea the allergies fucking suck even more down in jersey... i woke up today with my eyelids glued to each other and i had bags under my eyes cuz i was irritated all night. i look like a 42nd st crackhead


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 25, 2006)

Newsflash....

Worlds Gym express has informed me that the orders for Olympic lifting equipment is scheduled to arrive June 17th...

I overheard the phone conversation and they will also be delivering "Equipment" to the two other world-gyms in the area...

IDK if this means Olympic equipment, or some other; and more gay, sort of equipment.

Thats the latest!


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 25, 2006)

No allergies in AZ - 

(except maybe dust)


----------



## P-funk (May 25, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Newsflash....
> 
> Worlds Gym express has informed me that the orders for Olympic lifting equipment is scheduled to arrive June 17th...
> 
> ...




cool


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 25, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> cool



Whats the timeline for the move?


----------



## BigDyl (May 25, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 5/25/06
> 
> BW- 179...wtf?  how did that happen?  Must have been the sodium in the roast beef yesterday.
> 
> ...




It looks like the spelling was the worst out of everything.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 25, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 5/25/06
> 
> *BW- 179...wtf?  how did that happen?  Must have been the sodium in the roast beef yesterday.
> 
> ...


Well sounds like besides that evrything was good Lol. IMpressive snatches and especially dead lifts.


----------



## P-funk (May 26, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Whats the timeline for the move?




fly out on the 15th.


----------



## P-funk (May 26, 2006)

5/26/06

BW- 176.2

cardio (steady state)
stairmill- 10min
treadmill power walk uphill- 10 min

grip work


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 26, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> fly out on the xxth.



Hard to believe...

You stoked?


----------



## P-funk (May 26, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Hard to believe...
> 
> You stoked?




yea, pretty excited.  I get out there though and then turn right around and have to be back on the east coast for the entire month of july!


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 26, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yea, pretty excited.  I get out there though and then turn right around and have to be back on the east coast for the entire month of july!




Whats up with that?...  More seminars/classes?

Plus thats OK...  Training W/ pvonne might be a nice buffer between
my current state of laziness and training full out P-side


----------



## P-funk (May 26, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Whats up with that?...  More seminars/classes?
> 
> Plus thats OK...  Training W/ pvonne might be a nice buffer between
> my current state of laziness and training full out P-side




I am running the strength and conditioning program at a sports summer camp.....dale and I are going up there.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 26, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I am running the strength and conditioning program at a sports summer camp.....dale and I are going up there.




Ohhh... Thats gonna bring you back in august -


----------



## P-funk (May 26, 2006)

yea..lol....i know.


----------



## P-funk (May 27, 2006)

5/27/06

BW- 177

low volume today.  start ramping up intensity next week.

cleans
took a few sets at 97 and 100 of cleans from the floor, followed by a clean from a hang and then a jerk.  just a few sets.  form was terrible today.  don't know what the fuck.  maybe it is because I still haven't slept well because of my fucking allergies.

olympic back squat
325/1 set x 3 reps

really easy.  start ramping up next week.

incline bench press
225/2  easy
235/1  still easy
245/1  easy peasy.  could have doubled it.

seated cable row
plate#16/3 sets x 8 reps

tricep pressdown
plate#16/12,12,10

stretch

can't breathe....eyes on fire....i hate the east coast.  can't wait to move out west.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 27, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> can't breathe....eyes on fire....i hate the east coast.  can't wait to move out west.



I here ya... I have some bad allergies, and I also have some astma as well... I never usually notice the astma, but yesterday when I woke up it was pretty hard to breathe, and when I did so, I had some chest pains when I inhaled .


----------



## P-funk (May 27, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> I here ya... I have some bad allergies, and I also have some astma as well... I never usually notice the astma, but yesterday when I woke up it was pretty hard to breathe, and when I did so, I had some chest pains when I inhaled .




jesus...got an inhaler?


----------



## Seanp156 (May 27, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> jesus...got an inhaler?



Nope, I used to when I was little, but I've never really needed one before... Just yesterday got to me for some reason.


----------



## CowPimp (May 27, 2006)

I'm sure you'll have fun out west.  Most people seem to like it better there.  I am considering moving out that way in the not too distant future.


----------



## P-funk (May 27, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I'm sure you'll have fun out west.  Most people seem to like it better there.  I am considering moving out that way in the not too distant future.




Cali right?

One things for sure....my workouts will be a lot better out there.  I will be more relaxed, less stressed and it will be a change of pace. Plus, I will have more room to store some of my own equpitment and break out some things that I haven't been able to break out in NYC because of the hassel, like ironmind holle-it-up thick plate loaded grip DB and I can use the blast straps more.....just because it is such a hassel in NYC to carry this shit to the gym.  I can't wait to get out there though.  I should be able to get stronger from being more relaxed.  I feel weak as a kitten right now.


----------



## CowPimp (May 27, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Cali right?



That's the only place I've been out there.  I went to LA for several days and got a really good vibe.  I need to explore more, but Cali is definitely a strong possibility.  I also have to see how things go at this current job.  I already have a good relationship with many of my clients and the management, and the owner was talking potential since he is expanding his business.  If things go really well, it might lead to me staying for longer than anticipated.  

A friend of mine just moved to Las Vegas, and so far he seems to be enjoying himself.  You'll have to give us updates on your feel for Arizona.  I could see moving there.  Washington state also seems like a possibility.




> One things for sure....my workouts will be a lot better out there.  I will be more relaxed, less stressed and it will be a change of pace. Plus, I will have more room to store some of my own equpitment and break out some things that I haven't been able to break out in NYC because of the hassel, like ironmind holle-it-up thick plate loaded grip DB and I can use the blast straps more.....just because it is such a hassel in NYC to carry this shit to the gym.  I can't wait to get out there though.  I should be able to get stronger from being more relaxed.  I feel weak as a kitten right now.



Yeah, I feel you there.  DC is hustle and bustle enough, but NYC puts us to shame.  That city is fucking crazy.  I love to visit, but living there would be a little too hectic for even me, and I'm definitely a city boy.  I hope you see some real positive changes in yourself moving out there.  A change of pace is always a good thing, and I could definitely see your numbers improving as a result.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 28, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> That's the only place I've been out there.  I went to LA for several days and got a really good vibe.  I need to explore more, but Cali is definitely a strong possibility.  I also have to see how things go at this current job.  I already have a good relationship with many of my clients and the management, and the owner was talking potential since he is expanding his business.  If things go really well, it might lead to me staying for longer than anticipated.
> 
> A friend of mine just moved to Las Vegas, and so far he seems to be enjoying himself.  You'll have to give us updates on your feel for Arizona.  I could see moving there.  Washington state also seems like a possibility.
> 
> ...



There's a city living thing happening in downtown Phoenix right now...
Its all moving into the "Young Professional" motif...

Cali is expensive and their GOVT sux...
Northwest???... (I hope you like rain)


----------



## P-funk (May 28, 2006)

yea, I had an opputunity to move to Cali (LA area)....I just wont do the expensive city scene anymore after NYC.


----------



## oaktownboy (May 28, 2006)

california is just as expensive as new york...and as far as allergies, california has the worst air in the nation FYI..


----------



## P-funk (May 28, 2006)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> california is just as expensive as new york...and as far as allergies, california has the worst air in the nation FYI..




yea i know!!  that is why i am not going there....no way in hell!


----------



## CowPimp (May 28, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> There's a city living thing happening in downtown Phoenix right now...
> Its all moving into the "Young Professional" motif...
> 
> Cali is expensive and their GOVT sux...
> Northwest???... (I hope you like rain)



Alright Arizona PR guy, haha.  I'll check it out before I make any decisions.  This is a couple years down the road anyway.  I know about the constant misting in Washington, that kinda sucks.  I need to check out San Diego, even though it's a fairly rural scene compared to some of the other choices.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 28, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Alright Arizona PR guy, haha.  I'll check it out before I make any decisions.  This is a couple years down the road anyway.  I know about the constant misting in Washington, that kinda sucks.  I need to check out *San Diego*, even though it's a fairly rural scene compared to some of the other choices.



"Did you know San Diego is German for, 'a whale's vagina'?" - Ron Burgundy


----------



## P-funk (May 28, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> "Did you know San Diego is German for, 'a whale's vagina'?" - Ron Burgundy




     


did you know that San Diego is like the MOST expensive place you can live!


----------



## aggies1ut (May 28, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> did you know that San Diego is like the MOST expensive place you can live!


I hear that. I lived right in Downtown SD for a year.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 28, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Alright Arizona PR guy, haha.  I'll check it out before I make any decisions.  This is a couple years down the road anyway.  I know about the constant misting in Washington, that kinda sucks.  I need to check out San Diego, even though it's a fairly rural scene compared to some of the other choices.



San Diego is beautiful. My oldest sister and my aunt/uncle/cousins live there. The weather is pretty much sunny and in the 70's everyday and if you live right by the ocean, you will feel like you are in paradise but the only downfall is that it is expensive so i hope you got money.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 28, 2006)

IDK if there is more vain faggery in California or NY...

I would say LA is probably the worst...

But, San Diego (La Jolla) with all the money there, might be pretty bad too...


So... The question remains
Whats the best market for a trainer???


--------------------------------------------------------------

Hey look... 1000 posts!
Time for a new journal -


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 28, 2006)

> I would like to keep this a serious journal with out to much messing around. I will document as much stuff as I possibly can...diet, morning BW, flexability training on in between days, how I feel, etc......I will try to be accountable for as much as I can.



That went well


----------



## Seanp156 (May 28, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> So... The question remains
> Whats the best market for a trainer???
> 
> 
> ...



Hrmmm... My guess would be LA would have a larger population to train...

Pfttt 1000 posts is hardly enough for a new journal.


----------



## P-funk (May 28, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Hey look... 1000 posts!
> Time for a new journal -




I'll start a new journal once i get out to AZ.  Maybe call it something like P-funk fucks monkey man in the poop shoot.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 28, 2006)

...









...


----------



## Seanp156 (May 28, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I'll start a new journal once i get out to AZ.  Maybe call it something like P-funk fucks monkey man in the poop shoot.



Bahahahahaha.


----------



## musclepump (May 28, 2006)

I'm not going to go read 51 pages... but, are you leaving NYC PatricK?


----------



## P-funk (May 29, 2006)

musclepump said:
			
		

> I'm not going to go read 51 pages... but, are you leaving NYC PatricK?




yup.  out to phoenix AZ i go.


----------



## CowPimp (May 29, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I'll start a new journal once i get out to AZ.  Maybe call it something like P-funk fucks monkey man in the poop shoot.



Hahahaha!


----------



## musclepump (May 29, 2006)

Why would you trade the City for... Phoenix? It's like... hot there and... boring.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 29, 2006)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Why would you trade the City for... Phoenix? It's like... hot there and... boring.



 - What are you, 21?


Try...  Its enjoyable and stress-free -


----------



## GoalGetter (May 29, 2006)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Why would you trade the City for... Phoenix? It's like... hot there and... boring.



It's actually NOT boring. And the city is great -- if you have lots of money or if you have no money but no aspirations to ever own a home and not have to worry about every single paycheck getting you through to the next one.


----------



## P-funk (May 29, 2006)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Why would you trade the City for... Phoenix? It's like... hot there and... boring.




Dude, the city is not all it is cracked up to be.  Unless you make enough money to truely enjoy it....NYC is not that great.  You never have a chance to get ahead.  It is stressful.  You are around people 24/7.  It isn't that great.  it is fun for a short while.  great to visit.  but, living here is just to much after awhile.

I am ready to lay back a bit.  relax.  save money for once....etc...I am tired of the saily grind and the struggle.


----------



## P-funk (May 29, 2006)

5/29/06

BW- 179.6 (fake weight.  I went to a nice mexican resturaunt last night and ate like a mad man)

volume is low for the next few weeks.

snatch
60kg/3 sets x 3 reps

could use some more pulling work.  may precede every snatch with a snatch pull from here on out.

front squat
245/3x3

easy as hell.  shared the rack with 2 friends.  rest was short.  will increase weight.  over the next few weeks I would like to see 275 or 285 for a triple.

standing overhead BB press (strict press..no push)
185/3x3

again. shared the rack. really short rest.

NG chin ups
BW + 25/2 sets x 8 reps

BB curls
95/2 sets x 6 reps

I suck so bad a curls.  I suppose if I were good at them it would mean that i _suck_ so good.....ghey.

grip work
stretch


*last day of work tomorrow*


----------



## musclepump (May 29, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> - What are you, 21?
> 
> 
> Try...  Its enjoyable and stress-free -



21 and in Seattle. I can't get away from people if I tried. I guess, being here, I wouldn't know what stress-free is like


----------



## P-funk (May 29, 2006)

musclepump said:
			
		

> 21 and in Seattle. I can't get away from people if I tried. I guess, being here, I wouldn't know what stress-free is like




Seattle is supposed to be awesome.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 29, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Seattle is supposed to be awesome.



*






Being in Seattle makes tailgaiting a breeze - 
*


----------



## CowPimp (May 30, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> - What are you, 21?
> 
> 
> Try...  Its enjoyable and stress-free -



Hey, I'm 21.  Is there something wrong with that?  Heh.


----------



## oaktownboy (May 30, 2006)

have u ever considered playing pro sports, like baseball or football, given ur size?


----------



## P-funk (May 30, 2006)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> have u ever considered playing pro sports, like baseball or football, given ur size?




way to short for football!

way to short for baseball too....

I played baseball in high school in a competitive program.  I friggin' love the game.  I would give anything to be able to play pro ball....but, it just isn't in the cards for me.  I am not a naturally gifted athlete.  I am just a hard worker.


----------



## P-funk (May 30, 2006)

*last day of work*

wow, last day of work before I move out to Phoenix AZ and totally change my life.

I don't really know how to feel?  I mean, I wont miss NYC.  there are things that I will miss though.  It just feels weird to be leaving some of these peopel that i train.  most of them i have trained for over 3 years straight.  that is like 2-3x's a week for over 3 years.  you start to really become part of someones lift and they become part of yours.  it was strange to walk away from some of them today for the first time.  tonight is going to be the hardest.  i am giving up my favorite and the greatest client ever.  last friday, at the end of the workout he said "wow, that was out last squat workout ever.  the end of an era.".  We do our squat workout on fridays......it was strange.  tonight is the last time i train him.  it will defenitly be upsetting to me.  i feel like out of any of my clients I don't want to leave this one behind.

I am pretty nervous to leave NYC.  I am excited though.  But nervous.  I moved here about 4.5 years ago.....not knowing anyone and with no job.  I got here, built up a business and now I am turning my entire client book over to one of my good friends.  I hope i can make it work for me out in AZ like i did here in NYC.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 30, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> *last day of work*
> 
> wow, last day of work before I move out to Phoenix AZ and totally change my life.
> 
> ...



Wow, perhaps your gheyness is greater than I initially expected.  John H. would be proud.  You and your client should cuddle before you leave.


----------



## P-funk (May 30, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Wow, perhaps your gheyness is greater than I initially expected.  John H. would be proud.  You and your client should cuddle before you leave.




hey fag-mabry....ziip it or i'll break your hip.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 30, 2006)

That's the beauty of life


----------



## aggies1ut (May 30, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> *last day of work*
> 
> wow, last day of work before I move out to Phoenix AZ and totally change my life.
> 
> I am pretty nervous to leave NYC.  I am excited though.  But nervous.  I moved here about 4.5 years ago.....not knowing anyone and with no job.  I got here, built up a business and now I am turning my entire client book over to one of my good friends.  I hope i can make it work for me out in AZ like i did here in NYC.


Well, this will just be another new beginning. Who would of thought that you would end up finding Ivonne on this board and end up moving to AZ.  Lol, now you can harass Jodi and Dante all you want.


----------



## musclepump (May 30, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Seattle is supposed to be awesome.



So is New York. And as you said, it isn't. Neither is Seattle.


----------



## P-funk (May 30, 2006)

musclepump said:
			
		

> So is New York. And as you said, it isn't. Neither is Seattle.




I guess you just get sick of the place you are in.

"the grass is always greener"


----------



## GoalGetter (May 30, 2006)

musclepump said:
			
		

> So is New York. And as you said, it isn't. Neither is Seattle.




And so was miami (supposed to be awesome), and it isn't.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 30, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Wow, perhaps your gheyness is greater than I initially expected.  John H. would be proud.  You and your client should cuddle before you leave.


  P's a sensitive man.


----------



## P-funk (May 30, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> P's a sensitive man.


----------



## musclepump (May 30, 2006)

Well Patrick, if you ever want to try out Seattle, you're welcome to come visit. I'll show you around.


----------



## Bakerboy (May 30, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I am pretty nervous to leave NYC.  I am excited though.  But nervous.  I moved here about 4.5 years ago.....not knowing anyone and with no job.  I got here, built up a business and now I am turning my entire client book over to one of my good friends.  I hope i can make it work for me out in AZ like i did here in NYC.



Good luck P. You sound like a guy who is not afraid of hard work or a challenge. Sure it will be tough at first but if it was easy it wouldn't be worth as much. Just enjoy yourself in your new city, the good and the bad days. The best thing I find when you move from one city to another is that you get perspective of the place you lived last. You will see NY with a new set of eyes when you are living in AZ. Life is too short not to go after your dreams, to be on a quest, even if you are not clear on the details. I wish you all the best.  Have fun.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 30, 2006)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Well, this will just be another new beginning. Who would of thought that you would end up finding Ivonne on this board and end up moving to AZ.  Lol, now you can harass Jodi and Dante all you want.



Or be harrassed by a Monkey -


----------



## P-funk (May 31, 2006)

baskerboy- thanks

muscepump- careful what you wish for...lol.

monkey- shut it.


----------



## CowPimp (May 31, 2006)

It's not like you can never go back to NY anyway, but I'm sure you'll make the best of AZ.  Time to start fresh and turn over a new leaf, or some other cliche...


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 31, 2006)

I retract that last post


----------



## musclepump (May 31, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> baskerboy- thanks
> 
> muscepump- careful what you wish for...lol.
> 
> monkey- shut it.


 
I deal with people crazier than you all day. If you want to come deal with all the homeless bums that want to shake your hand and give you STDs, you're welcome to come visit and I'll happily show you how "awesome" Seattle really is. Come when it's not raining, though... oh... wait... that only gives you like a 30 day period of the year.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 31, 2006)

Good luck Patrick and Ivy!!! I'm excited for you. I know your nervous but it's exciting as well...and at least you won't be by yourself this time Patrick. These things are always easier with someone you care about and who cares about you. If you call me ghey Dale Mabry I'm going to cry!!!


----------



## P-funk (May 31, 2006)

musclepump said:
			
		

> I deal with people crazier than you all day. If you want to come deal with all the homeless bums that want to shake your hand and give you STDs, you're welcome to come visit and I'll happily show you how "awesome" Seattle really is. *Come when it's not raining, though... oh... wait... that only gives you like a 30 day period of the year.*






how did you end up there?  grow up there?


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 31, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Good luck Patrick and Ivy!!! I'm excited for you. I know your nervous but it's exciting as well...and at least you won't be by yourself this time Patrick. These things are always easier with someone you care about and who cares about you. If you call me ghey Dale Mabry I'm going to cry!!!



If P's client isn't around, you would probably be a suitable cuddling replacement.


P-I just checked out the camp, fucking awesome!!


----------



## P-funk (May 31, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Good luck Patrick and Ivy!!! I'm excited for you. I know your nervous but it's exciting as well...and at least you won't be by yourself this time Patrick. These things are always easier with someone you care about and who cares about you. If you call me ghey Dale Mabry I'm going to cry!!!




Thanks Rocco.

to bad you never made it up this way to meet up.  

maybe someday down the road.

Don't be afraid of BigBad Dale Mabry.  he talks a big game.


----------



## P-funk (May 31, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> If P's client isn't around, you would probably be a suitable cuddling replacement.
> 
> 
> P-I just checked out the camp, fucking awesome!!




yea, should be a good time.


----------



## P-funk (May 31, 2006)

Dale- it looks like their indoor facility i was talking about is finished.  Click on All about greylock, scroll down to slide show, 2005 pics....it is like picture#22 or something.  it looks awesome.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 31, 2006)

Albany is the way to go, it is an hour away, but you will have far fewer headaches trying to get back I think.  It looks to be essentially in the middle of nowhere and I imagine you are not looking to go Bus/train/bus to Philly.  Your buddy can get you to Albany, right?


----------



## P-funk (May 31, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Albany is the way to go, it is an hour away, but you will have far fewer headaches trying to get back I think.  It looks to be essentially in the middle of nowhere and I imagine you are not looking to go Bus/train/bus to Philly.  Your buddy can get you to Albany, right?




you mean get me to albany when i am ready to leave?

so, i will get a flight out to albany and let you know what time it arives.

it is in the middle of nowhere.  everytime we go we get friggin' lost.


----------



## BritChick (May 31, 2006)

Good luck Funky with the move and new job.
Hopefully will catch up with ya in Vegas in September - I'm booked! lol


----------



## P-funk (May 31, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good luck Funky with the move and new job.
> Hopefully will catch up with ya in Vegas in September - I'm booked! lol






heal fast!


----------



## musclepump (May 31, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> how did you end up there?  grow up there?



Born and raised.


----------



## P-funk (May 31, 2006)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Born and raised.




well, that is why you hate it.

you need to get the fuck out and see the world dude.


----------



## musclepump (May 31, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> well, that is why you hate it.
> 
> you need to get the fuck out and see the world dude.



I've been to 41 states, 18 countries and 4 continents. I've travelled quite extensively.


----------



## P-funk (May 31, 2006)

musclepump said:
			
		

> I've been to 41 states, 18 countries and 4 continents. I've travelled quite extensively.



travelling and "living in" are two completely different things.  you need to go live somewhere else and experience what it is like.


----------



## musclepump (May 31, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> travelling and "living in" are two completely different things.  you need to go live somewhere else and experience what it is like.


Well, I guess you can say I've "technically lived" in Washington State, California, Hawaii, Greece and Italy. I've just never sold my place here, so I end up back by the Needle.


----------



## BigDyl (May 31, 2006)

Hey, can I meet up with you guys?


----------



## P-funk (May 31, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Hey, can I meet up with you guys?




defenitly dude!  come on out to phoenix.  we can chill by the pool.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 31, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Hey, can I meet up with you guys?


Sure... we can go hiking up in the canyon...


----------



## P-funk (Jun 1, 2006)

6/1/06


Last workout in NYC!!  Man, 6am workouts suck!  I am beat.

BW- 176.8 (RAWR!)

above knee hang power snatch
62kg/2 sets x 3 reps

easy as shit.

above knee hang power clean
80kg/1 set x 3 reps
90kg/1 set x 3 reps (last rep was a squat clean because I was getting tired)

easy as shit

deadlift (hook grip)
385/1
405/1
425/1

more grip strength will equal more weight.  gotta work on my grip some more.  i wonder what i can pull right now over/under?  i wish i liked pulling like that but it is just to uncomfortable and i always end up twisting my back on the supinated side.

DB bench press
100/8,6,4

blah....no energy.

plate loaded support row (angled grip)
135/3sets x 8 reps

easy

triceps pressdown
stack/2sets x 12 reps

finish with something ghey for the last workout.

stretch


well....time to pack up the truck!  I am off to my parents home in Cleveland for 2 weeks (until june 15) since my lease doesn't start yet.  I will get back to you guys later tonight or tomorrow.  peace!


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 1, 2006)

> more grip strength will equal more weight. gotta work on my grip some more. i wonder what i can pull right now over/under? i wish i liked pulling like that but it is just to uncomfortable and i always end up twisting my back on the supinated side.


you know... i think you just pointed something out that is very important to me. Everytime I've hurt my lumbar I had a mixed grip... Haven't pulled DOH in a while. Maybe a hook grip will prevent my re-occuring injury? And it's always the supinated side where i have my injury

Good Luck with the move


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 1, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> well....time to pack up the truck! I am off to my parents home in Cleveland for 2 weeks (until june 15) since my lease doesn't start yet. I will get back to you guys later tonight or tomorrow. peace!



Ah, to be young again...

Training at 6am, then moving furniture, then driving to the midwest!?!

Safe Trip brodad! - 

I didn't know you were taking 2 weeks vaca!
Good for you!

How many of your old friends at home are worth hanging out with?...
 (Wait, those are my old friends that are useless douchebags)

If you feel like getting out early, you can squat
here in the Monkey's Tree for a few days - 
(If you need time to shop before you move in)


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 1, 2006)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> you know... i think you just pointed something out that is very important to me. Everytime I've hurt my lumbar I had a mixed grip... Haven't pulled DOH in a while. Maybe a hook grip will prevent my re-occuring injury? And it's always the supinated side where i have my injury
> 
> Good Luck with the move



Hrmm... I've never hurt by back pulling with a mixed grip


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 1, 2006)

Good luck with the move.  Too bad I didn't get a chance to meet up with ya.

Maybe I can figure a trip to the desert someday


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 1, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you mean get me to albany when i am ready to leave?
> 
> so, i will get a flight out to albany and let you know what time it arives.




Yeah, you will be up there 2 weeks more than me.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 1, 2006)

*home sweet home!*  FIrst thing I did was step out of the car and breathe fresh air....fuck NYC!

Dale- I know.  I am going to call lucas and find out which airport is the easiest for him to get me to in the end.  then i will order up the tickets.

func- yes, you may want to switch to the hook grip.  really start building up your grip work too.  plus, overhand shit builds some nice forearms.  the over/under defenitly messes me up.

sean- it isn't that no one should do over/under.  it just might not be best for some people.  for me personally i just don't like the feel.  if you are comfortable with it then go for it.

monkey- most of my friends back here are pretty busted up  (strange how the workouts out, isn't it?).......I have some things planned....maybe a trip to cedar point, the rock 'n' roll hall of fame (ivonne wants to go.  i had my senior after prom there....i have been there before), cleveland indians game, etc....


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 1, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> *home sweet home!*  FIrst thing I did was step out of the car and breathe fresh air....fuck NYC!
> 
> monkey- most of my friends back here are pretty busted up
> (strange how the workouts out, isn't it?).......
> ...



YAY!

Have fun!

(stay away from Put-in-bay) -


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 1, 2006)




----------



## P-funk (Jun 2, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> YAY!
> 
> Have fun!
> 
> (stay away from Put-in-bay) -



put-in-bay is where that homo bigdyl lives.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 2, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> *home sweet home!*  FIrst thing I did was step out of the car and breathe fresh air....fuck NYC!
> 
> Dale- I know.  I am going to call lucas and find out which airport is the easiest for him to get me to in the end.  then i will order up the tickets.
> 
> ...




You have to go to Cleveland to get fresh air, how sad.

What do you mean your friends are busted up, are they all fat and shit?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 2, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> If you feel like getting out early, you can squat
> here in the Monkey's Tree for a few days -
> (If you need time to shop before you move in)









"Looks like the spider done caught himself a couple of flies"


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 2, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> put-in-bay is where that homo bigdyl lives.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 2, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> You have to go to Cleveland to get fresh air, how sad.
> 
> What do you mean your friends are busted up, are they all fat and shit?



busted like they just don't do anything.  they sit around and get fucked up...one is a heroin addict.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 2, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> busted like they just don't do anything.  they sit around and get fucked up...one is a heroin addict.



Score me some black tar heroin.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 2, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Score me some black tar heroin.




careful what you wish for.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 2, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Score me some black tar heroin.





			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> There aint no Heeeeeroin in Aaaaaarizooooona!


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 2, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> There aint no Heeeeeroin in Aaaaaarizooooona!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 3, 2006)

6/3/06

BW-??  Don't know?  I have not scale right now.


Split Jerks from the rack
235/3x3

olympic back squat
335/2x2

incline bench press
225/3 sets x 2 reps

chin ups
BW/10,10,8


working out in a different gym that you are used to is such a pain in the ass.  everything feels weird.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 3, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 6/3/06
> 
> BW-??  Don't know?  I have not scale right now.
> 
> ...



Hehe, yeah I remember that from switching gyms about 10 months ago... I didn't know where the fuck everything was...


----------



## oaktownboy (Jun 3, 2006)

were u able to get a job with a pro team yet p?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 3, 2006)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> were u able to get a job with a pro team yet p?




I can get an intership for next year with the AZ diamodbacks if I want it but I don't.  Working with a pro team means that you have to implement the program that is written by the head strength coach, wether you agree with it or not.  I can't do that to myself.  I am just trying to do my own thing.  You will see.


----------



## oaktownboy (Jun 3, 2006)

what do u plan on doing then?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 3, 2006)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> what do u plan on doing then?




starting my own business.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 3, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> starting my own business.


He's going to kick ass with it, too!


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 3, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> starting my own business.



That's awesome.  I'm sure you'll do well with it.  What's the premise, or is that top secret for now?  Hehe.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 4, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> That's awesome.  I'm sure you'll do well with it.  What's the premise, or is that top secret for now?  Hehe.




Top secret right now.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 4, 2006)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> He's going to kick ass with it, too! ..............


----------



## P-funk (Jun 5, 2006)

6/5/06

BW- ??

felt pretty good today.

hang power snatch (above knee)
135/2 sets x 3 reps
145/1 set x 3 reps

no bumper plates and really shitty/stiff bars that did not spin.  Oh well.  Deal with it.  Weight was light.

front squat
255/2 sets x 3 reps
265/1 set x 3 reps

weight was light. felt good.

standing overhead press
190/3x3

overhand grip pulldown
160/1 set x 10 reps
160/1 set x 6 reps
140/1 set x 8 reps

I hate this exercise.  I can do pull ups forever but for some strange reason I suck at pull downs??

standing DB hammer curls
35/10, 8, 8

grip
stretch


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 5, 2006)

Bitchin' overhead pressing there P!  Do you do these really strict, or do you utilize a bit of a bounce out of the hole?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 5, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Bitchin' overhead pressing there P!  Do you do these really strict, or do you utilize a bit of a bounce out of the hole?




nope.  No bounce.  These are strict, locked knee presses.  If I bounce then I just call it a push press.


----------



## oaktownboy (Jun 5, 2006)

u livin in an apartment P?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 5, 2006)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> u livin in an apartment P?




right now I am at my parents.  When i get out to phoenix, yes, I will be in an apartment.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 5, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> right now I am at my parents.  When i get out to phoenix, yes, I will be in an apartment.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 6, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> right now I am at my parents.




Mom!!!!!The meatloaf!!!FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 6, 2006)

http://ev4.evenue.net/cgi-bin/ncomm...tCode=GS:REG:DB06:DB0615:&linkID=diamondbacks

You going!?!


I am -


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 6, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Mom!!!!!The meatloaf!!!FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I'm just curious, i have heard people say that a lot and i never knew where it came from. Mind telling me what it's all about?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 7, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> I'm just curious, i have heard people say that a lot and i never knew where it came from. Mind telling me what it's all about?




Will ferrel said it in wedding crashers.....lmao!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 7, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> http://ev4.evenue.net/cgi-bin/ncomm...tCode=GS:REG:DB06:DB0615:&linkID=diamondbacks
> 
> You going!?!
> 
> ...




fuck the giants.  i wouldn't see that dick barry bonds play.

i will only go to a game if they are playing an american league team.  i don't support the pussy basebally they play in the NL.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 7, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Top secret right now.




Can I work for you?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 7, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Can I work for you?




ask my business partner.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 7, 2006)

Is topolo your business partner?  He lives in AZ, right?  If you are selling ghey, and he is your business partner, I must commend you on your choice.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 7, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Is topolo your business partner?  He lives in AZ, right?  If you are selling ghey, and he is your business partner, I must commend you on your choice.




no, topolo is not my business partner.  however, my business partner does take it in the ass.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 7, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> no, topolo is not my business partner.  however, my business partner does take it in the ass.




I knew it was ForemanRules...I knew it.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 7, 2006)

6/7/06

BW- ??

above knee hang clean
205/3 sets x 2 reps

no bumper plates so I went from the hang.

olympic back squat
singles up to 355

DB bench press
100/1 set x 10
100/1 set x 8

seated cable row
170/1 set x 8 reps
190/2 sets x 8 reps

grip

done

allergies suck right now.  can't wait to get to phoenix.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 7, 2006)

I was under the impression that you were already in AZ


----------



## oaktownboy (Jun 7, 2006)

naw he's still in Cleveland..i think all allergies are caused by what we eat..ever look into that?


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 7, 2006)

Cleveland!? Come visit me, we can hit the gym friday  !!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 7, 2006)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> naw he's still in Cleveland..i think all allergies are caused by what we eat..ever look into that?




no, my allergies are not food allergies.  I am allergic to the cotton wood that flies around.  all that pollen and grass kicks up and knocks me out.  I have always been alergic to it ever since i was kid.


Sean- I hate driving to Columbus.  Come up to Cleveland!  I went to Cedar Point in Sandusky yesterday.  I love that place.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 7, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> no, my allergies are not food allergies.  I am allergic to the cotton wood that flies around.  all that pollen and grass kicks up and knocks me out.  I have always been alergic to it ever since i was kid.
> 
> 
> Sean-* I hate driving to Columbus*.  Come up to Cleveland!  I went to Cedar Point in Sandusky yesterday.  I love that place.



Haha, I hear that... I pretty much hate driving period... What did you ride at Cedar Point? I think the Raptor's my favorite, but the Millenium Force was shut down last time I went, so I couldn't ride it .


----------



## P-funk (Jun 7, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Haha, I hear that... I pretty much hate driving period... What did you ride at Cedar Point? I think the Raptor's my favorite, but the Millenium Force was shut down last time I went, so I couldn't ride it .




we rode all the roller coasters.  we were going to ride the Top Thriller Dragster but the line was to long and it was the end of the day.  That one looks bad ass.

Raptor is good.  Mantis is better.

By far, hands down, the greatest roller coaster ever is millenium force.  it is so friggin' fast and that first hill is straight down!

we rode all of the roller coasters in the front seat.  it is the only way to ride.  you get to really experience everything.  We finished the day with millenium force and we waited about 45min to get to the loading platform and there was a long line for the first seat but for all the other seats there was almost no line at all.  we waited an extra 30min just to sit in the front seat!  Boy was it worth it.....it was awesome.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 7, 2006)

oh yea, and i have an awful sunburn on my traps and shoulders, which really made back squatting a bitch today.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 7, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> oh yea, and i have an awful sunburn on my traps and shoulders, which really made back squatting a bitch today.



Ha, sunburn sucks ass ... If I'm out in the sun for more than like 10 mins (without a shirt) I better have like SPF45 sunblock, or I'll be in agony for the next two weeks.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 7, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> oh yea, and i have an awful sunburn on my traps and shoulders, which really made back squatting a bitch today.


Thats what you get for wearing GG's Tankini to Cedar Pointe, honky! -


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 7, 2006)

You guys should try experiencing the Sheika and the Incredible Hulk (both in Florida) as well as the superman (6 flags). Incredibly fast.

The Sheika, there are 6 seats in each row. We sat in the front because once you get to the top, the big drop is COMPLETELY vertical (like this | ) and you just drop as if you're not even on the damn roller coaster. Scary sight.

When you are going up on the Incredible Hulk, instead of reaching to the top and then dropping really fast, the roller coaster pauses half way through and then stops for 2 seconds. Then out of nowhere it just takes off like lightning fast for the rest of the ride. It was totally unexpected.

The superman, well i have no words for how fast that one is.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 7, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> You guys should try experiencing the Sheika and the Incredible Hulk (both in Florida) as well as the superman (6 flags). Incredibly fast.
> 
> The Sheika, there are 6 seats in each row. We sat in the front because once you get to the top, the big drop is COMPLETELY vertical (like this | ) and you just drop as if you're not even on the damn roller coaster. Scary sight.
> 
> ...




ivonne grew up in florida and talks about those rides all the time and how great they are. She even said....there was nothing like the millenium force! she said cedar point is the best theme park she has ever been to...and she is a roller coaster enthusiast.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 7, 2006)

the best coaster i've been on is the kingda ka at 6 flags by my house, bout 20min away... thing is ridiculous. goes 128mph in 3.3 seconds and stands 450+ ft tall

i've also ridden the hulk in florida... its sick, but nothing like kingda ka or nitro


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 7, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> we rode all of the roller coasters in the front seat.  it is the only way to ride.



Look who's agreeing with me now! 



> we waited an extra 30min just to sit in the front seat!  Boy was it worth it.....it was awesome.



It really was. This is the best rollercoaster experience of my life.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 7, 2006)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Look who's agreeing with me now!
> 
> 
> 
> It really was. This is the best rollercoaster experience of my life.



 -  -


----------



## P-funk (Jun 8, 2006)

6/8/6

3 mile run outside.  pace was 8min miles.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 6/8/6
> 
> 3 mile run outside.  pace was 8min miles.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 8, 2006)

Ewww "long" distance cardio


----------



## P-funk (Jun 9, 2006)

monkey- ???  is 8min mile good?  I want to get to 7 or 6.5 min miles.


sean- yea, it is rough.  i am sore as shit today since that was the first time i ran distance like that in awhile!!  Hey, next year, when I come to columbus for the arnold classic I will train with you.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 9, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> monkey- ???  is 8min mile good?  I want to get to 7 or 6.5 min miles.




Yeah, it is very good for someone who doesn't train, is overweight, and 2 weeks coming off of an ACL repair...Or Monkey Man.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 9, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Yeah, it is very good for someone who doesn't train, is overweight, and 2 weeks coming off of an ACL repair...Or Monkey Man.




WOW!  Not pulling punches today, are we Mr. Mabry?

Hey, I sent you an email with my travel info.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 9, 2006)

Yeah, I gots it, replied to both of you.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 9, 2006)

6/9/06

BW- ???


well, some days you just aren't all there and today was one of those days.

I am pretty beat up.  Sore, stiff, blah blah.  This training cycle has been lots of low reps, for about the past 7 or 8 weeks.  I am beat now.  Performance is starting to slip a bit.  Which is fine.  That is what I wanted.  To over reach just a bit.  Today was the last training day of the week (may try and run tomorrow if I can) so next week I will unload and take it easy (keep the bar off my back so no squatting either) and then I move on the 15th.  The week after that I will just do some high rep stuff and then I will go with some higher rep stuff for the next few training cycles (probably round out the summer with high rep stuff), 6-8 will be the heaviest I go on the lifting exercises and then reps on the power/explosive stuff.

so, here was todays workout.  It sucked.

split jerks (off the rack)
225/3 sets x 1 rep
245/2 sets x 1 rep

clean pulls
275/4 sets x 3 reps

incline DB press (really high incline)
100/8
100/7

clap pull ups on a square beam
BW/8
BW/6

DB curls
45/2 sets x 6 reps

tricep pressdown
160/2 sets x 20 reps

why 20?  well, 160 was the entire stack (light stack!!) so I just did 20s.  whatever.

glute ham raise
BW/2 sets x 12 reps

done.  fried.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 9, 2006)

What gym are you going to while in Cleveland?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 9, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> What gym are you going to while in Cleveland?




depends....sometimes Fitworks  and sometimes King's Gym (it is a pretty popular powerlifting gym.  they hold a lot of USAPL competitions there).


----------



## PreMier (Jun 9, 2006)

Hey sexy boi~


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 9, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Yeah, it is very good for someone who doesn't train, is overweight, and 2 weeks coming off of an ACL repair...Or Monkey Man.


Yuk it up now, twentysomething - 


(I guarantee you would not even be joking,
if you had to feel, what I feel,
coming from my knees everyday)

Guar- an- tee!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 9, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> monkey- ???  is 8min mile good?  I want to get to 7 or 6.5 min miles.
> 
> 
> * sean- yea, it is rough.  i am sore as shit today since that was the first time i ran distance like that in awhile!!  Hey, next year, when I come to columbus for the arnold classic I will train with you.*



Heh, missed this post... Sounds awesome, I better bust my ass until then so I don't appear to be a pansy


----------



## P-funk (Jun 9, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hey sexy boi~




yo man!!  Where the hell have you been!!  What's doin'?



Monkey- I hear ya bro.  I'm not knocking on you.  My right knee hurts on and off.  I think it may be patellar tendonitiis.  I hope it isn't my mensicus.


Sean- Don't worry man.  I am a panzy already.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 9, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Monkey- I hear ya bro.  I'm not knocking on you.  My right knee hurts on and off.  I think it may be patellar tendonitiis.  I hope it isn't my mensicus.



I didn't say you were...

It was your "partner in slime" -


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 9, 2006)

Emo Ninja checking in.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 9, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Emo Ninja checking in.




thanks for checking in....now bend over like the dirty little whore that you are.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 9, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Emo Ninjerk checking in.



YEP! -


----------



## P-funk (Jun 10, 2006)

6/10/06

sprint workout

two 400 meter sprints
three 200 meter sprints
10 times up and down the stadium stairs.


ICE ICE ICE ICE ICE ICE ICE........knee and ankle..both on the right leg.  I think the knee is in pain because of the ankle.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 10, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 6/10/06
> 
> sprint workout
> 
> ...



Oh buddy...

I don't like to hear that -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 10, 2006)

Are you doing a self-bootcamp before summer camp?
So you don't look like a slob?

(not that you are a slob)
But I know you guys want to appear tough as nails...
I would!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 10, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Oh buddy...
> 
> I don't like to hear that -




yea, I don't like it either.  Part of the game though.  Gotta just rest and ice.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 10, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Are you doing a self-bootcamp before summer camp?
> So you don't look like a slob?




I wasn't aware that I looked like a slob now?


I don't give a fuck about how I look at summer camp.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 10, 2006)

Read change - 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1367407&postcount=1136


----------



## P-funk (Jun 10, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Read change -




oh, lol.....appearing tough as nails means nothing to me.  Actually, when we are giving seminars to the coaches I think that is one of the big things I want to discourage.  A lot of high school coaches still have it in their head that "you need to be more hardcore then everyone else" and they over train the kids and run them into the ground.  I am more into teaching people proper ways to progress their teams then trying to act like they are a bunch of foot soldiers.  Working hard is good......over working is not.......being an intelligent coach will get the job done.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 10, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> oh, lol.....appearing tough as nails means nothing to me.  Actually, when we are giving seminars to the coaches I think that is one of the big things I want to discourage.  A lot of high school coaches still have it in their head that "you need to be more hardcore then everyone else" and they over train the kids and run them into the ground.  I am more into teaching people proper ways to progress their teams then trying to act like they are a bunch of foot soldiers.  Working hard is good......over working is not.......being an intelligent coach will get the job done.


Yeah, I suppose you are a strength and conditioning guy...

Not a playbook repetition, and execution guy...

But still you want to be able to teach an athlete to be motivated enough
to train above and beyond a certain level of pain, or exhaustion

To bring to their game, 100% of what they know they are capable of, eh?

 - Whatever, you guys will be great - (  )


----------



## P-funk (Jun 10, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Yeah, I suppose you are a strength and conditioning guy...
> 
> Not a playbook repetition, and execution guy...
> 
> ...




yes, working at levels of fatigue and exhaustion are important.  Developing energy systems and pushing the kids are very importnant.  But, running training sessions like a boot camp are not the way to teach kids.  Barking orders at them and running them like dogs is no good.

We want to focus on bringing their game above 100%.  We want to take them to the next level.  That can only be done with planned periods of over-reaching, proper restoration and sound movement and technique.

We plan to really push the kids.  But, I am not a drill sergant.  Trust, we are going to bust these kids asses.  I train Ivonne.  You can ask her if I ever candy coat a workout.  I make her bust her ass in the gym and she is beat to hell when she walks out.  But, I also know when she is sore or tired and when we need to off intensity....I know when we can push it....and We have periods of unloading...usually 3 weeks ramp up intensity and then a 1-2 week recovery......I watch her technique and movements, get feedback from her and if we need to adjust the training for the day, we adjust.  I never say "well, this is what it says on paper so you just have to do it."  That is stupid.   I make her work her ass off and she improves....a lot....and quickly!

At the same time, you have to be able to get a read on people and know that rep ranges are not absolute.  If it it a 3 rep day and the kids look drained or they are sore, you can't just say "to bad, today is 3 reps!  suck it up.".  That is what most coaches would do.  You have to have an alternative.  You want to get the most out of the athletes.  Pushing them when they are already beat to shit and coming into the training session already sore is just asking for problems.  On the flip side of that, if your athletes are showing up to the gym sore and beat up when it is a 3 rep day then you really need to re-evaluate your program and look at were you are placing their rest days.

All these things need to be taken into account.  To many coaches have rreally poor periodization (if they even use any at all) and they just kill the kids day in and day out.  So what you see is maybe a hand full of them survive through it and go on to play at the next level.  The others get injured, get burned out and fall to the side and never return to play.  I don't want that.  I want to develop them to their best abilities and give all the athletes the oppurtunity to move on to the next level and take there game up a notch.  

Knowing your athletes, what makes each one individual and what each one needs and doesn't need is very important.  This sort of thing has gone over looked far to long on the high school, college and even the pro level.  Re-education and proper coaching is what we are trying to teach.  The teaching program that Mabry and I have set up is pretty friggin' good.  I am excited to see where we can take it and what we can do.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 10, 2006)

Once you get over to Arizona, what are your plans? Like, as soon as you're done packing and moved in for good .. what's the next step? What are your short and long term goals?


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 10, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Once you get over to Arizona, what are your plans? Like, as soon as you're done packing and moved in for good .. what's the next step? What are your short and long term goals?



He will be my furniture-schlepping bitch for a few days. We're going to IKEA!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 10, 2006)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> He will be my furniture-schlepping bitch for a few days. We're going to IKEA!!!



The rumors that I have a pickup truck are not true -


----------



## PreMier (Jun 10, 2006)

Just trying to find my former self.  Im skinny.. like 180? lol who knows..


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 10, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Just trying to find my former self.  Im skinny.. like 180? lol who knows..


Holy shit! That's like... what I weigh  You're like 5'6" or something short like that though... So 180 ain't bad...


----------



## PreMier (Jun 10, 2006)

Im not 5 fucking 6!!! im 5'9"  P-funk is the midget here


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 10, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Im not 5 fucking 6!!! im 5'9"  P-funk is the midget here


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 10, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Im not 5 fucking 6!!! im 5'9"  P-funk is the midget here




You're all midgets compared to me.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 11, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Im not 5 fucking 6!!! im 5'9"  P-funk is the midget here


Actually Goal Getter is the midget...



Pfunk's height is pretty common...

...I know plenty of women that tall


----------



## P-funk (Jun 11, 2006)

P- 180??  What the fuck happened??

Shiz- I have to get my stuff that I shipped out there and transport it to my new apt.  Then, shop for a few days at Ikea (apparently) and then I catch a flight out to MASS (the bershires) to run the strength and conditioning program at this camp with homoMabry.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 11, 2006)

Lets just say when you get a parasite, anything you eat comes out liquified in 5 mins.. even a brick of cheese!  So I didnt eat much over the last while.  Be careful in shithole countries like Mexico


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 11, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Lets just say when you get a parasite, anything you eat comes out liquified in 5 mins.. even a brick of cheese!  So I didnt eat much over the last while.  Be careful in shithole countries like Mexico



Ouch.  That's a blower.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jun 11, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Lets just say when you get a parasite, anything you eat comes out liquified in 5 mins.. even a brick of cheese!  So I didnt eat much over the last while.  Be careful in shithole countries like Mexico


 Whoa, where the fuck were you staying Jake? Certain parts of Mexico aren't exactly known for their sanitation.  

Ah, looks like you just need me to send ya some coookies. My baking will fatten anyone up.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 12, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Yuk it up now, twentysomething -
> 
> 
> (I guarantee you would not even be joking,
> ...




I'll just do everything properly, the information they have available today is head and shoulders above the information they had circa 1856, when you were in your 20's.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 12, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yes, working at levels of fatigue and exhaustion are important.  Developing energy systems and pushing the kids are very importnant.  But, running training sessions like a boot camp are not the way to teach kids.  Barking orders at them and running them like dogs is no good.
> 
> We want to focus on bringing their game above 100%.  We want to take them to the next level.  That can only be done with planned periods of over-reaching, proper restoration and sound movement and technique.
> 
> ...



I just taunt and talk shit, I don't bark orders either.  Talking shit is great, because they know if they do what you say they can't, they get to talk shit right back.  You can get a pretty good idea of whether someone is beat to hell or not by the way they are carrying themselves anyway.  I used to have Jr High wrestlers who would say they were wiped and would fake breathing heavy, but their legs were solid so they would keep going.  The cool thing about training athletes is that they see relatively quick improvement, so they can tell that what they are doing is paying off.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 12, 2006)

6/12/06


I am unloading this week after 6 weeks of heavier training.  My body is beat from lifting low reps (<5) for 6 straight weeks.  I am going to get in two workouts this week (today and wed.) and then have the rest of the week off to move into my new place.

I will start over on monday with my new program.  I will post it in the training forum since it seems that there have been a lot of threads lately on "can you write m e a program".  I figure some maybe able to learn from it.  It will be a higher rep program to give myself a break from the low reps and to work on my overal conditioning and GPP.


Todays workout

Unloading Day 1(dropped intensity and volume)

mobility work

a1) overhead press (standing)- 155/2x6
a2) lunges w/torso rotation- BW + 10lb med ball/2x10 reps on each leg

b1) glute ham raise- BW/2sets x 15 reps
b2) L-sit chin ups- BW/2x10

lots of grip work
flexibility
foam roller


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 13, 2006)

Lukas just replied to me.

Do you want me to post our speed/agility/conditioning stuff so you can do sort of a half volume thing to get ready for it?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 13, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Lukas just replied to me.
> 
> Do you want me to post our speed/agility/conditioning stuff so you can do sort of a half volume thing to get ready for it?




if you want.

ALthough, I don't know how much one week of training will prepare me for it.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 13, 2006)

It probably won't, but here goes anyway.

Speed work-
4 40yd sprints 100% 75% 85%-100% on day 1, 75% day 2, 85% day 3
2 box drills-Cutting at corners, not transitioning-Ie. you will cut from linear to linear rather than transition from linear to lateral.
2 T/M Drills-Alternate each day


Conditioning-
Sui-slides-4 sets, 40yd course, 10yd intervals-2 minutes rest
Gassers-Width of football field up and back twice-60 seconds rest

*If there are steps to utilize, I will alternate gassers with my stadium step combination-3 times up each step/rest, 3 times up every other step/rest, 3 times up every 3rd step/rest.  Work to rest will be about 1:3

Now, we can do this one of 2 ways.  Since you are training work capacity, we can do this as one session, or split it and do 2 sessions.  If we separate them, we will do speed on off days from training and conditioning after training or we can do speed before training and conditioning on off days.  Since you are training for work capapcity, I would think speed work followed by resistance training with conditioning on off days to be the better option.  I would like to get 2-3 days of the conditioning in.  If we are resistance training 4 days a week, we will probably need to combine them into 2 a days on 1 or 2 days so that we get at least 1 day off.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 13, 2006)

we can resistance train 3 days a week.  How ever you want to break up the conditioning work is fine with me.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 14, 2006)

6/14/6

unloading day 2

nice and easy workout today.  Will take the rest of the week off to move.

a1) bench press- 225/3 sets x 5 reps
a2) single leg squat touchdown- BW/3 sets x 10 reps each leg

b1) bent over DB row (bilateral)- 70/12, 80/2 sets x 12 reps
b2) step ups- BW/3 sets x 10 reps each leg

c) high cable reverse fly- 3 count iso at contraction- 20/2 sets x 15 reps

d) kneeling cable chop- 50/2 sets each side x 10 reps

e) standing cable reverse chop- 40/2 sets each side x 10 reps

stretch


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 16, 2006)

Bring your canteen and put on your sunblock jerkface -


----------



## P-funk (Jun 19, 2006)

and just like that, I live in AZ...


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 19, 2006)

Hope everything went well with the move.  Glad to see you back online


----------



## P-funk (Jun 19, 2006)

new journal


----------

